# Big Guys....Weigh In!



## G-dub

I'd like to find out what all the other Clydesdale's are riding out there.....do you love your stuff or would you like something else.......

45 years old
6' 2"
210 lbs.
30-100 miles a week (more when the days get longer)
Look KG461
Shimano '04 Dura Ace 10 speed groupo
Mavic Ksyrium SSC SL2's wheelset
Conti Attack / Force tires
Easton EC 70 post
Fisik Arione saddle
Ritchey WCS stem
FSA K-Wing bars
Topeak Panoram Computer
I love this set up!

G-dub


----------



## pitt83

*Great minds think alike my large friend!*



G-dub said:


> I'd like to find out what all the other Clydesdale's are riding out there.....do you love your stuff or would you like something else.......
> 
> 45 years old
> 210 lbs.
> 30-100 miles a week (more when the days get longer)
> Look KG461
> Shimano '04 Dura Ace 10 speed groupo
> Mavic Ksyrium SSC SL2's wheelset
> Conti Attack / Force tires
> Easton EC 70 post
> Fisik Arione saddle
> Ritchey WCS stem
> FSA K-Wing bars
> Topeak Panoram Computer
> I love this set up!
> 
> G-dub


42 years old
230lbs
LOOK KG461 (2003 metallic blue, but I love the white too)
15-200miles per week; more in-season
Shimano 2002 Ultegra gruppo
Velocity Aerohead rims 3X with Ultegra hubs
Vredenstein Fortezza Tricomps
Deda Blackstick post (Watch the EC-70; mine shattered after one month of riding)
San Marco Era saddle
Deda Magic Stem
EC-90 bars (Those K-wings are cool)
No computer (Go minimal my large friend)

And yes, I too love this set-up

Dave


----------



## Miggido

*Big Boys?*

27 years old
220 lbs at just shy of 6ft.

Specialized Allez
Mavic Cosmic Elite Wheelset
Shimano 105
Selle Italia Max Flite Gelflow saddle

Simple, I know, but it does the trick. Do I love it? Well, "love" is such a strong term........we're kind of just really good friends.


----------



## 633

*Weighing in*

I'm 36 years old. 195 to 200 lbs now, down from 242 around June last year.

About 100 miles/week right now, hoping to increase it this summer. I travel about 3 days/week in my job. Would like to do my first century this year. Every time I've tried to plan for one in the past, work has gotten crazy busy and knocked my plans out. 

Main ride is a Lemond Zurich: all Ultegra, Rolf Vector Comp wheelset, Michelen Axial Pro, Specialized Body Geometry Ti saddle, Cateye Mity 3. Not wild about the saddle, but haven't hated it enough to replace it yet.

Other bikes in the stable are older model Torelli Corsa Strada with Sachs/105 mix and Mavic MA-40s, K2 Attack 3.0 MB with Deore, and old Giant hybrid with a real mongrel mix of components and huge panniers. The Giant is my commuter bike and any errand less than a 20 mile round trip, I default to it unless there's a good reason to do otherwise. (Still, it's a big heavy boat anchor, and I'm thinking about outfitting the Torelli with panniers.)

Riding has been great for a formerly creaky back, has contributed to the weight loss (along with cutting out breads and sugars), improving my general energy level, and gives me a lot of enjoyment. I'll never be a racer, will never even be that fast. But the bikes get more mileage than my car and I love riding.


----------



## pitt83

*Welcome to my twilight zone!*



Miggido said:


> 27 years old
> 220 lbs at just shy of 6ft.
> 
> Specialized Allez
> Mavic Cosmic Elite Wheelset
> Shimano 105
> Selle Italia Max Flite Gelflow saddle
> 
> Simple, I know, but it does the trick. Do I love it? Well, "love" is such a strong term........we're kind of just really good friends.


I sold a 1999 Allez with 105 when I bought my LOOK. Now it's getting weird here!


----------



## The Walrus

*I'm in denial when it comes to specifics...*

...about my, ummmm, bulk vs. height, but I'm in your ballpark. As for what I ride, depends on what strikes my fancy on any given day, but it'll likely be a Bianchi Axis or Kona JtS, or if I've been really good, a VooDoo Wazoo. Drivetrains are all over the place, Frankenbiked mixes of XT, Ultegra, 105 and LX. Saddles? Lots of old Vetta Trishocks and SDG Bel-Airs. Wheels? MA3 rims or various CXP items on 105 hubs.

Would I like something else? There'll always be _something_ new that catches my eye, but I'm insanely pleased with what I ride now.


----------



## AJS

My weight goes between 195-205, depending on the season. In the warmer months, I lose several lbs. because I'm riding more.

Current bike listed in 'signature'.


----------



## asterisk

20 years old, 6'2" & 220lbs
Currently ride 40-70 miles a week including daily commuting, will hopefully increase when I finish my new bike and the weather gets better.

College keeps my stable pretty meager:
- 97 Bianchi, all stock w/ Mirage...Dedacciai chro-mo w/ lugs! My current "nice" ride. (Also soon to be for sale)

- early 80's Nishiki lugged steel fixie conversion...

and finally I'm slowly amassing parts for a sweet cross/touring bike..
so far I have the Brooks saddle, some Ultegra components and misc... looking to complete it with a Surly Cross Check or Long Haul Trucker (although those Kogswell's are looking sweet) and some Maxic CXP-33 rims... 

Glad to see I'm not the only one over the big 200 lurking around on a road bike. And steel most definitely is real!


----------



## yellowspox

I'm 58 (for a couple more months) and this will be my 3'rd year of cycling. First year was good for 3500 miles and managed to get in 4500 last year. I may be able to hit 5K this year but I really hate riding in the cold. Northern Illinois isn't quite the same as southern California.....but then, neither are the house payments! I'm 5' 11" and shrinking according to my trainer and have worked my way down to 195 from 255. So far, I've been happy with my C'dale R1000 mounted on Spinergy Spox and running a 9spd DA/Ultegra mix. Last Friday I sold my boat and ordered a new Trek 5500 Project One. I opted for the '04 DA 10spd. Now I'll get to see what all the hard work with the weights, spinning, and yoga this winter has done for the "motor". If the first couple of rides this weekend are any indication of the good things to come.....on your left !!!! LOL


----------



## crestlinefarm

*I feel like I'm on Oprah....*

34 years young
5' 11"
230 lbs (down from 250 since New Years...hopefully down to 200 by Christmas)
75-150 miles a week (c'mon equinox!)
Russ Denny frame with Reynolds X-100 tubing
Kinesis Carbon fork
Shimano RX-100 (105 predecessor) 8 speed group 
Campagnolo Aero Rims
Maxxis Detonator tires
Fizik Pave saddle
Specialized Flip-Flop stem
Ritchey Biomax bars
CatEye MSC-3Dx Computer

Second ride on this setup Sunday, light, fast, comfy...and CHEAP!


----------



## yeah right

*well, since you asked...*

23
6' 4"
240 lbs.
80-160 miles a week (school work being the biggest factor)
Waterford 2200 w DA 9 (my favorite)
Caad 7 w ultegra
Cadd 4 Aero TT w DA/Ultegra
Track Bike DA

wheels:
cxp-33 c king 32 spoke, my fav
cxp-33 ultegra 28, not so good
zipp 404 clydes, good so far
ksyrium elites, can't keep them true
da track laced to velocity pro elite tubs (still yet to be ridden, new) 

Flite and SLR saddles


----------



## Kram

*I see a pattern here!*

44 y/o, (soon to be 45), just shy of 6', 195 lbs now, 185 mid season.

2003 Look KG 461
Ksyrium SSC wheelset
D/A 9 componponents (except for and FSA pro crank and Ultegra brake calipers-I'd like to replace these with Mavic)
Weyless C/F post, ITM Less stem, Easton EC90 bar.
Time Impact mag pedals.
Love this one!
Here she is;


----------



## Mike Prince

*Here I is*

*Stats:*
39 (almost) years old
6' 4"
210 lbs. (right now, hey it's only March!)
average around 100 mi a week

*Bike 1 *(3 years old, probably ridden about 12k miles)
Steelman Stage race (60 cm, Reynolds 853)
Shimano Dura Ace 9 speed group
Dura Ace/Open Pro wheelset
Vredestein Fortezza tires
Thomson post
Selle Italia Flite saddle
Steelman steel stem
Steelman steel fork
Salsa Pro Road bar
Time Impact Mag pedals

I wouldn't change a thing with this bike

*'New' bike* (built in Feb)

1984 Trek Reynolds 531 lugged frame (sport geometry) & fork
Shimano 105 Crank, 42t ring, cup & cone bottom bracket
Surly track hub/Campagnolo Veloce/MA3 wheelset
Avocet 28c tires
Ritchey post
Selle San Marco Concor saddle
Dura Ace stem
Shimano 600 long reach sidepulls
15t fixed gear, 16t freewheel
Icon Sterling bar
Time Impact S pedals

I think this is going to turn into my favorite bike


----------



## bikefreax

I am 41 years old and I am 6'2" and weigh around 190. My ride is a 2003 Argon 18 with FSA team cranks, weyless stem, dura ace front and rear der., ultegra brakes, dura ace shifters, USE alien seat post, mavic cosmic equipe wheels and aspide saddle. Lots of carbon and rides smooth.


----------



## 52-16SS

28 years old
6'1"
210 lb aiming for 190-200 lb
60-130 miles per week

Ride 1:
Fondriest Status Carb
DA9
Campy Eurus Wheels
FSA Carb team Crank
Thomson Post
Ritchey WCS Stem
Kestrel EMS Bar

Ride 2:
Cinelli Starlight (Yep it's light and I'm fat, but it rides quite well)
DA9
Velomax Circuit Wheels
Thomson Post
Cinelli solido/a stem and bar
Fizik Aliante saddle

Ride 3:
Dean Colonel X-lite Single Speed


----------



## Cory

*Last bike I'll ever need (not the same as WANT...)*

Just turned 59, 6'4", tragically hovering close to 250 (got an excuse, though: a family emergency has had me driving 600 extra miles a week to help out, so I pretty much spent the winter sitting in my car or eating fast food). Headed back down to <220 pounds.
Only about 50 miles a week now, plus a couple of hours on the trainer. Going to 125+ as soon as it's light enough to commute, with a century planned in May.
Got several bikes, but here's the main ride:
Atlantis frame
Mid-range Shimano ders. (Deore XT & LX)
Sugino XD crankset, 46-36-26 (everybody needs one)
I had 36-spoke Bontrager Fairlane rims w/XT hubs (what Rivendell puts on Atlantises it builds), but the spokes pulled out of the back rim at about 1500 miles. Riv offered a replacement at a great price, but I didn't see much point in doing the same thing again. LBS laced a Rhyno Lite to the same hub, no probs so far). 14ga. Wheelsmith spokes, three-cross front and back. Could be lighter, but I'm a big guy and the roads around here are rough.
Panaracer Pasela TG tires, 700x35 or x32 (true measurement is about 5mm skinnier; I love 'em).
Brooks B-17 saddle, Nitto long-quill stem to get the 50cm (!) Nashbar handlebars up level with the seat.
I've had this stuff about three years, around 4000 miles on this bike, and had no problems at all except for the back wheel. The wide bars are really nice--I'd recommend 48s or 50s to anybody my size.
Also got an old CDale mountain bike w/Rock Shox, otherwise stock, a lugged steel Allez w/mountain bike stem and 48cm bars and a singlespeed I built out of a Trek tourer. Everything edges toward durability rather than low weight, and hardly anything every breaks.


----------



## ovalmasterofmydomain

*Stats:*
41 Years old
5' 11"
205 lbs
130-180 miles per week

*Bikes:*
Colnago Ovalmaster, Ultegra. Main bike - love this one
Serotta Colorado III, DuraAce. Long distance/unloaded touring bike
Airborne CarpeDiem, mixture of Ultegra/XT/XTR/misc. Offroad bike

*Wheels:*
All are Ultegra hubs w/ cxp33 rims 32/36 or 32/32 spokes.


----------



## shokhead

51,6',192lbs,
2003 Fuji Marseille 853 Steel 58cm w/Mavics Elites
100 miles aweek
2000 so far with zero problems.
Also a 2003 Felt SR71 with 1500 problem frre miles,59cm thats for sale now.


----------



## Higgins

What's a Clydesdale?


----------



## treebound

*A big draft horse, commonly used term to designate us larger folks*



Higgins said:


> What's a Clydesdale?


I forget what the female version of it is.


----------



## yeah right

*Athena? (nm)*

nm...


----------



## treebound

*I would have chimed in sooner, but...*

but that subject line coupled with the camera icon made me think I was about to see some "before" shot on a late night info-mercial. Not something I wanted to see. But the pic of the Look was nice. Anyway....

Late 40's

Close to 6'

Well over a bike weight above 200Lbs, goal is sub-200 by the time I get there.

Mileage unset at this time, still stuck with the house remodeling. But hey I figure if I'm sweating then I'm working so it counts for something, right? Plan is to start commuting to work, road/freeway distance is 22 miles one way, bike route will add at least 3-5 miles to that with plenty of options on the return route. Plus I currently work half-days on Fridays so I'll be able to get in some meandering distances on Friday afternoons. Last year I played golf on Friday afternoons, this year I plan to cycle the afternoons.

Road bikes are either a Colnago ML with Shimano 600 8-speed components and Campy rims of some sort (32 spoke) which works fine but "legally" I'm too heavy for it according to the owner's manual (don't tell Ernesto please), and the other road bike is a down-tube shifter 7-cog freewheel Centurion E-Lite with arm rests that I was setting up for some triathlon use until I finally figured out that I'm not in any way shape or form any sort of a runner.
And looking at the trend here it looks like a Look will be in my future.  
Tires are Michelins, may change to something else this season, maybe Vreds (I'd spell out the names but I'd have to look them up for the correct spelling), maybe something else.
Pedals are either Looks or Speedplays depending on which bike. Got a track bike too but haven't rode it yet.

What I have I like, but would welcome a change for the Centurion.


----------



## JFR

35 years old
6'3''
190-195 lbs (down from 220)
Pinarello Galileo
Campy Centaur Group w/ Chorus Crank
Campy Centaur Seatpost 
Ritchey WCS Stem
Ritchey Pro Bar (from WCS I found soft and flexy)
Campy Scirocco Wheels (Edit: now w/ 10k miles and no maint of any kind)
Michelin Pro Race tires (Edit: switched from 23s to 25s, nice change)
Edit: WTB Devo saddle (144mm width fits wider sit bones, best saddle for me yet)


----------



## RickC5

*Carbon Fibre!*

56 years old
6' 0"
225 lbs.
30-100 miles a week during the season
Trek 5200 (2002)
Shimano Ultegra Triple groupo
Mavic Ksyrium & Rolf Vector Pro wheelsets
Conti 3000 & Michelin Axial Pro tires
Campy C-F Seatpost
Terry Saddle

I like this bike so much, I sold my Litespeed and my Klein.


----------



## 633

*Me either, but I'm trying one*



treebound said:


> bthe other road bike is a down-tube shifter 7-cog freewheel Centurion E-Lite with arm rests that I was setting up for some triathlon use until I finally figured out that I'm not in any way shape or form any sort of a runner.


Me either, man, but I'm going to do a short-distance one with a 5K on the end in April. I hate running, but I want to have done at least one, even if my knees force me to walk part of the run.


----------



## ruly62

*Big Guy*

_43 years
220 pounds
6'2"
Scattante XRL
Ultegra shifters,brakes,deraiulers,cassette
105 crank 
Neuvation M28 Wheelset
Ritchey Pro handlebar
Weyless Pro seatpost
Rido saddle
Forte Pro stem _


----------



## Dad Man Walking

*Could not resist...*

I usually lurk, but felt compelled to come clean on this one.

6-3, 225 (on a good day). 46-ish. Should be around 200 lbs. or so; I was sub-175 in my late 20's when doing 200 mile weeks.

Family and work life prevent me from putting in the hours that I used to; alas, my eating habits developed in the good 'ol days remained. But the family life is good...I would not trade that. I just wish that I could fit 27 hours into the 24 hour day.

Main ride is a Calfee Tetra Pro (one awesome piece of plastic) with Campy Racing-T, Open Pro in front and a brutally strong CXP-30 in back, no problems with the wheels in 4-5K miles. The chains and tires wear out real fast these days, though... I pretty much stick to Conti rubber; I like the GP3000's.

Excuse me for a minute while I wipe up the spilled ice cream from my keyboard...

OK, all better now.

I also ride a fixed gear, having converted my old steel frame to save it from the recycling bin when the plastic wet dream (see above) arrived a few years ago. And a first-generation Klein MTB from 1986...rigid bike, as stiff as they come. I just can't see turning that into beer cans; and it's got no market value so I keep riding it. (But a Titus is in my future if and when something bad happens to the frame that does not kill me at the same time...)

There you have it.


----------



## Nater

*In between...*

Hi guys,

Here's my story...

29 years old
5'10" about 210 right now (still haven't lost my college football weight...but this is the year!)

Current ride

2002 GT ZR3.0 frame/fork (DB 7005 Alu) 
Campy Centaur 9 speed (Chorus Ergos)
Centaur hubs laced to Sun Rims Venus 32 hole 2X front 3X rear
Speedplay Zero stainless

New frame but not built yet (this weekend)...
2004 Specialized Allez Cro-Moly (DB Columbus Foco)
will get all of the stuff listed above

2000 Surly Cross-Check (Reynolds 631) 
fixed gear commuter/SS Cross bike

1996 Gary Fisher Hoo Koo E Koo ("triple butted Cro-Moly")
Shimano XTR/Avid 7.0
Fox Float R

2003 Vail Cycle Works Mega One SS(Columbus Nivachrom)
Surly rigid fork
Surly hubs/Sun Rims 0 Degree XC wheelset
XTR/Spot crankset
Thomson/Titec/King Etc...

I really like all of my bikes with the exception of the GT...fits nicely but am extremely excited to get the Allez Cro-Moly built and ridden.


----------



## Blue Crown Jewel

*Well, here is my info too*

I will be 36 years old shortly and I hover between 220 and 230 pounds.
I currently ride a steel metallic blue Independent Fabrication Crown Jewel.
The components are all Chorus except for the crank which is Record (has to
be the most beautiful crank ever). The wheels are 32 spoke Open Pro laced
to Chorus hubs.

I try to ride 50-70 miles a week when the weather is good, having a house and
newly married does not leave much free time.

Riding really does it for me, a chance to clear my head, breathe deep and forget
about work and worries (but must keep in mind the idiotic rollerbladders with the
headphones on). On occasion I will meet someone nice to chat with and ride a few loops,
it is very refreshing.

By the way, I like this thread, it shows I am not the only one over 200 pounds riding,
which is how I often feel when I see other riders. Furthermore, the tone appears very
friendly, compared to the general sarcasm that pervades the other topics.

Kind regards,
Dimitri


----------



## tmotz

G-dub said:


> I'd like to find out what all the other Clydesdale's are riding out there.....do you love your stuff or would you like something else.......
> 
> 36 years old
> 6' 2"
> 235 lbs.
> 10-100 miles a week (more when the days get longer.Work,school and family affect this)
> Jamis Ventura
> Mavic cxp-33 rims
> Rides good always making little adjustments.


----------



## SteveD

40 years old
6'3"
203 lbs now, 192 in season. I'm in New England and try to ride year-round, but despite basketball Monday nights and going to the gym semi-occasionally, I still gain weight throughout the winter. 

I mostly ride a titanium Merckx with Chorus, but also have a Pinarello Cross bike and an old Centurion fixed gear. Last year I rode about 4000 on the Merckx, 500 on the fixie and 200 on the cross.


----------



## fracisco

*My ride....*

Early 30's
6' 1"
195 - 205 lbs.
100 - 160 miles a week
Cannondale CAAD5 with full carbon fork
Shimano Ultegra
Mavic Cosmos wheelset / Open Pro on Ultegra wheels, which went to my wife
Michelin Pro Race tires
American Classic post
Fizik Arione
3TTT Forgie stem
3TTT Forgie bars
No computer

Works for me.


----------



## slow4now

*Team Clydesdale*

6'3"
245 lbs right not
on the way down to 190-200 from a high of 280
Cannondale R600
stock for the time being.
40-80 miles a week and going up with the temperature.
Looking forward to doing a century or two this year. Last one I did was back in '86.


----------



## BowWow

47 years old, 6' even, floating at 195 right now (down from 206 in January), shooting for 170-175 by the middle of July...

Ride: '01 Cervelo Prodigy, mostly Ultegra (Cervelo brakes), FiR/edco wheelset...

525 miles in Jan/Feb, first century of the year on March 1st, shooting for 5000 miles this year...

Good luck to all of us - may we all rreach our goals this year!


----------



## aliensporebomb

*My own info.....*

40 yrs old
5' 7"
213 lbs (down from 236.8 on 1/3/04) (trying to get to 155 or so)
2002 Giant TCR2 (carbon fork, post, stem, seatframe)
Full 105
Mavic CXP21 hoops, 105 hubs
Vetta RT55 computer (2151 miles as of 2/29)

Also, 2002 Specialized Epic Comp, XTR rear derailleur, etc.


----------



## smokey422

G-dub said:


> I'd like to find out what all the other Clydesdale's are riding out there.....do you love your stuff or would you like something else.......
> 
> 45 years old
> 6' 2"
> 210 lbs.
> 30-100 miles a week (more when the days get longer)
> Look KG461
> Shimano '04 Dura Ace 10 speed groupo
> Mavic Ksyrium SSC SL2's wheelset
> Conti Attack / Force tires
> Easton EC 70 post
> Fisik Arione saddle
> Ritchey WCS stem
> FSA K-Wing bars
> Topeak Panoram Computer
> I love this set up!
> 
> G-dub


51 years old, 6'3", 230#
59cm Lemond Poprad `cross bike set up for road use
Colorado Cyclist 36-14ga. spoke wheels
Panaracer Pasela Tourgards 700X35 70 psi frt, 75 rr
52-42-30 crank 13-26 cassette
Rivendell noodle bars set level with Brooks saddle (my bad back requires this)
either Crank Brothers Eggbeaters or Shimano 536 pedals

I wouldn't turn down a Colnago, Litespeed, or Trek Madone if someone offered me one, but I'm pretty satisfied with this setup.


----------



## TGC

treebound said:


> I forget what the female version of it is.


Here in Traverse City, Mi., home of the Iceman race in November, clydesdale women are titled "Big-Kneed Gals".


----------



## crestlinefarm

*What's the deal with Clydes on LOOKs?*



pitt83 said:


> I sold a 1999 Allez with 105 when I bought my LOOK. Now it's getting weird here!


Am I missing something? I thought we petite fleurs in the 200+ category were forbidden from tasting the sweet nectar of CF? I have no harshness issues with my current setup (AL frame CF fork) though I have drooled over the full CF frame....


----------



## RFbigdawg

6'3"
265# down from 341(don't fracture your knee cap and get lazy!)
2003 Specialized S-Works 59cm
Full DuraAce
Velocity DeepV
Look pedals

Nice ride very smooth and stiff

100+ week depending on weather

Aiming for MS150 in April


----------



## G-dub

*40 something...200 and something rules!*



G-dub said:


> I'd like to find out what all the other Clydesdale's are riding out there.....do you love your stuff or would you like something else.......
> 
> 45 years old
> 6' 2"
> 210 lbs.
> 30-100 miles a week (more when the days get longer)
> Look KG461
> Shimano '04 Dura Ace 10 speed groupo
> Mavic Ksyrium SSC SL2's wheelset
> Conti Attack / Force tires
> Easton EC 70 post
> Fisik Arione saddle
> Ritchey WCS stem
> FSA K-Wing bars
> Topeak Panoram Computer
> I love this set up!
> 
> G-dub


We kick ass guys! Anyone who weighs a buck fifty can ride a century, but we endure more than twice as much in a ride than those flyweights do . Keep on pedaling.


----------



## G-dub

*WOW!! Congrats on your weight loss*



RFbigdawg said:


> 6'3"
> 265# down from 341(don't fracture your knee cap and get lazy!)
> 2003 Specialized S-Works 59cm
> Full DuraAce
> Velocity DeepV
> Look pedals
> 
> Nice ride very smooth and stiff
> 
> 100+ week depending on weather
> 
> Aiming for MS150 in April


Good Job big dawg keep up the good work. I've lost 40 lbs. in the last year. 
It hurts so good.


----------



## Dinosaur

*A shadow of my former self....*

I consider myself a mini-dale. If I was pulling the Budweiser beer wagon I would not be a lead horse.

6-0
195-200 (down from 240) 
age 61

Colnago Master X-Light
Campy Chorus/Record mix
Deda Magic bars/Newton stem
Sette CF seatpost (new)
Mavic OP 32
San Marco Regal saddle
Vittoria OP EVO CX clinchers 115 psi

Milage varies depending on time of year. Summer can hit over 200. Last year I put in 7459 miles.

I lost weight a couple of years ago going on The Zone. I tried all kinds of diets, including giving up beer and none of them worked. I dropped 35 pounds in about 5 months. The food is good and you don't feel hungry. It's about balancing foods groups 40% 30% fats 30% protein.If you put in a lot of miles you can up the food portions. I go back on The Zone now if I start to grain a couple of pounds, I weigh myself every morning, that's the only way I can keep the weight off.

I'm big boned, I was at 183 7% body fat when I was cranking out marathons 20 years ago. I'd like to get down to 190, maybe this summer.

Glad to see there are lot's of other big guys out there. :

I still can't drink beer


----------



## Bocephus Jones

38 yrs old
6'2" 
200 lbs
Colnago MXL
Campy Chorus/Record Mix
ITM "Big One" Stem
American Classic Seatpost
ITM Pro 260 bar
CXP33 wheels, 36 rear, 32 front 3x w/ brass
Conti GP3000 tires
SLR Saddle


----------



## physics_nut

22
5'11"
~275lbs (although in my defense I can squat 450+  )
Velorazzo 56cm 7005 frame
Tiagra throughout
Kinesis Carbon II
Cinelli bars/stem
CXP33??

I guess I'm really a Clydesdale.  I've almost finished my first road bike, but i felt left out, so I went ahead and posted.  I just need to pick out some wheels, so it'll hopefully be all done in the next two or three weeks. Doing around 75 miles a week on the indoor bike, I just really hate that thing. And probably around 20 careening to and from classes on my '01 Specialized Hard Rock Sport. I'm just a poor college student, so nothing fancy for me.


----------



## ecna

6' 3"
300lbs

2004 Specialized Sequoia Elite... all stock.

Love it.

Only about 20 miles a week now... some schedule adjustments coming that should get me over 50 at least.


----------



## Einstruzende

I'm 5'11, 245#. 31 years old. I have the worst diet of anyone I know.

I ride a Cannondale Caad7 with Mavic Ksyriums and full Ultegra 9. I've been riding for almost 1 year (June 1 will be a year). I still managed 4k miles in 2004, and I have around 2000 miles this year. The Ksyriums are still true...

Last September or so I got down to 218 from a tad over 250. I held steady for a couple of months. In December I started gaining some back, and by April almost all the weight was back 

That's what I get for not changing my diet, and not riding very much in the cold of Jan/Feb/March.

I'm about on track though, I've already done 5 centuries this year, including 126 miles on my birthday (April 9).


----------



## BNA_roadie

*My stable*

Married w/2 kids
40 years old
5'11" 
249lbs. down from 276, goal 198 
150-200 miles a week



Bike 1

Custom Casati Laser '02- steel w/carbon seat stay
Campy record 10 w/FSA crank
Mavic Kysrium SSC SL's
Stella Azzura Tireno bar
Stella Azzura Vice Versa stem

Bike 2

Tommasini Tecno '04 - lugged steel 
Campy Chorus '03 (no carbon or black)
Velocity AeroHead hand built wheels
Nitto Lugged stem & Noodle handlebar
Brooks Swift ti saddle

Bike 3

Orbea Orca '05 full carbon
Campy Chorus w/carbon compact crank
Mavic Kysrium SSC SL's
FSA stem and K-wing bar

Play bikes:

Bianchi Milano '03
NOS Casati Victory circa 1980
Schwin Evolution spin bike

Picture is climbing Mt. Alto @ TdGeorgia


----------



## Lifelover

*I'll spare you the Picture*

Married W/ 2 kids (12 and 8)
39 Y/O
6'1"
255 lbs (down from a 290 max a few years back)
If hair was heavier I could claim to be losing weight 
about 75 miles a week in season
about 20 miles a week on foot out of season
Did my first organized ride Yesterday. 75 Mile Tom Coghill Celebration of life ride
Average 17 MPH (not including two rest stops) and would love some advice on recovery (another thread maybe)

Road/event Bike
Airborne Zeppelin
9 Spd Ultegra
Velomax Circuit wheels
Michelin Pro Race tires 25mm at 110 PSI


The Pig
K2 Evo 4.0
All XT stuff
CX style semi slicks
Platforms

The Beast
Old Cdale Beast of the East
Single speed (44 X 16) I think
With Conti Slicks
Platforms but will switch to mtb style pedals when I get some MTB shoes

98% of my riding is on the road and I put about equal milage on all three bikes.

The Pig is a great ride for slower paced group rides. Good workout (4 me anyway) even at 16 to 18 MPH. Also use it for late night suburban riding. Slower speeds and Fat tires make night riding much, much safer.

The Beast is ideal for 18 to 20 MPH group rides. Really forces me to work on spinning.

Flame away if you like but there is nothing more fun than dropping some skinny Fred on a $2500 racing style road bike when I'm on one of the MTB's. However when I get dropped on my Zeppelin by someone else on a MTB it makes me laugh at myself.


----------



## High Gear

6'2" 210lbs. Best riding weight for me 183-185lbs. Two knee ops and a 1yo. hurt me bad!
Bikes: Look KG281, LookKG381 (thats up for sale on RBR) De Rosa Primato, Eddy Merckx Strada OS and a custom Cyfac. All are built up Campy Chorus/Record mix.
I get out 3 times a week for a 1 to 1 1/2 hour with a longer club ride on the weekend.


----------



## gutpile

*Weigh to go guys!*

It's great to see the significant weight loss attrituble to this sport. Collectively a lot of tonnage is being shed by us clydes. Me - 10 lbs since January.

50 yoa
6' 2"
220 lbs
40 - 100 miles per week
2004 Bianchi Reparto Corse SL3
Veloce Group
Campy Vento G3 laced wheelset (has held up very well under my heft)


----------



## fbagatelleblack

*Old School Clydesdale Bike*

Funny you used the word "Clydesdale." There were four of us in the Boston Road Club, back in the 80s, who were all 6'4"+. We raced the "B" (slow) club crit on Sundays. One summer, we broke away from the pack most races. The rest of the club started calling us "The Clydesdales." Sadly, that was the height of my success as a road racer.

My info:

41 years old
6'6", ~245lb (and shrinking, if things go according to plan)

Main Ride:

1976 Keith Lippy R531 frame. "Triple Triangle" frame design (seat stays brazed to seat and top tubes), 68cm. Found on eBay for $46!!
Allan Wanta fork. The Lippy fork was too flexy and had too much rake, so I had Allan Wanta build me a fork. He does great custom work at reasonable prices.
Shimano drivetrain (XTR F. Der, XT Rear Der, Sora levers)
Truvativ triple crank
Ritchey SPD pedals
Other components off Jamis cross bike (found on eBay)
Crashbar suspension seatpost (it's all about comfort!)
Mavic MA3 rims, 25mm tire on front, 28mm on back.

I love this bike! It took some getting used to when I started riding a bike where the h-bars were only an inch or so below the seat, but once I got used to it, I vowed never to go back. My racing "career" (chuckle) is done. It's all about comfort now. I was getting to the point where my back would give out after 25 miles on my 62cm Cannondale. Now I can ride all day. Yahoo!

Yours,

Forbes Bagatelle-Black
Santa Clarita, CA


----------



## Nigeyy

39 years old -3 kids, 2 jobs with working wife - no paid childcare (got to put that in because people in similar situations will know what this means to riding!)
5' 8"
195 lbs. (yeah, I'm overweight)
100+ miles a week, trying to go 150+ every week starting June
Cannondale CAAD4 2001 (R500)
Shimano '04 Ultegra groupo (with exception of Tiagra shifters which I'm more than happy with)
Mavic OP/Ultegra wheelset
Michelin Carbon Axial tires
Salsa Shaft post (really nice)
Selle Italia Gel saddle
C'dale stem -came with bike
3-T something or other bars -came with bike
Vetta CR-16 cyclocomputer (still works perfectly 4+ years on -cost $10 from Nashbar on sale)

Yes, I love this set up! I don't find the CAAD4 frame to be harsh at all -but I attribute that to my weight. Done quite a few centuries on this, plus many more 50+ mile rides.


----------



## jaldridge

G-dub said:


> I'd like to find out what all the other Clydesdale's are riding out there.....do you love your stuff or would you like something else.......


Male, 51, 6'1", 250 lbs heading for 190-200. 

Trek Pilot 5.2 (56 cm) w/ stock wheels (Bontrager Race Lite) though I recently bought a set of Ultegra/Mavic Open Pro/Armadillos in anticipation of trouble. 

I've not had to use the Mavics yet with over 400 Texas backroad miles.

Beautiful 30 miles ride around a local lake this morning.

- Jim


----------



## bigbill

*My second car and cool bike.*

We are getting by on one car while I am stationed in Oahu. I am just a smidge under 6'2" and weigh 220#. When I turned 30 ten years ago, I weighed 188. Since then I have been as heavy at 240 and as light as 205. 

Commuter Bike (second car)
Soma Smoothie ES
9 Speed Chorus
Salsa Delgado Cross rims with 10 speed Ultegra hubs
9 Speed SRAM 12-23 cassette
8 Speed DA crankset with 39/50 rings
Tektro dual pivot brakeset to clear fenders
Specialized Armadillo 28mm tires
Regal saddle

Cool bike
Pegoretti Fina Estampa
10 speed Record (2003)
Numerous wheelsets, training wheels CPX33 with Chorus hubs and 23mm Armadillos
I raced a crit this morning on a wheelset that Earl Ball of Blacksmith Wheels built in 1997. Rough course, they finally need truing. 

Mountain bike
Gary Fisher 292 29" MTB
05 model with disc brakes and SRAM XO stuff. 

I saw a person had ridden the Tom Coghill ride, I lived in VA Beach for four years and did that ride a couple of times. I used to race with Tommy.


----------



## edwin headwind

Great thread! I didn't realize there were so many of us out there. It's interesting reading everyone's profile and bike set-up.
Me? 43y.o. , 6'2 ,wife kids & everything that goes with it. I was a cat -2 racer in Pennsylvania back in the late 80's then, with life changes etc. quit riding completly in the mid 90's.
By 1998 I balooned to 238lbs. I began riding again and although It took a couple of seasons, I got back to my original "race" weight from 15 years ago of 190lbs. and I feel great.
Ride about 135 miles per week. Do a few races throughout the season( to keep goals)
Some Mtn. Biking, swim three hours per week,(perfect upper body workout without bulking up)
Current steed: '05 Lemond Zurich 61cm.
Easton13cm stem.
Ultegra 10sp. drivetrain (12-25)
Mavic CXP-33 rims with Dura-Ace hubs
San Marco saddle
My old Avocet computer
Rock on Clydesdales!!!


----------



## Drone 5200

I'm 6'3" and 175 lbs. That makes me relatively "skinny" in comparison to some of you guys. 37 y/o. married with children. 

'03 Trek 5500 frame & fork (62cm, postal colors)
Dura Ace 10 spd
Deda Newton stem (12cm) and 215 bars (44cm)
'05 Bontrager Race X Lite Aero clinchers

I'm currently doing about 100 miles/week and struggling with some knee pain.


----------



## Rthur2sheds

*spinning and eating right...*

when I started cycling again last summer aftera 5 year layoff, I was stunned to learn I weighed 325...

today... 

41 years old
265lbs (aiming for 215 by the end of the year)

gonna do some mtb racing this summer for the first time!

I ride:

03 Raleigh Professional (GVH build) with Ultegra-9
Selle San Marco Regal saddle (perf black)

86 Cannondale R900 that I built up this winter...it is minty green (kinda like a darker version of Celeste)...with white Suntour group, white cables and a Selle San Marco Regal in white... finished with orange celo tape

87 Miyata 712..stock with another Regal (perf yellow)

96 Trek 920 Singletrack MTB... a real clunker, but I love it... I'm getting a new MTB this season!

I've gone from a 42 waist to a 38...life is good and so is my cholesterol

big bob~


----------



## jd3

*Me, I'm a clyde too!*

Age 52, 240# , down from 285 last year and still droping. I ride 50 to 100 miles per week. Started riding again last summer after not riding since college.

Main ride: 2004 Colnago Classsic, Campy Centar triple, Record carbon seat post, Deda Magic bars, Newton stem, Fizik Aliante saddle, Velocity Aerohead 32 hole rims, Centar hubs.

Retro: 1975 Raleigh Super Course MKII

MTB: 2004 Specialized Hardrock


----------



## jakerson

40 yrs old

>250... Down from 345... target... 199. 

Bike 1: 2005 Trek Madone 5.2, ultegra
Bike 2: Leader 780R, ultegra, cyclocross tires.

last year - 1000 miles
this year - target 2400 miles. So far, 700 miles. (crappy weather has me behind the curve)

Nice to see all of y'all.


----------



## BigG0729

*not as old and fat as I thought I was*

51 yrs old,
6' 4"
230 lbs - would like to be at 210 or so.

60 - 120 miles per week (IF it ever warms up in New England)

61 cm Cervelo Soloist 105 - completely stock, bought brand new the end of last year and have about 400 miles on it so far.


----------



## Sympatico

I am limited in the number of questions I am qualified to answer and as luck would have it, this is one of them.

39 yrs. old
6'0"
205 - formerly 225
3000 - 3500 miles per year 
Lemond Alpe D' Huez (steel)
Mostly stock but for the Velocity Deep V's and Koobi saddle

Honestly it is a good bike and I'm pretty happy with it. Great ride. Dont tell the Lemond but there is a new frame sleeping in the guest room until I can get it built up.


----------



## bikeboy389

38 (39 in just over a month) years old.

6 feet even.

Weight is the same as I've been for 7 years, in spite of martial arts and/or 5-7 hours a week on the bike. So it looks like 240 lbs to stay.

Riding 75 to 100 miles per week--1 hour three nights a week, longer on one weekend day. I'm training with my wife, who only recently took up cycling, so we're keeping it reasonable. I'm not a racer, so I'm only in it for the fun and the miles right now anyway. I pull the whole way, she follows--we both get a decent workout.

Bikes:

2003 Cinelli Proxima (aluminum, compact, roughly 57 cm, carbon fork)
Ultegra all around, except for DiaCompe brake calipers (which I dislike)
Mavic Open Pros, 3x laced, 32 hole
Continental tires (it varies), 25 mm.
Koobi Silver saddle (may swap onto the Bianchi)

Late 80s-early 90s Bianchi Reparto Corse frame (steel, claims to be 57 cm, but measures out to more like 56 cm, cheapo Nashbar carbon/aluminum fork)
Veloce gear except for Chorus headset and Cogset
Mavic Open Pros, 3x laced, 32 hole
Continental tires, 25mm
Terry Fly saddle (I fear I'm on the verge of getting sores from this, so I may swap with the Koobi)

Pearl Izumi Vaper shoes with the cheapest Shimano SPD-R pedals, which I swap back and forth when changing bikes. I'm looking for a birthday upgrade to Speedplay or Crank Bros, though.

I like both of these bikes a great deal and think they've got the right components on them for my skill/mileage level and current goals. I'm liking the Bianchi more and more, though--I didn't really find the Cinelli aluminum to be harsh, but the steel is positively plush, yet still laterally very stiff. And I'm really loving the Campy parts.


----------



## Lowend

WOW, Nigeyy you have me pegged except for a few minor changes.

39 years old -3 kids,1 jobs and a NON-working wife - no paid childcare (got to put that in because people in similar situations will know what this means to riding!)
5' 8"
195 lbs. (yeah, I'm overweight)
35-50 miles a week (lunch time rides. SEE above)
Trek 1000 (2002)
Shimano Sora groupo (Works great for me)
Catey Mity 3 cyclocomputer (cost $11 from Nashbar on sale)

Other bike is a 96 Jamis Aurora converted to single speed 5 years ago. ( I would rather be in the woods)


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

6'2" about 200 pounds. 62cm Colnago MXL with CXP33 wheels (3x, brass, 15/16 spokes, 36 rear, 32 front), Campy Chorus, King headset, ITM 260 bars and ITM Big One rise Stem, SLR saddle, Record Pro fit pedals.


----------



## thinkcooper

6'4" 204 pounds this morning. 47 years old.

62cm Kestrel Evoke running DA 7800, Deda carbon post and SLR seat, with Kestrel bars.


----------



## bikejr

*...*

44 years old
5' 11"
210 lbs.
100-200 miles a week (more as weather/summer approaches)
Old 1992 Specialized Epic Comp Carbon
Upgraded from original 8 speed to Shimano '03 Ultegra 9 speed groupo
Shimano '03 Dura Ace crankset
Mavic Open whatever they were called in the mid 90's (32 spoke wheels)
Michelin Carbon Tires
Stock Seatpost/Saddle/Headset/Drop in Bars
Specialized Speed Zone computer with Altimeter
Ciclosport HacTronic HAC4 computer

This bike has been good to me over the years and seen a lot of miles. When I got it new I weighed maybe 175-180. Trying to get back in that range again. 4-5 years of couch potato action can do that to you...


----------



## mvnbykes

After 8 months off the bike (from April to Dec. '04) due to a problem which ultimately required surgery to correct, my weight right now is 210. During the season I'm about 193. After surgery in December I spent 4 months recovering. I just got back on the bike in April. Technically, I've had a year off the bike with recovery included. Work tends to keep me off of it sometimes too (work crazy hours being a mental health counselor, no pun intended). Anyway here goes:

Main Ride - 
42 years old
5' 10", 210 (usually between 193-195)
Current - 60-70 miles a week, peak form - 85-120 miles per week
2003 Trek 5200 (graduation present - from grad. school in '03, late bloomer, lol)
Ultegra 9sp.
Bontrager Race Lite
Michelin Carbon tires (700x23c)
LOOK PP337 pedals
Profile Design Hammer bars 44 cm
Selle Italia MaxFlite TransAm Gelflow saddle
Sigma Sport BC 1400 computer w/cadence
SIDI Genius 4's
Santini Twist Gel bibs, most comfortable bibs I've EVER worn, and I've tried several.

Backup ride- 
GT ZR 3.0 in Lotto colors w/carbon fork (can't recall the brand, an off-brand though)
Shimano 105
Selle Italia MaxFlite TransAm GelFlow saddle
LOOK PP337 pedals
Maxxis Detonator tires
Profile Design Hammer bars 44cm

The 5200 is WAY more comfortable than the GT, so the GT doesn't get near the miles it used to. It's sitting on my trainer right now. I love the Trek, it's perfect for me.

Nice to be back on the board, by the way. I've learned a lot form this place. I stopped coming in 2003 due to work and general exhaustion, lol.

Mark


----------



## Sugartooth

*Big man from Cleveland. Go figure*

34 yr old 225 lbs

#1 Ride
2002 Colnago Ovalmaster
Campy Veloce group
Mavic Open Pro 32 spoke wheels

#2 Ride
2003 Triumph Speed Triple (Much better motor than #1 Ride)


----------



## Cory

*Oh,man, I've gotten SO G*D D**N FAT!!*

Gained almost 25 pounds over the snowiest winter in 85 years, and now we've had a long, wet spring with frequent servings of Ben & Jerry's and I'm SO FAT:
6'4", struggling to stay below 250
Two main bikes, Atlantis and Rambouillet, both 64cm, both Brooks B-17s, wide Nitto bars (50cm on the Atlantis, 46 on the Rambo) and barcons (Shimano on the Atl, Rivendell Silver Shifters on the Ram).
Both with Sugino triples, 46 and 48 big rings, then 36-26 and 11-26 cassettes on both. Most other components are Shimano--Deore mountain bike stuff on the A, 105 on the Rambo. Atlantis (which sees quite a bit of gravel road use) has Sun Rhyno Lite rims laced to Deore hubs, 700x35 Paselas. Rambo wears Araya rims and 700x27 Rivendell Ruffy Tuffys. All wheels are 36 spoke. Low-end Shimano cantis on the Atl, I forget what kind of sidepulls on the Rambouillet.
No complaints with either of these--I love them both and can't decide which I'd keep if I had to give one up. I bought the Atlantis at full retail four years ago and figured it would last me the rest of my life, and it would have. Only reason I got the Rambouillet is that I happened to get an unexpected $1000 the day before I went by Rivendell's shop and happened to see a former demo bike in a clearance sale for $1000. I figured I'd just pretend I never got the money and found the bike....


----------



## JWLuiza

26 yo (27 in August)
6'7" (2 meters even!)
220lbs (Down from 230 but UP from 180 when I was in undergrad)

Ride: Caad 8 R5000 DA Ksyrium Elite's

I used to be real skinny... now the hills hurt.


----------



## t0adman

*Love a post for the big'uns!*

32 years old
6'3"
228 lbs
ride around 200-300 mpw
2002 Lemond Zurich
Ultegra Triple
Bontrager Race Lite wheelset
Specialized wireless computer
Fizik Aliante saddle
Specialized multi-compound racing tires

This is currenlty the only bike in my stable but I'd like to add another, maybe carbon or Ti, and make this one a commuter/foul weather bike. I love the Zurich steel over the long haul (206 mile STP 1-day) but it could stand to be a bit lighter (me too). Didn't slow me down on the RAMROD last year though.


----------



## erik99

32 y/o. Married with one one the way. Considering Mr. Mom job since wifey is the mega bread winner.
6'5"
195 lbs.
Ride a Serotta Colorado III w/Ultegra.
Ride 100-150 week road and mtn.
I'm mentoring for Team In Training (cancer charity). Our kid is due the week of the century my mentees are training for


----------



## wasfast

fbagatelleblack said:


> Main Ride:
> 
> 1976 Keith Lippy R531 frame. "Triple Triangle" frame design (seat stays brazed to seat and top tubes), 68cm. Found on eBay for $46!!


That's not a very usual find, the builder or the size! I first met Keith Lippy in 1981 in Bend Oregon where he was making frames in a small shop behind his house. Fast forward to last summer, I went to a ride with the Salem (Oregon) Bicycle Club and Keith was the ride leader. He moved to Salem to teach high school biology and I think is now retired. Nice guy and he built some really nice steel frames in the traditional style. You can contact him through the Salem Bicycle Club via email I think if you really care.


----------



## cyclingobsession

19 y/o 6'5"
170 lbs

Viner Force
Black Magic Carbon Fork 
Dura Ace 10 spd 
FSA D-400 Wheels 
FSA K Force Stem 
FSA 7050 Bars 
Fizik Arione Saddle 
FSA K Force Seatpost


----------



## greenjp

Wow, never considered myself "big", and certainly not a clydesdale, but I guess I am...

28
6'3", 185 lbs (ok, on the light side of this group)
'04 Lemond Buenos Aires 61cm - all stock
Ultegra rear derailleur, shifters, cranks
105 front derailleur, brakes
Bontrager Select wheels - these seem to be the lowest level parts on the bike, curious to see how they hold up.

I'm doing a Team in Training century ride later in the year - have only been a recreational mountain biker 'till now. 

jeff


----------



## Gvl_M3

Here's my stats.
34yo
5'10" - 205lbs (was 238 Jan 04)
After the weight loss, I convinced my wife that I needed a Specialized Roubaix Elite.
Used to ride a Specialized Allez Sport.
Still want to loose another 10lbs or so.

When work doesn't get in the way, I ride 40-60 miles per week.


----------



## sanmusa

.....


----------



## CFBlue

*Vertically challenged...*

At least most of you guys have some height to go along with your mass...

47 years old
5' 8"
210 lbs.
50-100 miles a week
'04 Trek 5200
Shimano Ultegra 9 sp gruopo 
Bonty Race Lite wheelset
Bonty tires
Bonty seat post
Selle San Marco saddle
Bonty stem
Bonty bars
Fig Newtons


----------



## Thommy

*Who you callin' big*

I prefer over-wintered.

Winter weight 235-240
Summer weight 220-230
Scorpio
45 years old
Prefer long scenic rides to jack-ass hammer-fests where I can't enjoy the scenery around me ie: girls in short shorts
Commute to work, 16 miles round trip on a crosser
Love riding in the evenings after work and on weekends
6' tall and full of shi-hite!

If your cool, I'll pull over and help you on the side of the road.


----------



## Seamus

*Good to see this thread*

I'm curious why Looks seem to be so popular with this crowd. Are the frames considered extra-strong?

Me: 38yrs, 6'2", 215 (down from a high of 224 and on my way back to my 'playing weight' of 205). Getting back on the road after a long time of MT biking and being told by my Ortho that cycling is one of the only activities my knees will tolerate now. Just picked up a Scattante from Supergo:

2005 Scattante R-660

Wheelset:	SCG Korso
Frame:	Easton Ultralight w/ Carbon Seat Stay
Fork:	Carbon Blade with 1 1/8
Front Derail:	Shimano Ultegra 6600 tpl.
Rear Derail:	Shimano Ultegra 6600 tpl.
Shifters:	Shimano Ultegra 6600 10 spd.
Brakes:	Shimano Ultegra 6600
Tires:	Kenda Koncept
Cassette:	Shimano Ultegra 6600 12-25 10 spd.
Seat:	Selle Italia XO
Seatpost:	SCG CF1 Carbon/ Alloy
Handlebar:	SCG R2 6061 Alloy Ergo Bend
Grips:	Synthetic Cork
Pedals:	None
Stem:	SCG R2 6061 Alloy 31.8 OS
Headset:	FSA Orbit IS 2
Crankset:	TruVativ Rouleur GXP 30/42/52 tpl.

Not sure about all the house-brand parts, particularly the wheels, but the Ultegra stuff and the frame and fork seem great so far. Only put about 20 miles on since I picked it up a couple of days ago, and the ride is amazing compared to my old 90-ish cannondale. Smooth and comfortable.

Other rides are an 04 Iron Horse Hollowpoint FS MTB, and a couple of rigid singlespeeds.

Jim


----------



## T-Doc

*Another ex-linebacker- cyclist wannabe*

50 yo
5'10"
190 -205
racing bike:
Colnago C50 56cm
Full record including carbon cranks
TTT bars and Richie wcs stem 
Eurus wheelset

workout bike:
Colnago MXL
Full record including record hub/mavic open pro wheelsets
Fizik Aliante saddles on both bikes

Fixie:
Soma with 42x16 setup

All bikes are fantastic but could use a new motor......


----------



## Geezer

*Starlight???*

Hey...I weigh between 190 and 200 and (now) ride a Viner steel frame. I am replying because I am surprised that you are still riding a Cinelli Starlight. The setup sounds like mine. The difference is that I broke 2 of those frames. I always figured it was because I was too large for them. They both developed cracks around the downtubes and soon after were very flexible. Also, on the second frame I had a few cracks around the rear drop outs. Each had around 4 to 5,000 miles. The good news is, the warranty promise held up. How is your frame doing?




52-16SS said:


> 28 years old
> 6'1"
> 210 lb aiming for 190-200 lb
> 60-130 miles per week
> 
> Ride 1:
> Fondriest Status Carb
> DA9
> Campy Eurus Wheels
> FSA Carb team Crank
> Thomson Post
> Ritchey WCS Stem
> Kestrel EMS Bar
> 
> Ride 2:
> Cinelli Starlight (Yep it's light and I'm fat, but it rides quite well)
> DA9
> Velomax Circuit Wheels
> Thomson Post
> Cinelli solido/a stem and bar
> Fizik Aliante saddle
> 
> Ride 3:
> Dean Colonel X-lite Single Speed


----------



## kmac76

*Clydesdales...what a proud bunch...*

6'4" 285 --> 300
klein quantum road bike w/ ultegra 8speed & spinergy rev x - superstiffs
klein mantra race w/xtr & spinergy rev x - superstiffs
on the way...seven titanium cyclocross bike...custom tubes are huge..almost looks like oversized aluminum....sweet.


----------



## Ogalthorpe

*yuse all small boyz*

6'0"
290lbs

Burley Fox Hollow
Surly Cross-Check (single speed).
Bianchi Volpe (for tourin')

I think it's appropriate that a guy my size owns bikes by the names of surly and burley.

I'm big, but I ain't slow.

-O


----------



## XC Roadee

*Didn't really consider myself to be a clyde*

but 

26yr old
6'2
205 (My Ideal weight, not looking to lose lbs just cut body fat %)

Roadie Wheels
05 Bianchi Giro
Full 105 w/Mavic Cosmos
Pretty much stock unless you consider the computer and water bottle holders to be upgrades

XC Wheels
04 Jamis Dakar XC Comp
Full XT components 
Avid Mech Discs


----------



## snails_pace

*Clydesdale and proud*

Hello All...

40 years young
6'3"
240 - Former football player - now official
Klein Q-Pro XV
Campy Centaur (the blue color that goes with the Silver Cloud paint on the frame)
Deda bars & Stem
Speedplay Zeros (Stainless)
Campy Protons
Ride 100-200 per week

I was originally apprehensive of the Protons, but they have proved themselves over 2000+ miles so far this year. I love the stiffness of the frame, although it is a little harsh at the end of a century.


----------



## indianabob

*roll call*

6' 3"
200lbs
36, been riding road for about 20 years

Probably 50 miles/week in winter, ramping up to probably 160 miles/week in my best summer weeks.

Current gear:

Landshark steel road w/carbon fork (Reynolds with al steerer).
Cinelli Solida magnum bar/stem
D/A 9speed throughout, including the chain, and bottom bracket, which I have had great luck with. Ultegra calipers though.
Speedplay x/2 pedals
Various wheels, but find that straight pull spoked ones are more durable. That said,
I have a pair of American Classic 420s that are doing pretty well. I tend to bend rear axles, and just laid to rest my pair of velomax orions after about 6k. Nice wheels though. Will probably buy ksyriums as my next wheels. 

My winter wheels are Mavic Cosmics w/vittoria wire bead tires, thorn proof (performance) tubes, with tuffy tire strips. They probably weigh seven pounds or more, especially with the cheap steel cluster I put on them, but who wants to change a flat in slush. 

For tires, I love the feel of vreds, like the michelin pro races okay, and have been messing around with velo and vittoria tires. 

I know there's supposed to be a weight limit, but I have been having no problems with the fizik aliante w/ carbon rails. Two years and counting.

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## kevlarcanuck

5'11" 245lbs down from 270 a couple of years ago on a strict diet trying to get back under 200

2005 Look 486
full Dura-ace 
Easton EC90 Zero setapost
Easton EC90 Stem and Equipe handlebar
Look Keo Cromo
Sidi Ergo1

Love the bike hate the chub


----------



## wzq622

6'3", 175 lbs. 


My first and only road bike to-date:

2002 Giant TCR 0

Shimano 9-speed Ultegra

2003 Mavic Ksyrium SSC SL

Deda Newton 31.8 bar and stem

2004 Shimano 7800 Dura Ace pedals

Easton EC 90 SL fork (after i cracked the original)




I guess i dont qualify as b i g, but definitely TALL, which is kinda b i g.


----------



## pdainsworth

*Giant OCR2 Composte*

6'1"
245 lbs (down from 290 May 2004)
Giant OCR2 Composite
13cm FSA 115OS stem
Airborne Ti seatpost
Ultegra Brakes
Neuvation M28 Aero Wheels
Selle San Marco Era saddle
Look A5.1 pedals
Rest is stock

I'll tell ya, the bike doesn't flex, climbs like a scalded goat (granted, with a 245 lb lump of dead wieght on it), and is comfy as all get out. The set up is a little more upright than would be ideal, but otherwise, I love it.


----------



## cmg

*who's the fat guy...........*

my stats:
46 yrs old, no responsibilites
5'-6"
205 lbs, (may go down, but i doubt it) yep, I'm the short fat old bastard, beer is a great post ride beverage. ride for a hour and drink for 2 hours...........
the rides;

2002 Colnago MXl /carbon fork
Chorus/record mix
Open pros/chorus hubs, Michellims pro race
Look A3.1 pedals
Avocet 40r saddle
My favorite ride it almost disappears under me. Long distant ride. Did the 90 mile shiner bash 2 weeks ago on this one. 

2004 Colnago MIX
Centuar groupset
Ambrios Balance/ centuar hubs, Conti gp 3000s
Look pp247 pedals
Avocet 40r saddle
This is a climbing bike. you really notice it's lightness when the terrain goes up. not the most comfortable frame, but this about being light and responsive. 

2000 Frondeist x-status/ fondreist steel fork
Centuar/ veloce mix
mavic ma3/ veloce hubs, mich. pro race 2
look pp336 pedals
Selle italia saddle
Newest purchase from RBR classifieds. this is the bike i experiment with, rotate all the wheels on to this frame. swap out the saddles, change stem lengths, change cassettes from other bikes. i like steel frames and i like this bike. it has a steel fork and it eliminates the road buzz, but its heavy. probably sell the frame next year and keep the components. i have put the other wheelsets on this bike and have discovered that the ma3's (which is the heaviest of the 3 sets) rides the best. happy trails...........


----------



## Fear the Turtle

*Who's a Clydesdale?*

I am not sure what the exact combination of height and mass defines a Clyde, but it sounds like a lot of Pinto's out there are signing on. I am pretty sure I fit any criteria you want to think of (it's about the only thing that I am guaranteed to fit these days).

Height- 6' 2"
Weight- 280 (up about 10 from the winter)
Bike -Lemond Zurich - 63 
Wheels -This one is a story. I am about to replace Kryssium Elites (hopefully under warranty) with a built up Velocity wheel set. The Elites lasted about a year+ and now the rim shows some damage from the spokes pulling through. I am pretty sure I will be selling the Elites that come back from Mavic if they do what is right. From the reviews, this does not seem like a guarantee.
Rides- Usually about 100 miles a week in season, nothing fast, but I ride most of the tough hills in the Baltimore area. Winter rides are about 100 miles a month with spinning thrown in to keep the interval training alive.


----------



## brewdude

*Hmmmm*

40 yo 240lbs
got my first roadbike in March. 

2001 Yeti Road Project
Ultegra Components
Shimano Dura Ace 7701 wheelset
Michelin Pro's

I love this bike. I was afraid that a 16 spoke wheelset wouldn't hold up, but they are very strong and fast! I've only put in a little over 500 miles on it so far, but I can say that it's a little harsh after 50 miles in the saddle. Probably just because I haven't put in that many miles yet.


----------



## buzban

*Very interesting, clydes...*

Great thread. I'm really enjoying seeing what others are riding. I'm having repeated problems with my current wheels, so I'm very interested to see what others are using.

I'm about 6'3", and weigh around 230...

I'm riding an older Specialized Allez, the (I think mid-90s) one with the Alum-lugged carbon tubes. Seems to be holding up pretty well, but I won't be surprised if the tubes and lugs part company under my weight. Been riding it about a year. Components are Sora...a bit clunky but not terrible. I've put Look A5.1 pedals on; working great. Also a Selle Italia Gelflow Flite, which is really working out nicely...took a while to find something that worked so well.

I've got a set of Mavic CXP 22s, which were working pretty well up till three or so weeks ago. Even after some LBS attention, they're making spoke pings, and I've recently broken (and replaced) a spoke. Thinking of either lacing these with heavier than stock spokes, or just buying some Open Pros.* Anyone with advice, please email me. *

Happy spring/summer to you all....


----------



## Bryan

I thought clydesdale was anyone over 200 lbs? Some of you guys are big, but not "clydesdales".


----------



## aham23

31 yrs old, married with one bun in the oven. 
6'3''
232 lbs


05 Trek 1000
05 Specialized Hardrock Sport


just started riding last november with the mountain bike. now i have a two week old road bike and hope to ride 50 miles a week during July (now). i got 20 so far this week. i hope to drop about 20 pounds. later.


----------



## bbagdan

31, 6'2.5", 175lbs.

Orbea Starship 60cm, Record, Bora Wheels, Ti Speedplays, 15lbs.


----------



## mondo

6 foot 2
225 pounds
40 years old

2001 Merlin Agilies 
first year Dura Ace 9 speed parts

200 miles a week


----------



## Cory

*Painstakingly assembled after 30 years of riding...*

I rode too-small bikes and stupid-lite (I now realize) stuff for a long time, but with the help of Rivendell, I've got a perfect setup for me for the kind of riding I do these days. Actually two, an Atlantis I bought new and a Rambouillet I got used, but the setups are pretty similar so I'll just do the Atlantis: I'm 6'4", 240, astonishingly 60 years old:

64 cm frame (up from the 62 bike shops have been putting me on forever)
Sugino XD triple, 46-36-26, 11-28 cassette, barcon shifters (I had them around, and I like using them). Give me a break--I live in the Sierra.
B-17 saddle
50cm handlebars, no-name, got 'em from Nashbar. Best thing on the bike, except for the saddle.
XT derailleurs and rear hub, 105 front hub, 36-spoke wheels (Bontrager Fairlane front, Rhyno Lite rear after the spokes pulled out of the original Bontrager).
Panaracer Pasela TG tires, usually 35mm but sometimes 32 (. I have Ruffy Tuffys on the Rambouillet, and I don't like them as well).
I've had the bike in essentially this configuration for more than three years, and I honestly can't think of anything I'd change on it.


----------



## SUChemE

*Weighing In*

Status:
21
240# down from 250# b/c I've been road riding for three weeks now (usually mtn)
Goal: 210-215# by summer's end
6'2"
30-50 miles/wk
Raleigh Capri lugged 410 frame
Sugino GT Double
Christophe Cages
SR Suntour downtube shifters and der.
steel rims w/ Nashbar tires
Dia-Compe side pulls and levers
SDG Comp Saddle
-She's not all fancy-shmantzy, but she consistently keeps me at the front of the group


----------



## fast14riot

*Not many Orbea's*

The only Clyde I noticed riding an Orbea said he was only 6'2" 175 

My stats:
5'11" 195-200 (depends on the time of day)
30-100 miles/weeks (depends on sailing season)
56cm Orbea '04 Mitis 3 Triple
Campy Centuar gruppo
Campy Centuar 175mm Triple crank
Campy Vento wheels, these things could carry a buick, but do weigh 2000g
Michelin Pro Race rubber
ITM bars 44cm (though, too small. They measure outside-outside on their bars)
Performance Forte road stem 10cm +8
Zeus AC fork
Time Impact S pedals

Frame is pretty stiff but if I really hammer it and forget about my pedaling technique I can really make some noise with it.

This is my first road bike and am contemplating building a fixed/SS for fun but I mostly ride for cross training and it is much more fun than going to the gym.

Love this bike by the way!


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Well, not that I am proud of it, but I am 5'11" down to 310# from 350#  

I had a back injury that kept me off the bike for a couple of years, and a job that I was around bikes all day, but never had much time to ride. Now I am able to ride more regularly and it is turning the other way.

My ride is a 2001 Lemond Zurich (853 Pros Steel) with full Ultegra. The wheels are hand built 36 spoke Mavic MA3s. THey hold up well, Hand built wheels are the key. I would suggest that anyone in the 200 plus catagory learn to properly true and tension their wheels.

I also ride an old Centurian that I converted to a Single Speed / Fixie for commuting. I had traded in my old Raleigh Road Bike towards a Mountain Bike. I missed riding the road and a couple of months later found the Centurian in a thrift shop for $30. I soon found myself riding mostly on the road again. So I upgraded to a better road bike.


----------



## dagger

*Your not a Clyde if you're under 200*

6ft even
211lbs
Lemond Alpe DHuez
Last 12 months 3600 miles
My mileage is sucking this summer.


----------



## vitin

a 5,7 weigted 210 ponds my setup specialized 52 cm allez base model frameset w full carbon fork w shimano ultegra 9/10 mix drivetrain


----------



## coldplay

*Let's hear if for all the Big Boys out there!!*

Started Mtbing about 3 years ago, road riding 2 now. Used to lift weights a good bit, but now find myself "addicted" to the bike!

Stats:
Closing in on 35yrs
6'2"
205-208lbs Now! (it can get a little uglier in ther off season)
Ride anywhere from 60-100+ miles per week

Current Ride:
Ride is a Trek 1000
Mainly stock except the wheels.... upgraded to Bontrager RaceLite's with Vredestein Fortezza SE rubber
Shimano SPD SL pedals
Great bike for a beginner and I'll continue to have fun on it, but now that I'm an addict I'm always looking for the next ride...

Next (hopefully) ride:
Cannondale Six13 or Trek Madone
I'm leaning very heavily towards the Six13

Still love the contact sports... Football or Hockey anyone???


----------



## markhr

30 years old

1.81m

95kg

cycling less than I should (early Powercrank user)

Custom Condor (yeah, baby!) cyclocross bike - Igor say you build strong bike strong bike you build

http://gallery.roadbikereview.com/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=246067


----------



## Jorge

*Svelte*

Well, no.

6'2" -- 225 lbs
Married with 5 kids (seemed like a good idea at the time)
Lawyer (easy on the jokes, please)
Average 2,500 -- 3,000 miles per annum

Road Bike

IF Crown Jewel Ti w/ Reynolds Ouzo Pro fork
All Campy Record, except crank, which is FSA K-Force carbon with Mega Exo BB
Chris King headset
Selcof Post (Try one -- they are awesome)
Fizik Arione saddle
FSA OS-115 Stem
FSA K-Wing Bars (44 cm, of course)
Rolf Prima Vigor Wheels
Hutchinson Fusion Comp tires
Look Keo pedals
Tacx bottle cages
Mavic Wintech computer (interesting concept)

Picked this bike up used on RBR Classifieds. Had barely 250 miles on it. Unbelievably clean, and the geometry was spot on. Couldn't resist, and glad I didn't. Unbelievably smooth ride, and stunningly comfortable. HT measures 209 mm, so it's got me upright, which my ruptured discs greatly appreciate. Never felt better on a bike in my life.

MTB

Specialized Epic Marathon
All stock

Nice bike, but it doesn't see much action, as I much prefer the road to trails. Thinking of selling it and getting another road bike. Which roadie am I thinking of? Glad you asked.

Actually, I'm all over the board here. Never have had a carbon frame, so I'm leaning in that direction. I love the Specialized S-Works Roubaix, but a Parlee looks mighty tempting.

Also thinking of aluminum/magnesium -- like a Colnago Dream or Pinarello Dogma.

The kids don't really need to go to college, do they?


----------



## cobra mullet

Age: 22, college student
weight fluxes from 227 to 238lbs. 
Weight 2 years ago in Sept. was 270 lbs. 
Weight 1 year ago in Sept was 230 lbs 

ride a '04 specalized allez sport

Ride time varies due to working full time this summer. 30-100 mi / wk. This past Sunday, I climbed Mary's Peak 3 times in 7.5 hours. Pretty good for a novice. Leaving for Corvallis, OR to Berkeley, CA on Monday.


----------



## OnTheRivet

G-dub said:


> We kick ass guys! Anyone who weighs a buck fifty can ride a century, but we endure more than twice as much in a ride than those flyweights do . Keep on pedaling.


I weigh 150 (5'11") because I wanted to weigh 150. About 5 years ago when I decided to start racing I weighed 190 and was lifting regularly. I knew I wanted to be lighter so I lost weight. If you think weighing more is a disadvantage lose weight.


----------



## markhr

I thought skinny a** tottenham supporters were banned from this forum?


----------



## OnTheRivet

markhr said:


> I thought skinny a** tottenham supporters were banned from this forum?


Tottenham, Tottenham? That avatar my friend is none other than Wayne Rooney of Manchester United, the soon to be greatest footballer in the world. Although the Spurs side look good this year with Jermaine Defoe. I can take the skinny insult but I'll be damned if I'm gonna be confused as a Tottenham supporter.


----------



## markhr

lol


----------



## croswell1

*Clydesdale and Proud???*

Not quite,.....for me anyway!

Stats: 49 years old, married 28 years, with 2 kids.
5' 10", 260 lbs. Gained 25 lbs since this time last year. (yeah it sucks)
Commute every day to work for the last two years, rain or shine. Was riding about 2500 miles a year until last hurricane season, then my bike riding took a nose dive. (hence my 25 lb weight gain). would like to get down to 200, or less. Thats my goal. I usually ride 50-100 miles a week, with 25-50 mile trips on the wk/end. I love to ride, but I dont race, and I'm not fast. Just like to cruise around at 13-17 mph, getting a good workout.

my commuter: '85 Fuji "Palisade" road bike.
6 speed w/ Shimano 'Exage' group
'Conti' Sport 1000 tires
'Araya wheels (27 in.)
'Selle Royal' saddle

my Sunday/ Go to meetin' bike:

'91 Tommasini "Comp.' (Competizione)
Columbus "SL" lugged steel frame w/ chrome stays
Columbus chromed, engraved fork
8 speed 'Shimano "600" group (early STI)
Ambrosio 'Campione Del Mundo' drop bars
3 TTT stem
Mavic 'Open 4 CD' 700c wheels
Brooks "Team Professional" saddle
Vetta "RT 77" bike computer

Ride safe you guys


----------



## Max-Q

35 year old male
mileage unknown est. 150+/week
225 lbs 6' 4"

2005 Scott CR-1 Team
Campy Centaur
Stella Azzurra Vice Versa stem
Selle Italia SLR
Zipp 404 w/ Tiso Ti cassette

2004 Colnago C-50
Campy Record
Zero Gravity brakes
Stella Azzurra Vice Versa Magnessium stem
FSA K-Force carbon bars
Phil Wood Mag/Ti BB
Mavic Ksyrium SL

I will be adding CarbonSports Lightweight wheels to the Scott when they arrive in a few months.  After that I plan on adding an AX-Lightness seatpost, Record components, FSA K-Force carbon bars and Zero Gravity brakes when I have the money. I would estimate that the Scott will weigh in under 15 lbs when I'm done with it.


----------



## OnTheRivet

Max-Q said:


> 35 year old male
> mileage unknown est. 150+/week
> 225 lbs 6' 4"
> 
> 2005 Scott CR-1 Team
> Campy Centaur
> Stella Azzurra Vice Versa stem
> Selle Italia SLR
> Zipp 404 w/ Tiso Ti cassette
> 
> 2004 Colnago C-50
> Campy Record
> Zero Gravity brakes
> Stella Azzurra Vice Versa Magnessium stem
> FSA K-Force carbon bars
> Phil Wood Mag/Ti BB
> Mavic Ksyrium SL
> 
> I will be adding CarbonSports Lightweight wheels to the Scott when they arrive in a few months.  After that I plan on adding an AX-Lightness seatpost, Record components, FSA K-Force carbon bars and Zero Gravity brakes when I have the money. I would estimate that the Scott will weigh in under 15 lbs when I'm done with it.



Wow, you are really asking for trouble with that build at your size. Also that seatpost has an 85kg(187lb) weight limit. If I was you I would be afraid to ride that thing out of the garage.


----------



## Max-Q

When you order the post from AX-Lightness you specify your weight and they build it to suit. 

I have never had any problems with any of my equipment. The Scott and the Colnago are rock solid and there is no flex at all. The Zipp 404s have been excellent problem free wheels since 2003 and I ride them daily for training. The Lighweights are 20f/20r and are rated for riders up to 245 lbs. I normally weigh about 206-210 when I'm racing. Unfortunately I had to take this year off due to an illness. I have still been riding, just not racing so the incentive to watch my diet isn't there.


----------



## antifraud

> I rode too-small bikes and stupid-lite (I now realize) stuff for a long time, but with the help of Rivendell, I've got a perfect setup for me for the kind of riding I do these days. Actually two, an Atlantis I bought new and a Rambouillet I got used, but the setups are pretty similar so I'll just do the Atlantis: I'm 6'4", 240, astonishingly 60 years old:
> 
> 64 cm frame (up from the 62 bike shops have been putting me on forever)


I would be surprised if you didn't know this, but a 64cm Atlantis or Rambouillet is measured center to top, which is equivalent to 62.5cm center to center, although you have the top tube slope also helping to get the handlebars up. I'm surprised you are on a 64cm frame. I'm 6' 3.5" with a 92cm pbh, and I need the longer top tube found on the bigger frame sizes, and I can comfortably straddle a 68cm Rambouillet in my bare feet at the midpoint of the top tube. With cycling shoes on, it would be almost spacious. Rivendell lists the standover height of a 68cm Rambouillet with 700x27 tires as 92.4.

On a 64cm frame, I would think you would have to use a really long stem with lots of rise.


----------



## CFBlue

*One More*

42 today
5-10
202lbs
2005 Trek Pilot 2.1
Ultegra brake/shift
Bontrager Race Lite Stem
Token Mono Q Bars
FSA compact FD
FSA Energy Compact
DA RD
DA chain
Ultegra 11-27 
WHEESET
old= Bontrager Select wheels (3k mi never trued)
New set= Korso wheelset
Conti GP 4000

Just started back riding on serious bases in May after spending 3 months in hospital with 
Bacterial Meninigitis. up until this time was a National leveel bodybuilder that cycled with clients and when dieting, mostly seasonal. Since hospitalization couldn't do much weight bearing activity, so wife purchase bike for rehab purposes and to spend time w/ her. Man I'm hooked we have put in some serious miles. Thanks to cycling I have gotten a little part of my life back. 
For all who think things are shity let me just tell how wonderful life is. You can't appreciate theses things we sometimes take for granted until something like this happens. Keep things in perspective and enjoy what we have and not stress the things we have no control of


----------



## fbagatelleblack

cycle_doc said:


> 42 today


As in it's your 42nd birthday? Me too! Small world... Happy birthday!

- FBB


----------



## jeffj

*Claydesdale? And then some...*

47 y.o.
6' 5" @ 280lbs

Road Bike:
Frame: 2004 Cannondale R500 CAAD 4
Wheelset: Korso
Tires: Specialized 25c All Conditions Pro
Crankset: Truvativ
Pedals: Shimano 6600
Brakeset: Ultegra 6600
Shifters: Tiagra
Derailleurs: Tiagra
Handlebars: Ritchey
Cassette: SRAM
Aerobar: Profile Airstryke
Saddle: Specialized Avatar
Seatpost: Thomson Masterpiece


MTB:
Frame: 1999 Cannondale SV 900
Wheelset: Rear: Mavic 223 w/Shimano Hub - Front: Mavic 317 w/F.U.N.N. Big Bertha hub (handbuilt by... me)
Pedals: Ritchey V3 Comp
Brakeset: Avid BB7 with 205mm rotors
Shifters: Sachs Quarz 9 speed
Derailleurs: Shimano XT
Rear Shock: Manitou Swinger 4-Way Air
Fork: Manitou Minute 1:00
Crankset: Race Face (32/20 w/rockring)
Bars: Easton EA50
Stem: Easton EA50
Levers: Avid
Tires: Tioga Blue Dragon
Seatpost: EA50
Saddle: WTB Rocket

Regards,
Jeff


----------



## UNF_Chaz

hmmm lets see here. 

18 years old. 
6'1" ... 180 lbs (will get down to 170 by end of summer)
Riding 100-120 miles a week

Road Bike: 
Felt F60
FSA Wheelset


----------



## Durandal

I got you all beat.

17 Y/O
365 pounds or around that.
five foot ten and a half.

Road bike is a unknown year Miyata One Ten with Weinnmann single wall alloy rims, older 105 front hub and cheaper formula rear free wheel hub. Groupo is friction, judging by the finish, probably around Sora level. Seat is a Brooks B-17 Campion Special. 27" x 7/8 Avocet Track tire up front and Bontrager 27 x 1 1/8 kevlar belted tire in the rear. I use a cheapo Cafe Press messenger bag with this bike. I've been using this bike as my main commuter for a while now.

Touring Bike is a 2002 Novara Randonee, Brooks B-17 Champion Special saddle, Ritchey Branded Nitto Crystal Fellow Seat Post. Sora Shifters (Which I actually like better than my dads Tiagra shifters.) with the Hubs, Mechs, and cranks being Tiagra. I like the cranks because they are the last Gen made with square Taper BB in mind. Hubs are Tiagra like I said, and the rims are Mavic T215 single Eyelet. Tires are folding Kevlar bead Panaracer Pasela. Rear rack came off my Dads 2002 Fuji Touring when he upgraded to a Tubus. Panniers and H-bar bag are Ortlieb, and the Trunk bag is Topeak I think.

Next one I want is a Kogswell Model P.


----------



## secularist

6'5"
227lbs...just started riding again.
36 yrs old

my old racing weight was 194-198lbs. it'll take me a few months, but I'm getting back into that kind of condition from a couple years ago. I burned out and just stopped riding...the fun was gone. 10lbs a year gained and so much fitness lost. :-( Years to accomplish the condition I was in...threw it all away.

second ride back today. struggled thru 75 minutes on the bike. wow. can't get out of the 39T. baby steps...

cheers.


----------



## brewster

I think I've graduated out of the clydesdale category, but still feel a connection to you guys. 

- 32 years old
- 5' 7", 174lbs, (down from 224lbs last april, I've held within 4 lbs of my summer low through the winter. Would like to get to 165 lbs by this summer)
-15 years ago I raced as a Cat 3, at about 150 lbs.
- married with 2 ninos
- 250-300 mi/normal week in season, about 3500k last year

Main bike:
2004 De Rosa Merak, Deda alu. main tri, CF front/rear
Full Campagnolo Chorus,10sp
Mavic Cosmic Equipe wheelset
Selle Italia Novus Ferrari saddle
TTT 4GXL bar/stem
Look Keo
Michelin Pro Race tires

Second bike:
1991 Tommasini Diamante, Columbus MS steel, chrome rear tri, fork
Full Dura Ace 7402, 8sp/STI
Mavic CXP33, 3X, 32h wheelset
San Marco Regal saddle
Michelin Super Comp tires


----------



## Sledgehammer03

33, 5'10" *265 lb* 

Just bought a Cannondale Cyclocross Disc for the 13 mile commute to work. Wife has given permission to ride up to 3 days per week. Not a bad ride, except it is uphill all the way home. I guess that is better than all the way in.

Oh, and by the way way if you ain't 2 hundy, you ain't no Fundy


----------



## wsexson

36, 6'4", 245lbs
Motobecane Le Champion
LL Bean Evolution
main ride soon to be Surly Long Haul Trucker


----------



## BelaySlave

33 y.o.
5-8
200 lbs

Road:
Scott S5 

Mtn:
Yeti 575
Converted Novara Pondo singlespeed


----------



## bignose

28 yrs old. 210, 5'8""

Stock 2006 Trek 5000 [CF bike]


----------



## dirtysprocket

*I Like your rig!!*



Bocephus Jones said:


> 38 yrs old
> 6'2"
> 200 lbs
> Colnago MXL
> Campy Chorus/Record Mix
> ITM "Big One" Stem
> American Classic Seatpost
> ITM Pro 260 bar
> CXP33 wheels, 36 rear, 32 front 3x w/ brass
> Conti GP3000 tires
> SLR Saddle


Maybe because it looks alot like mine!

6'1"
195
Colnago MXL w/ Precisa fork
Campy Record/Chorus mix
Open Pro/Chorus wheels
Deda Newton bar/ Quattro stem
Richey Pro post
Selle Italia Max Flite Gel Flow seat (love that seat for those with wide sit bones)


----------



## Wookiebiker

6 feet tall and currently 265 pounds.

The lightest I've been since the 8th grade is 211 pounds and that was when I was racing mountain bikes. I good light weight for me is in the 220's.

I've rode for approximately 12 years on one level or another. Sometimes very serious, sometimes not at all. I'm working my way back down to the 230's which I'll be happy with weight wise.

Currently riding:

Several year old Scattante Zonal
10 year old Shimano 105 components
32 spoke rims on Mavic rims

On order:

Curtlo frame
Ultegra components
Possibly Avid disc brakes
Wheel set is yet to be determined


----------



## atpjunkie

*hmmmm*

6' 4.5" somewhere between 220-240 (hopefully below 220 soon)
Road - Merckx team Alu circa 99. Campy Record 9, (Chorus BB), record hubs 32 3xR 2xF Mavic O/P's, Ksyrium SCCs SL for climbing days. Stella Azzura Bar and Stem Syncros Seat Post Mavic Calipers, Selle Italia ProLink Saddle,Time RXS Carbon/Steel Pedals

Road -2 - Carl Strong Steel - build in progress Campy 9,TBD, Time Impact Pedals

Vintage Road - Merckx Corsa - Super record with Nuovo Record pedals and seatpost
Regal Saddle, Cinelli Bar and Stem, Silca Pump-CampyHead, Mavic GL330 Tub hoops

Track - Joe Starck Steel Custom D/A Track Crank, Sugino Post, Campy FiveStar Hubs to Campy Pista Tub hoops 32 3X, Miche Pista Hubs to Saavadra Crono Tubs, 3T Stem and Bar, Speedplay Track Pedals

Cross 1 - Ridley Cross circa Y2K, Zornyc CF Fork 1" Alu Steerer, mishmash of MTB and road Shimano 8 speed parts,Spooky brakes, Mavic Classic SCC Tubs with Challenge Grifos 32/34, Ultegra Hubs Mavic GL3 (MA4?) tubs with Tufo T-34's, Ultegra Hubs with Velocity Aerohead (F) Mavic CXP33 Clinchers (various tires). Forgie Stem, Sycros 46 c-c road bar, Time Pedals, AC Forged Crank (46/36) various 8 speed cassettes (11-28 or 11-30) Selle Italia Prolink saddle, Kalloy /Ridley Seatpost, Spooky Top Mounts
Time ATACs

Cross 2 - 03 Bianchi Cross Concept.Ultegra 9, Empella Frogglegg Brakes,Salsa top mounts,Thompson Post, FSA Energy Compact(50/34) Ult cassette (12-27) Selle Italia Oktavia Saddle in Celeste, Newton Oversized Bar and Stem (44 c-c, 31.8 with 120 stem)
Mavic Classic SCC Tubs with Tufo prestige 32's, Ultegra Hubs with Rigida SHC 3000 Tubs with Tufo T-34's,Mavic K's (various tires, road use only), Time Pedals ATAC

MTB - ellsworth truth, Shimano XTR/XT 8 speed with Avid Mech Discs, King Hubs,Syncros Big Box rimes, Syncros Stem and Bar (flat) Thompson Post, White Bros Crank,Time Pedals ATAC


----------



## zvillehaze

*My rides*

43 years old
6'7 1/2"
235 lbs. (shooting for under 230 by race season!)

Ride 1:
CAAD 4
Dura Ace 9 speed
Mavic Cosmic tubulars

Ride 2:
CAAD 3
TT setup with DA cranks, derailleurs and bar end shifters

Ride 3:
Older Nishiki converted to fixed gear

Ride 4:
Specialized Rock Hopper Comp for when I feel like getting muddy.


----------



## slowdave

Im 28, 5'8", 
230ish pounds
Giant tcr medium
campag centaur full group
egg beater pedals
mavic ksryrim equipe wheels
flight ti seat

Ellsworth truth
sram xo shifters and mech
xt cranks
stans olympic rims hugi 240's
easton bars

polar 720 hrm


----------



## CulBaire

Bit late in the piece, and not as big as some. 

22 years old
5'11" 185lbs 

I was 213lbs mid / late last year, but after hard work, I'm getting there slowly. My goal is 180lbs or even 175lbs if I can  Doubt I'll get to 175lbs though as I am pretty well built... 
-Cul
*looks like a hockey player*


----------



## Einstruzende

Einstruzende said:


> I'm 5'11, 245#. 31 years old. I have the worst diet of anyone I know.
> 
> I ride a Cannondale Caad7 with Mavic Ksyriums and full Ultegra 9. I've been riding for almost 1 year (June 1 will be a year). I still managed 4k miles in 2004, and I have around 2000 miles this year. The Ksyriums are still true...
> 
> Last September or so I got down to 218 from a tad over 250. I held steady for a couple of months. In December I started gaining some back, and by April almost all the weight was back
> 
> That's what I get for not changing my diet, and not riding very much in the cold of Jan/Feb/March.
> 
> I'm about on track though, I've already done 5 centuries this year, including 126 miles on my birthday (April 9).


Funny that this thread arose from the dead, again. And almost a year after I posted the above.

Guess what...the same thing happened. Lost weight over the summer, and when October came around I had some things come up and couldn't ride for a couple of weeks. By then we had some early snow, so I stayed off the bike. It's now been just about 5 months since i've sat on a bike, and I'm right back in the 250s.

Reason is that I still have a poor diet. Gotta keep trying until I start doing. Myself and a friend (who hasn't been on a bike since this time last year) are going to drive down to Florida for about 3 days and just ride in the warmth with flat roads. Hope that sparks something in me.

My main ride has changed too. Back in early June I bought:
Colnago Master Light (Colnago straight blade steel chromed fork)
Full Record 10
'05 Ksyrium SSC SL
Brooks B17 Champ. Special
Nitto stem and bars.


----------



## Fanaticbiking

These posts make me feel better.

30
5'11"
235 down from 252 Jan 1st, 2006

BMC SLT 01
Full Dura Ace 10
Ksyriums SSC SL
ITM Carbon bar
Zepp stem
EC70 Zero seat post
CX-6 pedals
SLR Gel Flow Saddle

Stiff as a mother...well...you get the point1

My goal is to hit 200, then we will see what we will see!


----------



## buzban

Fanaticbiking said:


> My goal is to hit 200, then we will see what we will see!



My wife and I both dropped a fair amount of weight, but then started going up in numbers again as we gained some muscle. We're in the best shape we've ever been in, even though we're both bigger and heavier than we were in our prime a couple years ago. I hope folks don't fixate too much on numbers.

Good work though...clearly you're getting a lot out of your bike!


----------



## CFBlue

JohnHenry said:


> Wait a tick!! If you are a big guy, then I AM!!! That can't be!! I've never been a big guy in my life:
> 6'2"
> 175-180 lbs



Neither one of you is a big guy. Clydes are over 200. I'm a big clyde.


----------



## stalter

*Clydesdale Felt*

27
5'10"
210lbs
Felt F80, 2004, silver
Mix of Ultegra and 105
Thompson seat post with Specialized BG avatar seat
Mavic open pro laced to Ultegra hubs
Conti Gatorskin tires (supple, but you can't run high pressure so they will be replaced soon)








So far this bike has held up well under my abuse of 75-120 miles a week. The weather on Okinawa is pretty unpredictable so getting a ride in when you have time is hit and miss. Plus I think that miles here in Oki should count as double because there is not a flat piece of land on this island! 

Later,
Dustin


----------



## Sindic

Wow, awesome to see a topic like this!

I'm new to cycling (and this site, thanks to a member I don't know the name of yet -- Larry!) and can list my vitals as follows:

Age: 27
Height: 6'2"
Weight: 255

Giant OC3
Sora group, all stock

A good friend got me into cycling late last summer and I did a measly 300 miles. I'm shooting for 1500 this season and have about 200 so far. Unlike some of you, even though I'm big, I'm still very slow and apparently (judging from some of the bike pics) have my bike set way too upright.

Look forward to contributing here!


----------



## rtkenney

25 years
6'5" 230lbs and dropping
75 - 150km a week depending on weather and work.

'05 Specialized Allez Elite Double 
60cm Columbus SLX Double Butted
Spec. Carbon Fork, Stem, Handlebars and Seatpost with Zertz
Full 105 except Ultegra rear end.
FSA Gossamer Crankset.
Alex ALX-295 Wheels
Spec. Mondo Comp Tires
Body Geometry Avatar hollow Cro-Mo seat
Computer, etc.

Stock Photo below, my own photo to come soon.


----------



## DrPartagas

*Big Dawg et al : Help Me Configure a Bike*

I am 320 lb. 5'10"

I'm probably in same category as you were. I need a top quality bike that will support my frame that I can use for road and bike path riding. No mountainous trails or crap surfaces.

What should I look at? Trek, Cannondale?? What other models would best fit my profile? 10-20 mile initial rides, then increasing.

Do I need 36" spokes?
thicker tires?
mountain bike rims?
Brand names and models to consider?

If you had to do it all over again, knowing what you know now, what bike and configuration would you choose?

Please advise so I do not waste money.
Thanks-Pete


----------



## Nardog

45 years old
210 lbs
50-90 miles/wk with new road bike listed below (Just finished building it)

2004 KG 461
57cm Frame with HSC4 fork
Shimano Ultegra Group with 53/39 x 12-25 Cassette
32 Spoke Ultegra/Open Pro Wheels
San Marco Concour Light Saddle
Ritchey Comp Road Streem Bar
Ritchey New Pro Seat Post with 25mm offset
Ritchey 10cm New Pro Road Stem
Michelin Krylon carbon Tires
Ultegra SPD SL Pedals

Used to ride a 1994 Giant Yukon Mountain bike 40 miles/wk before I built my new road bike.


----------



## walleyeangler

Hi

I'm about 235 down from well over 100 pounds more. Switched recently from a Trek 7200 hybrid that could handle me when I was large to a Giant TCRc1. Stock, ultegra...elites (no spokes problems at all). Haven't switched out the seat...seems fine and I want to try it a while longer before I do anything like that. I've got 400 miles, mostly this month. 

Bikes are great exercise. I love them.


----------



## OverTheHill

*I'm a big guy, too!*

5'10"
245lbs
1) 1997 Colnago..steel is real!
Ultegra 9 
Flite saddle
Ritchey bars 
Look A5.1 pedals
Mavic CXP33's laced w/ 32 spokes to White Industries hubs
2) My 'new' bike: 2004 Kestrel Talon..carbon is....real.
Ultegra 9
Selle Italia saddle, unsure of model.
ITM bars and stem
Look PP206 pedals
Velomax Circuits

Love both bikes, love to ride. Wish I could ride more often. I work M-F at a physically demanding job, usually 0600-1800.That plus commitments on the home front means my rides are commuting to-from work. Takes me just over an hour to get there, need to arrive 20 mns before clock-in to clean-up and change. That means I gotta leave around 0430-0440...got to wake up around 0330.....ouch! Then ride home and arrive back at home around 1930pm. I know, TMI! Sorry for the length of my post.
Just that sometimes I'm not motivated enough to wake up that early.


----------



## Mr. Versatile

I thought I posted here before, but I guess not.

age: 63
weight 195-210"
height 6'3"
married - 2 kids - 5 grandkids

rides: 
60 cm steel DeRosa Nuovo Classico, all Chorus 8 spd. with Record Brakes, all CF fork. 32 spoke Mavic Open Pro/Chorus hubs. 53x39 front - 12x21 rear

63 cm steel Panasonic Sport 1000, (my commuter), Heinz 57 components, 6spd. freewheel, 36 spoke Araya rims / Shimano hubs (27X1.25) 52x42 front - 13x28 rear.

Former racer, now recreational rider. I ride about 100 - 200 mi / week depending on the season, or about 6000 mi / year. I like to ride fast, but no more racing, thank you. I've had more than enough pain.


----------



## briguy32161

G-dub said:


> I'd like to find out what all the other Clydesdale's are riding out there.....do you love your stuff or would you like something else.......
> 
> 45 years old
> 6' 2"
> 210 lbs.
> 30-100 miles a week (more when the days get longer)
> Look KG461
> Shimano '04 Dura Ace 10 speed groupo
> Mavic Ksyrium SSC SL2's wheelset
> Conti Attack / Force tires
> Easton EC 70 post
> Fisik Arione saddle
> Ritchey WCS stem
> FSA K-Wing bars
> Topeak Panoram Computer
> I love this set up!
> 
> G-dub


Wow!! It's nice to see so many of us. 
I am:

45 yrs old
6' 1"
207lbs
30-100 miles/week (incl. my rather short commute)
2004 57cm LeMond Tourmalet...Brushed Aluminum and Green
Shimano 105 front/Shimano Ultegra rear
Bontrager Select wheels and tires
No name carbon seatpost
Bontrager CRZ+ saddle (this SUCKS OUT LOUD!!!)
Bontrager Select 100mm stem
Bontrager Race 46cm Handlebars
Trek Incite 9i cyclocomputer
Vuelta Typhoon SPD pedals

I am loving this set up...no buyer's remorse at all!


----------



## colnrly

*Ok*

41 years old
280 pounds, down from 300+
Ride 30-100 miles/week. Less lately bc of rain
2004 Colnago Classic
Veloce drivetrain
Salsa 46cm Pro Road handlebar-measured outside to outside
Colnago ITM stem
TruVativ compact cranks/bb
Ambrosio wheels-new ones on the way are Velocity Deep V/36 spoke 3X front and rear
Continental Ultra Gatorskin 25mm tires
I probably shouldn't ride a racing bike like the one I have, I am over the weight limit or so I have been told but I haven't had any problems.

Saving my pennies for a Big Leg Emma to pick up in Italy next year.


----------



## walleyeangler

Hi

This clysdale just broke 900 miles for the year which isn't bad considering I had 500 at the start of this month. I love my Giant TCRc1. Still no problems after riding it hard. I'm loving it.


----------



## yobiker111

Hi guys. I am 44 about 285 lbs but in good shape. Or as good as I can be at 285.

1. I have a 2005 Litespeed Tuscany. Only additions were Cxp 33's on King hubs and a VDO computer with climb indications ( percentage of grade and feet).

2. I spend lots of time on a Merlin Fat Ti mtn bike. How cool is that? Nice bike with Mavic Crossmax Xl wheels.

3. I have a Jake The Snake Cross bike. I got it at the end of last years season and hope to race at least a few races next year. Wonderful bike as I ride it almost as much as the Litespeed.

4. Other's include a 2000 Fisher Suger 2, a 1995 Bridgestone MB5 and a Centurion Iornman Master that I did my first Biathlon on in 1988.

I am tough on running shoes but not really that bad on the bikes. I would like to be at about 250. Anything less and I feel bad. 

I must maintain a level of fitness in order to maintain my medical certificate ( part of the job ..... medical exams every six months and EKG's once per year) so I make myself ride. I consider it a blessing that I must ride. I can also justify spending money on bikes because I have to. Even though I have to make time for rides these days I do it not just because I love biking but also because I have to. 

Anyone ever feel guilty for taking time away from the family to go ride? I used to before I considered that the time spent riding will give me a better quality of life and hopefully more time with the family. What more can you ask for?

I guess a Look? Why, any special reason so popular?


----------



## CFBlue

DrPartagas said:


> I am 320 lb. 5'10"
> 
> I'm probably in same category as you were. I need a top quality bike that will support my frame that I can use for road and bike path riding. No mountainous trails or crap surfaces.
> 
> What should I look at? Trek, Cannondale?? What other models would best fit my profile? 10-20 mile initial rides, then increasing.
> 
> Do I need 36" spokes?
> thicker tires?
> mountain bike rims?
> Brand names and models to consider?
> 
> If you had to do it all over again, knowing what you know now, what bike and configuration would you choose?
> 
> Please advise so I do not waste money.
> Thanks-Pete


I think you can get any frame you want, as long as it isn't stupid light. I would go with 36 spokes in the rear, 14 gage, and perhaps 32 in the front. I would ride at least 25mm tires, but 28 or 32 would be better. Velocity deep V rims should work for you. If I had it to do over again I would work with a good bike shop, get the above mentioned wheels, and equip the bike with Shimano 105 components. The saddle will require some trial and error, but everyone is different in that department.


----------



## cka1971

OK. Here' goes. I'm 6'0" even and 234.5 pounds (we have a doctor's sliding scale - very accurate). I'm down from 250 even about 10 weeks ago with a goal of 210 by Dec 31. I'm well on my way. 

I've mostly been running (2 miles/ 3-4 days per week), but just bought my first bike yesterday. I have one ACL reconstruction and running is hell on it. 

2004 Felt F70 - 56cm
Totally stock - "A complete Shimano 105 27-speed shifting system highlights the F70, which is built using our 7005 double-butted aluminum frame and carbon fiber fork. Other highlights include an FSA Gossamer alloy triple crankset, premium Formula XR-3 wheelset, and Selle Italia saddle."

I'm doing this mostly for fitness and to have an activity my wife and I can enjoy during the nice weather. 

At what weight do i cease being a "clydesdale"?


----------



## bignose

i think the limit is somewhere around 200lbs depending upon your height, i just dipped below 200 this weekend for the first time in over 5 years and i couldn't be happier.


----------



## cka1971

yobiker111 said:


> Anyone ever feel guilty for taking time away from the family to go ride? I used to before I considered that the time spent riding will give me a better quality of life and hopefully more time with the family. What more can you ask for?


Why not get the family involved? I am starting this because my wife is into it now and wants me to join her. 

If they do not join you, I wouldn't feel guilty. I think everyone needs their time alone to recharge and unwind.


----------



## HBPUNK

33yrs
6'1 215lbs
06 Cannondale Dura Ace/FSA, Ritchey Protocol Wheels

Just started riding again after a 12+yr layoff, up to 100mile weeks. Lost 17lbs in the past 8wks Goal is 10 more lbs

I'm eating clean and drinking beer 1X every 2wks, previously slugging maybe 4x wk.


----------



## JFR

Big Bad John said:


> Neither one of you is a big guy. Clydes are over 200. I'm a big clyde.


I'm 207 now. Hope you're both happy


----------



## colnrly

200 is the minimum. At 300 you can be a Percheron.


----------



## 2faced

*It's okay for fat kids to call other fat kids fat!*

Nice to see there are plenty of other "big guys" serious about this shite!

Me: Age: 43
Ht: 6' 2"
Wt: 256 (down from 280+ but up from 243, moving the right direction again) 
Wt goal: 225
Approx 100-130 mi/week


Bike 1: Litespeed Tuscany, 2004 Dura-ace 10, Zero Gravity brakes, Dura-ace wheels, Fortrezza Tri comp tires, Easton EC70 post, stem (old version), Easton EC90 Bars (old version), Sella SLR (remarkably comfortable under my fat a$$), Vetta V100 HR computer

Bike 2: BMC SLT-01 Team Machine, Dura-ace 10 spd, FSA K Force Mega exo cranks, Zero Gravity brakes (love em'), Mavic Ksyrium ES wheels, Continental GP 4000 tires, Easton EC70 post, stem (new style) and Easton EC90 Equipe bars, Sella SLR Gel-Flow saddle (extremely comfy as well). Same computer

MTB: KHS XC904R, XTR derailleurs, XT shifters, FSA K force cranks, Avid Juicy 7 brakes, SID World Cup fork, EC70 post, EA70 stem, monkey lite bars, FSA XC 300 wheels, WTB Epic wolf tires.

Commuter: Stock 1996 KHS Montana Comp, Deore LX components, Slicks.

With gas over $3.00 a gallon I'll be putting in many more miles riding to work these upcoming months. It's a 26mi ride each way so I figure Ill be riding in at least 3 days a week and continue with my regular training. I should be logging close to 300 mi/week through the summer. If nothing else it'll hasten the weight loss.


----------



## Geet

34 years old
265 lbs 6' tall

2003 Cannondale XR1000 (Cyclocross Disc)
Dura Ace Shifters and Rear Derailleur
105 Front Derailleur
9 spd 12-27 
Truvativ 48-39
Avid Road Disc Brakes
Mavic CP33s with Cannondale Omega Disc hubs
700c x 25 Conti Gatorskins
Brooks B17 Champion Special
Shimano SPDs


----------



## nmbevo

I'm 6'2" currently 250, 40 y/o. My current ride is:

2005 Trek Pilot 5.2 full C/F
Ultegra 10sp gruppo
CXP-33 wheels laced 32 f & 36 r with Ultegra hubs
Terry Fly saddle
Conti Gatorskin tires

I absolutely love the bike. Went through 2-3 saddles before finally settling on the Terry. Hated the stock Bontrager. Tried a Fizik Arionne but it just didn't feel right to me. The Terry Fly is much more comfortable to me.

Currently riding 100 + miles per week.


----------



## rufus

45 yo
5'10"
as of this morning 228, down from 242 in march. body fat % is now under 30. 

sadly enough, i played football and graduated high school at 155 pounds. 

want to be under 220 by May 20, when the Crank the Kanc hillclimb takes place, for which i've sworn off Mcdonald's, ice cream, and pizza till then. and hopefully under 200 by the end of the season. my ultimate goal is to get somewhere between 175-185 pounds. i put on weight as a result of a disc problem, and every time in the past where i've developed a bit of fitness and begun to lose some weight, the back flares up, i'm off the bike for a time, and end up starting all over again. luckily, i haven't had a major back episode in a couple years, managed to hold on to most of my fitness level over the winter, despite putting on about ten pounds, have about 660 miles under my belt this season, and hoping to do 150-200+ miles/week for the rest of the season. 

my main problem is poor diet, and putting on weight over the winter due to lack of activity. i don't know what anyone thinks of them, but i am taking a dietary supplement that works as an appetite suppressant, and it seems to be working with curbing hunger pangs and cravings and such. now i'm trying to do my part by eating less, and smaller portions, and hopefully healthier as well. 

my main ride:
Mondonico EL-OS, lugged steel, threaded steel fork
full 2003 Chorus group, except Record FD(no carbon anywhere)
TTT Competizione bar, Record 84 stem
Selle Italia Turbo saddle
Time Imapct mag pedals
Torelli Triumph rims(Ambrosio Excellence), 32 hole
Cateye Mity 8 computer


----------



## hamonrye

39
200 lbs formerly 275. lost it about 4 years ago.
150+ a week
Trek 1000 (2002) mostly stock except for wider bars and stem.
Look pedals
Cateye, the one with cadence
Had to stop riding about 2 years ago, broke neck. Few surgerys and 
rehab and back again. My wife and I love the weekends, our time to ride and
get away from everything.


----------



## dura_ace

51 years old
6'4" 230

Specialized M4 Road Yellow Finish
Selle Italia Genuine Gel Ti Rails
Custom Ti Seat Post Spicer Cyles
Original Cinelli Ergo handlebars c/Cinelli Black Cork (old school)
Syntace C2 aerobar
Dura_Ace 9 speed Full Gruppo
Cateye Dual Wireless
Helium Wheelset (Clinchers)
Tufo Elite C Tubular Clinchers <red> (best tires I ever had, 440 tpi, & I inflate them to 220 psi, and absolutely no deflection on the sidewalls when you sit on the bike. Rock Hard; and they ride fast!


----------



## natl2xchamp

colnrly said:


> 200 is the minimum. At 300 you can be a Percheron.



...clydesdales are bigger than percherons


----------



## walleyeangler

I was in the country alone tday when I heard someone coming behind...turned out to be a peloton from the lobal bike lub's team...I asked if I would tag along. I kept up going into the wind for several miles on slow hills but they pulled away about a qurter of a mile in the serious hills. I was happy, I'd spotted them all 20 years and 40 pounds. I got done with my 50 miles long before I planned. So, I went fishing.


----------



## slowmo1

...."Hello, my name is Slowmo1......and I am a......sob.....I'm a Clydesdale....sniff...."

Just kidding!

I have read all the posts on this thread, and I am enthused to see so many of us Clydes out there pedaling our kingsized selves around. I would be even more enthused if I was as small as some of you! And if I was riding some of the fine bikes I see listed, man.....

5' 11"
*328 lbs*
2002 Schwinn Fastback Sport
Mavic CXP22 rims
Sora shifters, front derailleur, Truvativ Elita crank, Tiagra rear derailleur, no-name brakes (Tektro, maybe?), Ritchey seatpost, stem, and handlebar, Cane Creek headset.
Shimano MTB Spd pedals (not sure which model, got 'em used on ebay)
Specialized Comp Mountain shoes (in yellow and black, my favorite color scheme)
New LAS Kripton helmet (bright red)

All the parts on the Schwinn are stock, with the exception of the seat and the pedals. I can barely justify an entry-level bike, as I ride for fitness, but have an interest in the racing aspects.

Just got back from a ten-mile ride this morning. Took me about 40 minutes, and I averaged 13.2 mph. I went to Bicycling.com's calorie burn calculator, and discovered that I burned 795.20 calories. Then I plugged some other figures in, divided my weight in half, and learned that I had just expended the same amount of energy as a 164 lb rider averaging 20+ mph, not drafting. That information changes the dynamics of what I am capable of, IMHO. If I *ever* get down to 200-225 lbs, these lightweights better look to their left! And, incidentally, because of my build, I have been told that I should not weigh less than that.

It's a goal, I guess. Now my wife, who normally weighs about 110 dripping wet, is pushing me to go back on the Abs diet.....sigh.


----------



## mpeters25

I agree with slomo1, I never knew there was such a contingency "clydesdales" (awesome term BTW). I always wondered how many of us were out there. Anyway I come in at 6'1" and around 250. I've lost 12 lbs in the last 3-4 weeks between gym workouts and cycling. I finally got the OK from my PT 10 months after back surgery. I'm a mtb crossover so this is my first road bike:
05 Jamis Ventura Comp
Shimano 105 levers and brakes
Shimano Ultegra Pedals
Easton aluminum stem, bars and seatpost
Truvativ calipers and crank
Other Shimano Tiagra components

Matt :thumbsup:


----------



## reeves442

*Bowling Ball on Wheels*

37yo, 5'9" 282lbs

2003 Cannondale R600 Caad 4
All Dura-Ace

Rode at 235lbs until a man eating squirl bit my bike! Broke both hands, 4 surgeries to repair, just getting back on the bike. Feels absolutely great to be back.


----------



## walleyeangler

I started at over 350 a year ago. I'm down over 100 pounds after riding 4,900 miles since the first of May last year. Most of that was on a hybrid, but I've got over 1,700 this year on my first road bike, listed above. It's a Giant TCRc1 with Mavic Krysilium Elites.  No wheel problems at all. I love it. 

I did it with high protein, low carbs and lots of veggies and fruit. It is falling off. I plan on another 20 or so. At 54, I can do pretty well on fast rides with the thin ones, but I have losing more will make the diffeence on hills in the wind, which is where I get dropped by the younger guys. 

Keep it up.
Scott


----------



## biggsmoothe

31 yrs old
6' 2"
210lbs - down from a winter max of 225
25-75 miles/wk
2006 58cm Trek 2100
Shimano 105 front/Shimano Ultegra rear
Bontrager Select wheels and tires
Bontrager carbon seatpost
Bontrager Race Lux saddle
Shimano 505 pedals
...basically stock w/ the addition of a Cateye cyclo computer and a seat wedge. 

Glad to see the clydes represent like we know how!!


----------



## gadget

Just turned 36,
250 pounds 6'0"

Specialized Allez sport
105/tiagra

All Stock


My real question is, where do big guys get helmets that fit?


----------



## largehuman

*What? There are no Mountains in FL! OH #%*^!*

This is crazy for me. My name is Ryan and I am a large human. I just moved to florida (Pensacola) and realized that this place is very flat. My hill climbing sessions now involve going over the same bridge 15 -20 times. I am a mountain biker but am willing to convert to asphalt. I am from SoCal, and just moved to florida from Naples Italy, my wife is in the military. I ride a cannondale prophet 600 and have put "skinny" tires on it since I haven't been on a trail in months. I went from 2.5' tires to 1.25' to make me feel like a roadie. I have been averaging about 150 miles a week. I'm 6'5 260. After putting skinny tires on my ride my avg speed has increased about 4-5 mph. This got me thinking, I wonder if I could go faster and further more comfortably on one of those "little" bikes? I haven't done much looking at my LBS for info. So I turn to you, my new friends, any recommendations on a bike that will hold this much largehuman? I will try to post a pic with this reply. Its hard to tell but in the clouds you can just see the top of Mt. Vesuvius in the background. The small town you see in the background is Casteravecchia. Anyone heading to southern italy let me know and i can give you advice on some "untouched" singletrack. Thx again, Ryan


----------



## thundercatslair

23, 6' 5", 200 pounds. Down from 345. I have a six/13 on order, can't wait till it comes in mid June.


----------



## 12XU

41 y.o.
6' 2.75"
250lbs
roadbike:
'05 Litespeed Tuscany
Ultegra with FSA K-Force compact crankset
Easton Circuit Wheels
Vredstein Fortessa 23c tires
FSA RD-200 bar
FSA OS 140 stem
Sella San Marco ERA saddle
FSA SLK Carbon Post
Shimano A520 pedals

Cross bike:
'03 Kona Jake The Snake
Full Ultegra
Velomax Sagita wheels
Geax Blade cross tires
Sella San Marco ERA saddle
Thomson post
Ritchey WCS stem
Salsa Bell Lap bars
Shimano 959 Pedals

Track Bike:
'03 Bianchi Pista
Stoock wheels and drivetrain
Sella San Marco Apside saddle
Thomson post
3T Mutant stem
Ritchey WCS bars


----------



## footballcat

6'3" 205lbs was 240 july of 05

current ride
5.9 madone
weighed in at 16.8 with race x lite on

ride race lite everyday and have no problems, bike is everything i could ask for, wish i had my boron bars back, but they are on back order, so i wish i didnt wreak at the start of this season, im trying to drop down to 190 so i can go even faster


----------



## dura_ace

*Get an old S-Work M4 road w/Dura Ace*

I got one 5 years ago, and you'lla ccasaionally find the bike on EBAY at good prices for the frame or bike in your size. If you're willing to fork up the bucks for a gruppo; buy your frames; then visit GVH bikes.com (Gary V Hobbs). He always sellat great prices either his own frma e inventory or one you supply. His price on gruppos especially at Christmas cant be beat. I'll trade Naplesfor Wisconsin any day.

FYI I'm 6"4" ar 230; so an M4 Road is a great choice without braking the bank. With DuraAce about 17 to 17.5 lbs fully decked out with Tufo clincher tubulars.


----------



## incipit

I'm a 5'10" CLYDESDALE! 

I tip the scales at 290 down from 320... 

*My roadie*
2005 Specialized Allez comp triple (now Double)
Ultegra/ dura mix
Shimano WH-R 550 wheelset (Never once out of true!)
Approximately 1k miles

As anyone from New York will tell you... the roads on Long Island are anything but smooth!

*My MTB*
2003 Trek 4500
Marzocchi MX comp fork
XT 9speed setup
Ryno-lite rims w/ xt hubs
Avid BB7 disc brakes with Flak jackets

The Trek in stock trim just wasn't cutting it! 
EVERY time I rode it I bent the rims!
The Judy TT fork bounced around like nobody's business
and the stock rim brakes had no modulation when I started gaining momentum!
The bike now tracks straight and true no matter what I throw at it... within reason of course.


----------



## rideorglide

Lemme know how it goes,

Mine's an 84 steel Trek 660 made in Waterloo, Wi, USA
Reynolds 531
Campagnolo Nuevo Record w/ friction shifters 
Maillard Helicomatic Hubs
Matrix Rims
Avocet Saddle
Modolo Speedy Brakes
Stronglight integral headset
Specialized BarPhat Tape
Panaracer Tour Guard front/Gatorskin back
Technomics stem
Crank Bros Quattro pedals

Lots of fun. 
The rims hubs drive train held up real well over some 20 years.
Gott fix a few minor rust spots near the cable routers

212 # here





Mike Prince said:


> *Stats:*
> 39 (almost) years old
> 6' 4"
> 210 lbs. (right now, hey it's only March!)
> average around 100 mi a week
> 
> *Bike 1 *(3 years old, probably ridden about 12k miles)
> Steelman Stage race (60 cm, Reynolds 853)
> Shimano Dura Ace 9 speed group
> Dura Ace/Open Pro wheelset
> Vredestein Fortezza tires
> Thomson post
> Selle Italia Flite saddle
> Steelman steel stem
> Steelman steel fork
> Salsa Pro Road bar
> Time Impact Mag pedals
> 
> I wouldn't change a thing with this bike
> 
> *'New' bike* (built in Feb)
> 
> 1984 Trek Reynolds 531 lugged frame (sport geometry) & fork
> Shimano 105 Crank, 42t ring, cup & cone bottom bracket
> Surly track hub/Campagnolo Veloce/MA3 wheelset
> Avocet 28c tires
> Ritchey post
> Selle San Marco Concor saddle
> Dura Ace stem
> Shimano 600 long reach sidepulls
> 15t fixed gear, 16t freewheel
> Icon Sterling bar
> Time Impact S pedals
> 
> I think this is going to turn into my favorite bike


----------



## incipit

You don't know what it's like to ride road until you do it on a true road bike...

Riding that MTB with skinny tires is like driving an 85 monte carlo with low pro tires around a race course... now try it in a Ferrari...

Night and Day!

Great used deals on Ebay...
BikesDirect.com has awesome deals online
GVH also great deals
There are alot more but don't count out your Local Bike shops!
You will pay more for a more Brand Name Bike but you also get friends and great service.


----------



## zonie

*Slightly obsessed Clyde*

Yo big Bros!

Riding for 1 1/2 yrs

48 years and single.

6' 2" and 215 lbs

Tried Aluminum, hated it. Went and got Carbon....60cm Trek 5900 superlight (2004) smooth and stiff and absolutely no problems. All Record components. Club rides and training bike. Campy Vento wheels for rough riding, Rolf sinisters for fast smooth rides. Not enough spokes for me psychologically, but have had zero problems with either set.

Softride Classic (large) for long rides and centuries. All Campy too. Nice on the buns. Handbuilt wheels, lotsa spokes.

Old Guerciotti 60cm...(6 spd) with downtube shifters and TT bars....absolutely the most fun bike to ride, and cheapest in my stable..ironic eh? Original wheels with lotsa spokes.

Currently building a Colnago Super (NOS late 80's?) with complete Campy Chorus drivetrain..Colnago wheels, Campy Chorus hubs with..lotsa spokes.

Fuji Royale 21 incher (I bought in 1978, never rode it though) converted to SS/fixed. Grocery getter and errand bike. Still use the 27 wheels with Conti Gatorskins, plus 700cc with semi knobbies. Handbuilt wheels with.....lotsa spokes

All bikes have Specialized Alias saddles in 155 size...absolutely comfy for my wide ass, er, I mean sit bones. 

I run Conti Gators on all the bikes at 100~120 lbs and have very few flats, and get good mileage out of them. Recently got some of the new GP4000s to try out.

Oh yeah, a Salsa Dos Niner (XL) I built, running Schwalbe Big Apples on handbuilt wheels with, you guessed it, lots and lots of spokes. Mary bars from On One in the UK. Cool bars for any type bike. 

Last but not least, a Fisher 292 full suspension MTB. Probably sell it soon, as I don't like off roading in Phoenix, it's all rocks, and I crash...alot.

Being big ain't a bad thing. Greatest mass wins in a collision. Just call me a human SUV.......

Thanks for the thread, I couldn't resist joining in.

Cheers,
Kevin


----------



## walleyeangler

I started riding a bike with a 50 inch waist a year ago. 5300 miles later and counting, I just got into the 36-inch waist jeans which was my goal. Still a little tight but I can squat in them so they arent that bad. 

Push down hard, go forward. (I love that signoff the guy here has. It's become a mantra.)

Ice Man


----------



## MichaelJL

*Madone 5.5*

I'm 50, 6'3" and 230lbs. I ride about 100 miles and week and also run. I'm a marathoner. My weight goes up and down, but rarely below 220lbs, depending on how much time I'm in gym.

I went with a Trek Madone 5.5. The carbon frame is sweet. I had looked at the 5.9 SL Madone, but at $1300 more, I decided to save money and go with a Project One Paint job and make a few changes from the stock bike, switching to carbon bars and changing the saddle. I love the Compact Drive. 
One problem I have on my set up was the seat shiting position if I hit an unforseen bump in the road.
Here's my setup:
Frame OCLV 120 Carbon Aero 
Fork Bontrager Race X Lite, carbon 
Wheels 
Wheels Bontrager Race Lite 
Tires Bontrager Race X Lite, folding, 700x23c 
Drivetrain 
Shifters Shimano Dura-Ace STI, 10 speed 
Front Derailleur Shimano Dura-Ace 
Rear Derailleur Shimano Dura-Ace 
Crank Bontrager Race X Lite Carbon 50/36 
Cassette Shimano Ultegra 12-27, 10 speed 
Pedals Dura Ace 
Components 
Saddle Bontrager Race X Lite Pro 
Seat Post Bontrager Race X Lite Carbon 
Handlebars Bontrager Race XXX Lite Carbon 
Stem Bontrager Race Lite, 7 degree, 31.8mm 
Headset Cane Creek S-3 w/cartridge bearings, sealed 
Brakeset Shimano Dura-Ace w/STI levers 
Extras Bontrager BzzzKill harmonic dampers 

Having had carpal tunnel surgery and a left ulnar nerve transposition (moved the nerve on the left elbow), the carbon frame supassed my expectations. I still get dropped after about 9-miles on the club ride of AVS of 20 mph, but I figure some of it is my age and weight. 
I could get the skinny physique of many of the other cyclists I know, but I figure I can bench press more than them. I'm a Clydesdale and proud of it.
Now go out and ride.

Semper FI


----------



## largegiant04

17 years old, 6'3" and 146.5. I want to weigh more ;-)


----------



## incipit

I'll trade with you...


----------



## innershield

i have a cannondale 600, CADD 5, 2004 and when i stomp the left pedal the wheel pulls to the left and almost rubs the chainstay. this really disturbed me. i have full ultegra 9-speed drive train w/bontrager racelites. if you are heavy, get rid of those brakes before they fail on you. the ultegra's are a vast improvment. i now have a SEVEN axiom w/full campy 10 speed carbon and campy electron wheels. It has a Wound-up carbon fork and this rig sticks to the road. i can't even look at the 600 any more. I am 6'4, 260 lbs. 53 yrs old and do about 22 mph out of the paceline on the flats and i'm really bad on the climbs. i'll ride the tour de tahoe in june in about 5 hrs.


----------



## garvan

45 years. 6' 4" 211 lbs.
2001 Trek 5200 
Ultegra all the way around.
Rolf wheels
Michelin's
I added a FSA K-Wing bar, and Thomson Stem. Also added the Specialize Toupe saddle for a very sweet ride.
Training for Seattle To Portland .


----------



## G_Man

*Secrets to your sucess???*

So whats the secret? 
A lot of people here, have lost a lot of weight. Is there some traing regime to follow?

I just started riding, mainly to lose weight and get fit. it seems like I am gaining weight daily.. 

Got my ride recently but cant seem to find any good sites to find stuff on losing weight. An insight into how you managed to lose the weight would be good.


----------



## colnagofreak

6ft 235lbs
2003 Colnago classic with Colnago flash carbon fork
Mavic open pro rims with Campy hubs
Full Campy Centaur triple
Fizik Arione saddle(can't believe anybody can use this saddle, kills me. been told to get the selle italia prolink)
Campy post

Starting to ride more and more but am limited by this shitty seat until I get a new one:mad2:


----------



## garvan

Try the Specialized Toupe. LBS has a deal where you have 30 days to return. I went through about 4 saddles until I found the Toupe. I love it. Size is 143. I'm 6' 4" 210 lbs. Good luck.


----------



## incipit

colnagofreak said:


> Fizik Arione saddle(can't believe anybody can use this saddle, kills me. been told to get the selle italia prolink)
> 
> 
> Starting to ride more and more but am limited by this shitty seat until I get a new one:mad2:


I actually just picked up a Bike that has the *Fizik Arione*... from the short 5 mile ride I took on it Yesterday, I noticed that most of the pressure resides down the center of the saddle rather than on your sit bones... I'm going to move the saddle forward a bit to try and remedy the situation... I love the saddle on my Specialized Allez Comp it's a *Specialized Body Geometry Alias 143mm*, I highly recommend it! Just buy the size that cooresponds to your sit bones... your bike shop should have one of those gell things that you sit on to measure your Sit bone width. 

I'll be giving the Arione a fair shake but, if it persists you will find it in the saddle trade section for another Alias.... goodluck!


----------



## rideorglide

Understand Guam has a few flats if you can wait a while.

Nice bike, almost got an F75, but am building up a frame ... oh so slowly.



stalter said:


> 27
> 5'10"
> 210lbs
> Felt F80, 2004, silver
> Mix of Ultegra and 105
> Thompson seat post with Specialized BG avatar seat
> Mavic open pro laced to Ultegra hubs
> Conti Gatorskin tires (supple, but you can't run high pressure so they will be replaced soon)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far this bike has held up well under my abuse of 75-120 miles a week. The weather on Okinawa is pretty unpredictable so getting a ride in when you have time is hit and miss. Plus I think that miles here in Oki should count as double because there is not a flat piece of land on this island!
> 
> Later,
> Dustin


----------



## Sledgehammer03

G_Man said:


> So whats the secret?
> A lot of people here, have lost a lot of weight. Is there some traing regime to follow?
> 
> I just started riding, mainly to lose weight and get fit. it seems like I am gaining weight daily..
> 
> Got my ride recently but cant seem to find any good sites to find stuff on losing weight. An insight into how you managed to lose the weight would be good.


You still got to cut back on the intake. I know that the more you ride, the hungrier you get. Try adding power bars and healthy snacks, like almonds to you day.


----------



## TI_roadracer

17
6'0"
176lbs
Giant TCR Advanced Carbon Comp 2007
Full dura ace
Mavic ES (with the red spoke)
23mm mich pro tyres


----------



## aliensporebomb

*Update.....*



aliensporebomb said:


> 40 yrs old
> 5' 7"
> 213 lbs (down from 236.8 on 1/3) (trying to get to 165 or so)
> 2002 Giant TCR2 (carbon fork, post, stem, seatframe)
> Full 105
> Mavic CXP21 hoops, 105 hubs
> Vetta RT55 computer (2151 miles as of 2/29)
> 
> Also, 2002 Specialized Epic Comp, XTR rear derailleur, etc.


Remember this post?

Fast forward to 2006 and 8 months:
183 pounds and dropping. Does this mean I'm not really a clyde anymore?

2006 and 12 months:
177 pounds and dropping. 2100+ miles for the season so far.

2007 and 2 months:
173 pounds and dropping. 2664.54 miles since 3/20/06.

Getting closer to goal. Re-adjusted for 150-155 or so.


----------



## vitin

*update*

my actual weight from 205 to 185 in 2 mos losing more10 pound in next month for summer july


----------



## DragFreight

OK, I'll make my first post my application for Clydesdale membership:

48
205 lbs. Down from 225 in spring of '05
5' 11.75" (I always _say_ I'm 6' 0")

Rides: 2004 Buenos Aires - Stock with Speedplay X-3 pedals
1993 Trek 930 - now the commuter bike (though can't commute on account of 
family issues)

Hope to have to turn in the Clydesdale card before the year is out. But I can't ride tonight because of a school music show.


----------



## dagger

age 42
212lbs 
6'1
2004 Alpe D'Huez, ultegra, spd-sl, neuvation m28 aeros, Vittoria Rubino Pros

Stopped lifting weights and calorie restriction to reduce upper body so hopefully will not be a clysedale by the end of summer. Bad thing is that my legs are getting thinner too...lol.


----------



## jj1075

Nov of 2002 I weighed 333lbs. A blood clot from a knee surgery that month broke loose and caused a pulmonary embolism which stopped my heart. Luckily, I was in the parking lot of the hospital where I work. I was found and revived. After a couple of weeks in the hospital and about a month of a self-pity party, I decided to get my act together and shape up. Started by walking and cutting the 12-pack a day Coke habit. After a couple of months, I was down to 300lbs and saw a mountain bike in my future so I bought one. Started riding daily and modified my diet to something healthy......No more family-sized Dorrito bags with Tabasco for lunch among other delicasies. When I got down to 230 I bought a road bike-that was in Aug of 04. I'm now down to 183 and I'm 6'1" I'd like to see 175 in few months.


----------



## brewdude

DAMN! That's some turnaround! Good job. I went from 280+ to 210, but I haven't been able to break the 200 lb barrier yet.


----------



## jj1075

brewdude said:


> DAMN! That's some turnaround! Good job. I went from 280+ to 210, but I haven't been able to break the 200 lb barrier yet.



I got stuck at ~220 for awhile. I started lifting weights and that really helped. Nothing crazy mind you, I just settled in on a light weight/high rep thing that kicked the metabolism up a bit.


----------



## walleyeangler

Great job! You have lots to be proud of. 

I've lost 130, from 50 inch waist to 36... took a hiatus when I got prostate cancer, had surgery 6 weeks ago. I only got on my bike again a week ago, about a month before my doctor thought I'd be ready. 

Tough coming back for a lot of reasons, pain, loss of appetite so not enough fuel, but I'm proud of the first 200 miles back on. I'll get back to where I was eventually.

Ice Man


----------



## scottmilk9

Congrats and hope your well. 
Walleyeangler, you should be proud of those miles, great job.
I'm 38, 6'1 240lbs, just bought a road bike:
Tomasso Monza: combination of 105 and tiagra components. trying to build up to 100+ miles a week, more to come when the phoenix summer is over(or at least under 100)


----------



## atropos

Some good reads in this thread!

just a hair over 6'0"
37 years old
currently 306, down from 330 when I first started riding around the first of July. 

Current ride is a Specialized Allez Expert triple, 58cm. Swapped out the Shimano rims for a set of Mavic Aksiums (higher spoke count). So far the bike's been simply wonderful, I probably ride 60-70 miles per week at this point

Just yesterday I managed to ride to and from where I work (50 mile round trip commute), which I was pleased with... I wanted to see if I was able to go that far. I'll be working commuting into my routine this week.

Weight goal ultimately is sub-200 range. I'll treat myself along the way with goodies (K-wing bars when I hit 260, maybe new shoes when I hit 220).


----------



## jj1075

atropos said:


> Some good reads in this thread!
> 
> just a hair over 6'0"
> 37 years old
> currently 306, down from 330 when I first started riding around the first of July.
> 
> 
> 
> Weight goal ultimately is sub-200 range. I'll treat myself along the way with goodies (K-wing bars when I hit 260, maybe new shoes when I hit 220).


 Keep at it! Another key is finding an activity you enjoy. Sounds like you found one.


----------



## afie

6'5"
215lbs (All muscle baby!)

I ride a cheap carbon frame, with carbon post and forks without a problem (except BB moves a bit too much).
Also, 2005 Campag Eurus'. Campag states a recommended 85kg (187lbs) weight limit on their wheels, but they are still true (even on poor roads). Fulcrum 1's are better at the moment if you are in the market for stiff/light wheels that will take some weight.


----------



## jlfbogey

I got everybod but DrP beat.

6'5" 275 pounds (up more than 50 pounds the last two years due to some medical problems trying to get it back off).

Two main bikes:

Raleigh 2003 Team Heritage, 63cm, Campy Record 10 double
Campy Eurus wheels with Vittorio Rubino Pro's (never a flat)
Look pedals and Serfas saddle

Fondriest P4 2004, 60cm, with Campy Record 10 triple
Campy Zonda wheels with Vredestein Fortezza's (never a flat)
Look Pedals and Sella Italia Gelflow SLR saddle

I think Campagnolo wheels (and probably theire other name brand Fulcrum) are some of the strongest wheels on the market for the price. I have tried at least a half a dozen other wheels (Spinergy Spox, Spinergy Stealt, Ritchey Pro and WCS, Shimano 535, Xero XR-Carbon, FSA rd-400, Mavic Ksyrium SSL's) and none have held up under my weight and strength.


----------



## yosemitesamiam

Hey guys, I'll chime in:

30 yrs old
5' 9"
210 lbs
Bianchi Tofeo
Campy Mirage/Avanti mix w/ DT shifters
ITM Europa2 bar
Ambrisio Elite Wheelset
San Marco Rolls saddle
Bianchi seat post/stem
Campy hubs

I'm looking for a good set of pedals. I'll looking at the Crank Bro's Eggbeaters. Anyone want to chime in as far as being Clydesdale on these? Are they tough enough?


----------



## yosemitesamiam

Hey guys, I'll chime in:

30 yrs old
5' 9"
210 lbs
Bianchi Tofeo
Campy Mirage/Avanti mix w/ DT shifters
ITM Europa2 bar
Ambrisio Elite Wheelset
San Marco Rolls saddle
Bianchi seat post/stem
Campy hubs

I'm looking for a good set of pedals. I'll looking at the Crank Bro's Eggbeaters. Anyone want to chime in as far as being Clydesdale on these? Are they tough enough?


----------



## pokeybonz

*fat ass bikes*

6'2" & 200# give or take

like so many here, have been riding aluminum specialized allez. just bought a used fina estampa, that rides like steel, but those chainstays make me look thinner!


----------



## slowdave

yosemitesamiam said:


> Hey guys, I'll chime in:
> 
> 30 yrs old
> 5' 9"
> 210 lbs
> Bianchi Tofeo
> Campy Mirage/Avanti mix w/ DT shifters
> ITM Europa2 bar
> Ambrisio Elite Wheelset
> San Marco Rolls saddle
> Bianchi seat post/stem
> Campy hubs
> 
> I'm looking for a good set of pedals. I'll looking at the Crank Bro's Eggbeaters. Anyone want to chime in as far as being Clydesdale on these? Are they tough enough?


yeah i have the egg beaters just the standard model from a few years ago, they have done about 5000 road kms this year and about 5000 mtb over the past two years ive been between 240 down to about 215 now, i love them. just dont get the ti spindal i think they are rated like all ti spindals to about 180 lbs


----------



## hooligan

39 years old
6' 4" , 240 lbs
2004 Norco CRR 1 with Ultegra Grouppo except DA derailluer and cassette
Mavic Ksyrium SSC SL's
Ritchey Pro bar and post with Thomson stem


----------



## toonraid

I am 42 yrs old (as of 2 days ago) 6'4" 230 lbs and have always struggled with my weight swinging between 280 lbs & 190 lbs. I started cycling a couple of months ago after a 26 yr absence on an old hybrid which was later joined by a new MTB (but used on roads). So far I have lost about a stone in the process and aim to loose another couple by spring when I hope to do a 130 mile trip over a mountain road, starting at 4500 ft then up to 7500 ft and then down to zero. For this trip and the training b4 I have just bought a look KG231 which I am going to buildup so any advice on wheels/tyres/groupsets would be great. I was thinking of a Triple Mirage 07 + Fulcrum 5's (both based on austhetics as the theme is red/black) and while at it will a Look 25mm carbon seat post be ok for my weight - BTW don't forget that I will be somewhere between 200 - 210 mark by then!


----------



## Doug8002

*Nothing Natural*

39 years, 6'2" @ 275 lbs, single. 
When the weather's nice I average 125-150 miles/week, but it ain't nice that much. 
If I was in shape, I'd be around 225 lbs.

I got fat a few years back by working a job at night and getting a degree during the day, and eating LOTS of junk food the entire time to stay awake. There was no time to exercise at all. I live right by where I work so I can't commute to compel myself to ride every day. And Illinois weather sucks one-third of the year anyway; I hope to move to southern Arizona in early 2007 and ride year-round, hopefully bike-commute. 

I got rid of my uprights one by one because of comfort issues; the last "normal" upright I had was a full-suspension MTB with slicks for street use. 
1st recumbent was a Sun EZ-Speedster (now discontinued)
2nd recumbent: Cycle Genius Falcon
3rd "relaxed geometry": a RANS Fusion 

First and second bikes I bought for myself; the third I bought as a "guest bike" because other people didn't feel good enough on the recumbents to jump on them and ride around in traffic. The Fusion is just as easy to ride as a normal bike, but it's still got a lot of comfort advantages. 
All three of these bikes have their drawbacks, but comfort definitely isn't one of them. 
~


----------



## MENTAL FLOSS

47 y.o. 5'11"
230lbs
150-225 miles/week

RIDE 1
Time VXSR
Time headset / stem
Campy Record '07
FSA K-Wing
Time Ti/Carbon pedals
Fizik Aliante
Campy Eurus w/ Vittoria EVO CX
Campy Bora w/ Tufo road elite

RIDE 2
Merckx MX-Leader
Campy Record '06
Time Ti/Carbon pedals
Campy Neutrons w/ Vittoria evo cx
Fizik Aliante
King Headset
Cinilli Grammo stem
Deda 215 bars


----------



## umatillawheelman

*one more mountain of masculinity*

63 years young
6'2'
257 down from 283 last Feb
2006 Giant OCR2 Carbon
Ultegra
other stuff
mavic wheels, michellin rubber
other stuff
little bag under the seat

gentlemen, i am trying desperately to get down to 220. but have hit a plateau. have gone inside since cold weather hit, and do one spin class at the lbs, two days a week at the base gym on an exercise bike for an hour. tonite i did 12 miles and kept the heart rate at 131 for 50 of those minutes. i know some of you are really up on this, and i have only been riding since july. any advice would be valuable, along with encouraging stuff.

cole


----------



## jax_on1

*big guys*

I am 6' and weigh 215. I ride a Ciocc Syncro with Campy Veloce groupo. I ride approximately 100 miles a week when it's not snowing. My advice for all of us "buffed" riders is to make sure that you have properly inflated tires. The only time my size seems to be an issue is when I neglect to check my air pressure and get the occcasional compression flat.


----------



## tete de la tour

6'1" 173 lbs - normally around 168lbs but the holiday is taking it's toll even tho I am riding evevryday about 30-35 miles with lots of climbing. it almost seems like I am gaining weight from riding. ??? don't get it?? but yeah I have decided as of Jan 1st that I am going big on the diet to get to 155 lbs.. no matter wut. 

love

Tete.


----------



## toonraid

UmatillaWheelman

I have the same problem, I exercise my weight goes down, I stop my weight goes up but have managed to get it under control by reducing my intake when i exercise less. Basically I skip lunch as punishment for lack of exercise and it works. Alternatively try a turbo trainer at home, 3 times a week 85% of your VO2 max for 20 min and you increase your metabolism by 20% thats all you need to do out of season and set a realistic goal - i.e. dont aim to reduce your weight just keep it. good luck


----------



## walleyeangler

Keep it up, you're doing great. 

I'm 38-inch waist down from 50 in April 2005 all thanks to a bike and high protein and low carbs. But I had to add carbs as my distances rose. Over 6,000 miles for 2006 and the weight is going off much more slowly. Also, muscle is denser than fat. I had a little touch of cancer this year, too and had to take 3 months off the bike and could only eat ice cream for a while (poor guy, eh?) 

The upshot is that even when plateus hit, I have to keep postive and do the right things, meaning exercise and right foods. I'm cutting down on meat and carbs and raising vegs and fruits for the winter. I'm already seeing results in that.

The key is for me to remember that if I do the right things, I will get the right results.

Ice Man


----------



## dave66

39 
210 lbs
on track for 17000 k this yr [16000 in the bank already] which are mostly commutes
i ride a mix of fixed gears [fuji track, vandessell, old sekine convert] but still have a cdale for triathlons.
fatter rubber [25 c minimum] with kevlar belts and stiff sidewalls are a must for clydesdales IMHO
also a plug for fixed/SS wheels - 0 dish wheels with a single cog make for a bullet proof and light wheelsets. also, fewer gears, more beers!


----------



## ritjobbie

25yo, 205 lbs, 71 inches tall
down from my peak of 225 earlier this year, up from 185 3.5 years ago...
1999 Kona Jake the Snake (bright orange), mostly 105 w/ some ultegra
36 spoke cpx33s, hoping to move to a lighter wheel if Santa is nice to me =)


----------



## StefanJozef

54yo....6ft 2in...230lbs. Winter riding is a 1983 Raleigh 531 steel fixed with cpx33 rims on Ambrosio hubs. Summer is on a Cinelli with thron steel tubing.


----------



## carbfib

yeah right said:


> nm...
> not My 125 pds @ 5'8" height, 29-30" waist. 46 years age


----------



## didyman

*too many big guys*

This tread is a a very popular thread looking at all the replies and people who have viewed it.I Think there would be a lot less big guys if you got out riding more often, rather than
posting treads about how heavy you are.Most of the people i have rode with and ride with are not clydesdales, and most top riders are not clydesdales, so what gives


----------



## Balderick

38 years old
6' 1"
105 kg (which I think is about 230 lbs.)
300 km/week (about 187 m/wk)
Giant TCR Composite 2
Shimano Ultegra 9 speed
DT Dwiss RR 1.1 rims (32 holes, double eyeletted) built on DT Swiss hubs and with DT Swiss DB spokes)
Michaelin Service Course tyres, but tried just about everything
Oval Concepts post (broke the original Giant one)
SLR seat
Giant Stem
Easton EC 70 bars
Polar S 720i HRM, with Cadence sensor.

I like it. If I were to change the whole bike it would only be a want rather than a need, and I'd probably get a Baum custon Ti or a Cervelo Carbon Soloist. Upgrades? The stenm abd bars would be the first thing - a bit flexy in a sprint


----------



## desmo13

didyman said:


> This tread is a a very popular thread looking at all the replies and people who have viewed it.I Think there would be a lot less big guys if you got out riding more often, rather than
> posting treads about how heavy you are.Most of the people i have rode with and ride with are not clydesdales, and most top riders are not clydesdales, so what gives[/QUOTE
> 
> It is popular because of the good spirits, and well wishes for people who are trying to better their lives. I myself am down over 50 pounds. I always read this thread to keep pushing.
> And before you question my riding time vs. posting time, I climbed 2700 feet yesterday,and did a nice 40 mile recovery ride today.. in the rain and wind.
> 
> So, as you see by my post, and all the other posts about people losing weight, getting faster, we are doing something about our condition. What are you doing about yours?.


----------



## physasst

*Some*



didyman said:


> This tread is a a very popular thread looking at all the replies and people who have viewed it.I Think there would be a lot less big guys if you got out riding more often, rather than
> posting treads about how heavy you are.Most of the people i have rode with and ride with are not clydesdales, and most top riders are not clydesdales, so what gives



of us are built that way moreon...I am about 208 pounds and not very overweight. I happen to be built like and look like a college linebacker. Some of us don't really care about trying to get down to 150 pounds...I know I could ride 15 hours every day, and I will never ever see that weight...FWIW...Also, why do you care so much about the top riders??? Just curious? Personally I could care less what Hincapie and Boonen do for training or diet. Just live well and be happy.

208 pounds..

6'0"

I ride an 05 Specialized Allez with 105 and Aksium wheels, an 05 Kona JTS with 105 and MA3 wheelset, and am currently building up a Soma Smoothie and coming very soon a Merckx Strada OS.


----------



## umatillawheelman

*Ditto*

Physasst. I just got finished counseling an idiot here in front of my desk, and almost put a manager in the dirt cuffed and stuffed for further idiocy, so my blood pressure was not at it's best, then i read _that_ post..but hey, it's a free country and i guess anyone is welcome here, even morons, right? I sure would like to have him in my spin class just once. The guy who is usually in front of me and works for the railroad would have him for lunch.:mad2: 

keep riding........

cole


----------



## Balderick

Didyman - If I rode more often, which would result in divorce and my partners booting me out, I would struggle to drop below 90kg. I used to row and I once, under extreme training, went to 87kg but that was quite unhealthy. If I dropped a further 10kg (to 95kg) - which would bring my total loss to 33kg -then that would be about as light as I will ever get without having a full time job and responsibilities.

Posting this only took me a few minutes - don't see spending that few minutes on a bike would cause me to be built like Rassmussen. 

I'd happily race any of you fatists down a hell - one area where weight is an advantage,.


----------



## didyman

*Hey you guys chill*

I know people are made up in different ways and that it does'nt matter what amount of training a person does the pounds will not come off. But it seems as if this thread is more 
about who is the badest and who is busting what equipment.Most bikes straight of the 
shop floor are strong enough to carry the wieght of the average guy,what are you guys 
doing to them?


----------



## umatillawheelman

*my oh my didyman*

what do you have against big men? sounds like you are on the wrong thread. or is this an example of trolling? we are simply larger, more magnificent specimens of the male persuasion (tongue in cheek) (so far all male) who are sharing our efforts at bettering ourselves and our riding experiences. and training does make a large difference, my friend. i wouldn't have gone from 283 to 255 (and losing)without dedicated training. methinks you may be a youngster who has wandered astray. unless of course you have a weight loss story to share, related to biking. again, i wonder what you may have against 'clydesdales' as you so numbly characterize those of us who are apparently larger than you? come now, there is room for all of us in this big wide wonderful world. and no, i haven't broken any bicycles lately because of weight, have any of you fellows? 

i guess we need (or i need) to get back on track and ignore the didyman's of the world (sounds like diaperman?)and relate how i have lost another two pounds since thursdays spin class. between one night a week at spin class (the other night i have to work - swingshift you know)and going to the base gym at a minimum of two other nights for an hours worth of exercycling i think i may be on to something. must keep that heart rate up there guys, my doctor said if i can keep it in the cardio range (134-155 for me)for 45 mins of an hour, then i am doing something good. how about it?

cole


----------



## walleyeangler

This thread is about positive reinforcement for guys who are busting their butts on bikes to get in shape. If a few spokes get busted in the process, too bad. That's why they make bike mechanics. 

Ice Man


----------



## stalter

Didyman "Mr 8 posts!" sounds like a guy that just likes to get things flammed up a little bit. 

Just ignore him and he will go away. Don't try to justify your accomplishments to him, it is pointless.

To all of the Clydesdales (including myself) keep up the great work! Let the poundage go down and speeds go up!

For the record, *tete de la tour * you are not a clydesdale, sorry.

And with that, I'm out!

Stalter


----------



## fbagatelleblack

*Question for Tall Clydes*

Hey All,

As most of you know by now, I am 6'6" tall and ~250lb. I am sick and tired of going into bike shops and seeing that the biggest frame available is 60cm c-to-t. So I am thinking of doing something about it.

I have been working with the owner at Kogswell Cycles. He hooked me up with a Taiwanese company who would LOVE to build a bike I designed with a really tall frame. It is a "virtual" 68cm - the seat tube is 63cm c-to-t, but the 62cm top tube slopes up 5cm, making the frame equivalent to a 68cm with a horizontal top tube. I figure it will be a good fit for anyone 6'3" to 6'10" or so. I had Allan Wanta build me a prototype frame to the same geometry specs, and I love it!

The bikes have a classic "Sport Touring" geometry, with a 73 degree head angle and a 72 degree seat angle. The chainstays are longish, so's us folks with size 15 feet can mount panniers and ride without banging our heals on the bags.

The frame will be made out of butted 7005 aluminum tubing. I spec'd tubing that is as light as I felt comfortable with given that some of the riders on this bike will probably be heavier than 300lb. Soooo - it will be lightish, but not featherweight.

My question is: Am I wasting my time with this effort? I have tried to generate some interest, but no one seems to be REALLY interested in a bike built on this frame. I am getting a sample order together for 10 frames, but after that, I have to order frames 100 at a time, so I want to be dern sure there are folks out there who will want to buy them. I plan on building them up as triples, probably with 36-hole Mavic CPX22 rims, and Tiagra-level equipment (or maybe 105...). I will probably go with a triple crank.

Before I give up on the project due to lack of interest, I thought I would run it buy youz guyz. I figure if anyone is interested, it's gonna be the Clydes. So let me know what you think. Should I go for it, or should I give up? Should I scrap the aluminum frames and go with steel? Should I try to sell an affordable bike with Tiagra components, or go for a fancy bike with Ultegra stuff on it. Any thoughts you might have would be much appreciated.

Thanks,

FBB


----------



## Padre

6'6
215lbs (down from 248)

I ride a 2004 Trek 1000 purchased for $523. 

Now it's got DT 240 hubs and RR wheels w/ an Ultegra shifter/brake set up.

I can't justify spending lots on the road bike. It doesn't really "do" anything.

My DeSalvo is for the SS 29er dirt thing.:idea:


----------



## Longfrog

6'4 and now around 215

I ride a CAAD 7 Cannondale R700 with 
Truvativ/105 mix
speedplay 
fusion long distance tires

Probably the last year on this bike. A riding buddy of mine says the 61cm bike looks really small on me. The LBS that I bought it from said it was the perfect size for me. Pretty obvious that they were only looking for a sale. I am new to the sport and am pretty bitter and will not be going back to them. Its a nice bike but really beats me up on longer rides.

I would love to get on a steel or ti next year with done correctly this time with in depth fitting.


----------



## mhemberg

33 
220 6'3
I have three rides

Specialized Transition Comp for Tris

Klein Quantum Fastest bullet prook bike as far as I am concerned

Voodoo Dambala converted to and ss urban maching for commuting


Like them all


----------



## tbrown524

230lbs down from 265(thanks to cycling)
Trek 2200
I ride 50+ miles per week.. I even ride to the gym at 4:30 in the morning just to put more miles on the. I'm doing my first century next month.. hopefully I'll drop another 10lbs by then.


----------



## hppy4u

34 years old
5'10" @ 199 lbs.
Only ride approximately 50-75 miles a week during the season (quite a bit more in the offseason ironically on a trainer).

Ride 3 bikes:
1. Fondriest P4C (club ride/group ride bike)
2003 Campy Record w/ Zipp 404s

2. Cinelli Proxima (daily workhorse/interval bike)
2006 Campy Chorus w/Mavic Ksyrium SSC-SLs

3. Cinelli Soft Ride Mountain bike (nice recovery ride bike-keeps me from hammering with the low gearing)
Shimano Deore LX w/Mavic Cross-Ride wheels


----------



## toddco13

37 years old, 225 lbs, 6' 0"

I've ridden 3000+ miles in the last year and a half, and dropped 25 pounds.

My rides are:

2005 Redline Conquest
FSA Gossamer Triple crank (53/39/30), Shimano LX derailuers, XT 53-11 Cassett
Tiagra 9 speed levers
Avid BB5 Road Disc brakes
Terry Fly saddle
WTB Speed City 32h wheels
Conti Ultra Gatorskins 28c tires
Ritchey Comp stem and bar


2007 Bianchi Fremont (stock, single speed)
Suigino 48T, 17t Shimano freewheel


2006 Argon 18 Radon frame and fork
Campy Chorus Compact Group (50/34 crank, 13-29 cassset, Chorus brakes)
Camp Vento wheelset
Selle SMP Extra saddle
Torelli stem
Salsa 46cm Pro Road bar
Carbon seat post
Michelin Kyrilion (sp?) Carbon tires 25c

2002 Kona Fire Mountain MTB


----------



## Lawrencer2003

*Trying to get lighter but...*

6' 230LBS Age 50
1000 - 1500 miles per season
2006 Waterford RST22 (Custom)
Campi Centaur - Compact Cranks
Mavic Aksium Wheels
Ritchey Pro + CK Headset
Steel Rules!

Aiming for 200. Still makes me a clydesdale though.


----------



## aliensporebomb

Geez.

I just edited my original post but it is a bigger deal for another reason:

"2007 and 2 months:
173 pounds and dropping. 2664.54 miles since 3/20/06.

Getting closer to goal. Re-adjusted for 150-155 or so."

I'm currently typing this wearing a pair of 35" waist jeans.
I haven't worn this size in about 11 years. So I'm pretty happy about it.

Keeping at it.


----------



## exracer

47
5' 8"
225lbs
That is way up considering 25 yrs ago I weighed 155-160lbs racing cat3. When I raced mountain bikes 15 yrs ago I weighed 175-180lbs. I'd like to get back down to 180.

05 Abici Vader
Dura Ace 7800 w/ FSA Team carbon crank
Deda stem and bars
Selle seat 
Thompson seat post
White Ind hubs w/Velocity aerohead rims
Only riding about 40 mi/wk right now. Started going back into the gym and doing spin classes. I'll be riding 150mi+/wk by the time summer gets here


----------



## rideorglide

Sounds familiar.

A tri is a long-range goal for me. Progress there is incremental.

BTW -- I get down to Dallas Fort Worth once in a while. How do you like the cycling around Fort Worth? I see the odd hill or two around there, looks like it might be interesting.

A couple of times I've pondered renting a bike if I am in town for a week, maybe from REI in Richardson or some such place. But usually the schedule is tight.






633 said:


> Me either, man, but I'm going to do a short-distance one with a 5K on the end in April. I hate running, but I want to have done at least one, even if my knees force me to walk part of the run.


----------



## waggie

220lb
Look KG281 with D/A ultegra mix


----------



## Triker

OK. I'll weigh in. 5 years ago my doc said to get some exercise. I was 52, 5'9' and 235. Now down to 185, 4500 miles per year and training for PBP. Should be down to 170 for the season as I am now serious about this.

Best thing I did this northern midwest winter is get a CompuTrainer.


----------



## barndoor

Another newb here....

6'7" 270ish.. and trying to lose weight...

My ride?
#1 CAAD3 R1000 66cm Cannondale w/105 components/Brooks B17 saddle, Mavic O/P wheels.
AKA the "great pumpkin" because of it's orangish color 

I also have a couple of 27" framed old Schwinn Travelers to beat around on.....and another '66cm R400 Cannondale w/RX100 components....as a backup.......AND an old Panasonic DX-2000 road frame , a little over 71cm , that I'm going to do a nice build up with......other than that.....just a couple of old Stingrays and Fastbacks that I mess around with


----------



## 2k2

Newbie also.
almost 39
6'4"-235lbs
200 miles last summer,on mtb. 
have not finished road build yet.

2006 k2 redzone/w carbon fork,
FSA kforce carbon-cranks,post,stem/kwing bar
campy record carbon leavers,Derailleurs
tektro r750 carbon brakes,pads
Mavic Ksyrium ssc sl black/e3 carbon ti skewers
selle italia fluid/carbon ti
nokon all around

should be puttin in some real miles in 2007 :thumbsup:


----------



## El Mero Chingon

6'3"
280 on a good day before hitting the can :blush2: 
I like to say God blessed me with a passion for cycling but cursed me with the body of an NFL lineman. 

Been riding since '95 but have had to take a medically-forced hiatus here and there several times over that timeframe due to injuries (shattered bones and other injuries from crashes tend to do that to ya  ).

My best cycling weight was down to 235, worst weight was 295. I'm coming off a broken clavicle from last year so am back on the downward trend. Both my brothers are 360lb+ fellow 6'+ guys and if not for cycling, I'd be right up there with them. 

Living in South Texas (where the riding season is 51.5 weeks/year) I manage about 7500 miles on and off road. Having said that, I've gone through three Specialized Allez and M4 frames since '97. All of them snapped at the CS/SS weld on the drive side. 

Current frame is

2004 Specialized Allez pro E5 SLX Aluminum w/factory carbon fork (started with a bottom line Allez, this is the latest warranty frame Specialized sent me)
Full 7700 Dura Ace triple (53/39/30 - 12/23) (fat boy's gotta have his triple)
Mavic CXP 33 (32 spoke, DT Revo, 3-cross) laced to Chris King hubs (annoys the skinny racer boys to hear me at the back of the pack, knowing I'm not pedalling but still hanging with them)
Salsa Skewers
Conti 4-season 700X25 front/rear
Easton EC70 seatpost mated to Terry Fly saddle
Specialized aluminum stem
Specialized S-Works carbon bar
Cane Creek integrated HS
Speedplay Zero Chromoly pedals
Cateye double wireless computer
King SS cage

Subtract blow-out bag and spaceman flask holder, my 62cm bike built up tips the scales at 19.2 lbs. Wheelset has been pretty damn near bomb-proof given my "bulldozer" ride style and poor city streets.

If I ate more sensibly and laid off the apres ride cervezas, I'd drop the weight a whole lot easier. But honestly, where's the fun in that? Besides, I do this for the fun, not the exercise!

I'm overdue for my next frame failure so as long as Specialized keeps replacing them, I'll keep riding (and snapping) them. Downtime kinda sucks, but I have 5 other bikes (including a bent trike) to bide the time.


----------



## New_World_Man

Noob
31
6'2"-210lbs
2000 Caad3 R600 stock

I work out in the gym way more than I ride so keeping my weight *up* is a good thing for me. I will however get down to 195-200 for the summer riding season.


----------



## barndoor

I've just picked up a couple of Schwinn Paramounts to add to my stable....a couple of early '70s, an '89 and a 92 Parafujimount.

You know, just beater bikes.....


----------



## owens76

27 yo
6'5"
225
70-160 miles per week during spring/summer/fall
2005 Orbea Lobular 100 with team Euskatel paint
Campagnolo Centaur
Campagnolo Vento G3 wheelset


----------



## Fonz

*Big Guy Gear*

40 years old
5' 10"
210 lbs.
20 miles a day average (more on weekends and Thursdays)
Orbea Marmolada 2004
Campy Chorus 10 Speed 2007 groupo
Mavic Ksyrium SL wheelset
Vittoria Vittoria Open Corsa Evo CX tires
ZeusCarbon post
Selle Italia Flite Gel Flow saddle
Bontrager stem
ITM ? bars
Garmin Edge 305 HR/C Computer

I have just upgraded to the Gruppo and Wheels from stock. Still have to get the Bars and Stem done. Love this frame, even though low end and Mostly Aluminum!


----------



## thecrazyfinn

a couple weeks shy of 30
6'3", 278lbs (down from 285 when I got back on the bike 3 weeks ago)
averaging 100km a week, hoping to hit 200km/wk by the beginning of summer

While I was around 190 when I graduated high school (up from 175 when I hit my full height, but I was a bone rack then), I wasn't fully grown, at full growth (22 or so) I weighed 220 and was a little shy on muscles.

I'm shooting for 240 or so as a fit weight. Being built tall & wide makes dropping any lower than that iffy (losing muscle mass) and below 200 actively dangerous.

Bikes:

'07 Steelwool Sweet City SS in Large(57cm). Lugged Double-butted 4130 EBB frame & fork.
Profile Stoker bars (44cm)
Axiom threadless stem (10 degree, 80mm)
Selle Italia NT1
Steelwool 36 spoke high-flange hubs laced 3x to Alex ACE-19 rims with 14g spokes. Rear is a flip/flop one a 130mm OTL axle, 16 fixed/16 free.
Diacompe long-reach brakes, Tektro aero levers, Steelwool headset, crank, 44t chainring, chainguard & seatpost, Shimano UN25 BB, Shimano M520 pedals, Specialized 700x25c All Condition tires.

MTB:
'97 Rockhopper 20.5"
LX rear derailleur, Deore Rapidfire+ 9spd shifter, 1x9 config, 105 12-25 9spd cassette, Son of Strongarm crank with 44t and 32t Raceface Race Rings, Specialized cartridge BB, SRAM 9spd chain, cheapo SPD-clone DH pedals, specialized alloy seatpost, Velo Plush (ugh) saddle, Aheadset, Zoom 90mm high-rise stem, Syncros riser bars, ODI Lock-On grips, 1st gen XT V's, Avid SD2.0 levers(non-V), Black 9spd XT 32 hole hub laced 3x to black Mavic X517 rim with black DT 14/15g DB spokes. Currently needs fork, front wheel and tires.


----------



## Wookiebiker

Wookiebiker said:


> 6 feet tall and currently 265 pounds.
> 
> The lightest I've been since the 8th grade is 211 pounds and that was when I was racing mountain bikes. I good light weight for me is in the 220's.
> 
> I've rode for approximately 12 years on one level or another. Sometimes very serious, sometimes not at all. I'm working my way back down to the 230's which I'll be happy with weight wise.
> 
> Currently riding:
> 
> Several year old Scattante Zonal
> 10 year old Shimano 105 components
> 32 spoke rims on Mavic rims
> 
> On order:
> 
> Curtlo frame
> Ultegra components
> Possibly Avid disc brakes
> Wheel set is yet to be determined



Just updating the thread:

It's a new riding season and I'm down to 235 pounds now (though I balloned to 285 this past winter).

I finally had My Curtlo come in last summer (mid June) and rode my weight down from 265 to about 250 by the end of the summer.

My Curtlo is equipped with the following:

10 Speed Ultegra components (shifters, rear derailleur, 105 front derailleur, 12-23 rear cassette)
Wheels: XT disc hubs, Mavic Open Pro Rims, 32 spokes (DB 14/15)
Avid BB7 Disc brakes
Selle San Marco Aspid Glamor saddle (it's a womens saddle, but is wide, firm and fits)
Thompson 0 degree seat post
Conti GP4000 tires
Ritchey Pro (46cm CTC) bars and 100mm -6 degree stem
FSA Energy compact cranks (175mm) 48/34 gearing


Here is a pic of the bike


----------



## Anonymous

29 for the 12th time
5'12"
205
My bike is a 1976, tenspeed that's in it's 8th or 9th incarnation as a fixie with about 90 inches of gear. I ride about 300 top 400 miles a week, in the summer. About 250 on the road, and the rest on dirt. In the winter I only commute on a full squishy MTB. I'm a capricorn, I enjoy long walks on the beach, romantic candle light dinners, and I dream of world peace, and naked Olson twins, paying me big bucks for sex.


----------



## genejockey

49
6'0"
215 lb (down from 235 a year ago)
I ride 3-4 times a week, 16-25 miles weekdays, 50 or so on Sunday Starting to add climbs to the Sunday ride.

Bikes (I switch back and forth):
Ritchey Road Logic, 1995, 58 cm
8 speed Dura Ace kit
Dura Ace hubs with Velocity Aerohead rims, 32 14/15 gauge spokes
Conti Ultra Race, 700x25
Ritchey seatpost
Avocet 02 Air 40R saddle
Salsa stem
Cinelli Nerve bars

Bianchi 928, 2006, 61 cm
Veloce kit with FSA compact crank
Fulcrum Racing 5's
Conti Grand Prix 700x23 (came with the bike - I'll replace them with 700x25s when they wear out)
FSA zero setback seatpost
Avocet 02 Air 40R saddle
ITM stem and bars

The Bianchi's a month old. I'm going to use it for climbing, and save the Ritchey for longer rides that strain the drivetrain less, since you can't get 8sp Dura Ace cassettes anymore.

I used to ride about 3-4000 miles/year, but I stopped riding for a couple years. I wish I hadn't, because it's a lot harder regaining the fitness at 49!! My goal is to get below 200lb, and get in at least 3000 miles this year. So far, I've got about 650 under my belt.


----------



## smw

Kram59 said:


> 44 y/o, (soon to be 45), just shy of 6', 195 lbs now, 185 mid season.
> 
> 2003 Look KG 461
> Ksyrium SSC wheelset
> D/A 9 componponents (except for and FSA pro crank and Ultegra brake calipers-I'd like to replace these with Mavic)
> Weyless C/F post, ITM Less stem, Easton EC90 bar.
> Time Impact mag pedals.
> Love this one!
> Here she is;



Im on a Look KG381 and a Madone









I love this bike, sweet ride.:thumbsup:


----------



## Evoracer

42yo
5'11"
235 from 255
30-130 weekly

1986 Schwinn Circuit
Fizik Arione
Record seatpost
Nitto Noodle
Campy Centaur Shifters
Ultegra 9spd 12-29
Shimano 700r compact
Mavic Ksyrium Elites
Conti's

All steel retro ride stands out in a crowd. 830mi since March '07


----------



## jbkalla

I'm 6' and 265lbs (~120Kg). I took my first long ride at this weight yesterday on my Fuji Team with 12/27 36/50, Neuvation M28 Aero wheels (with ceramic hubs), Terry Fly saddle, Easton E-70 handlebars. The picture below shows the Fizik Arione saddle, which was a little too small for my inordinately large butt.

I've been worried about riding a road bike at this weight, but some cute friends of mine wanted to try riding, so I couldn't really refuse! I was really concerned about riding so heavy on a road bike, since most bikes say they're made for the "standard" 170lb person, but I was needlessly concerned. The bike held up great for the two hours I was on it! Now, except for my bum, I feel great! I'm thinking of resuming the 12mi commute to work, which I abandoned last year when it got too cold (that's where I gained an extra fifty pounds!).


----------



## Padre

jbkalla said:


> The picture below shows the Fizik Arione saddle, which was a little too small for my inordinately large butt.
> The bike held up great for the two hours I was on it! Now, except for my bum, I feel great!


No matter how much fat you have on your butt, your bones are still the same width apart. You've gotta find a saddle that supports the proper width of your bones. The Fizik has seemed very narrow to me. I ride the Specialized Toupe 143mm wide to support mine. I used to be 250lbs and now I'm down to 210lbs. My bones are the same width though.


----------



## Wookiebiker

jbkalla said:


> The picture below shows the Fizik Arione saddle, which was a little too small for my inordinately large butt.



As far as saddles go, you need to find one that fits the width of your "sit" bones. I'm 6 feet tall and have an inordinately large butt as well, and have found that I can't go with any saddle that's less than 155mm wide.

Others can, I can't.

Anything narrower and my "sit" bones are off the sides of the saddle not on the saddle. I like Specialized saddles for their 155mm width and flat surfaces, however the lighter ones are a little weak. My current saddle is a Selle San Marco Aspide Glamour. It's technically a womens saddle, but is as long as male saddles, is 155mm wide, flat and light (190 grams) with little padding. I've found it to not necessarily be the most comfortable saddle I've ever ridden, but it's by far the least painfull saddle I've ever ridden.

The longest ride to date on my Selle San Marco is a little over 4 hours with no real discomfort. It's painless enough that I no longer need after ride care (Udderly Smooth) to keep from getting saddle sores.

As for the bike not being able to handle your weight. I've ridden normal bikes at your weight without much problem. Sometimes the wheels can be an issue if they can't handle your weight. Generally for somebody over 200 pounds or so I recomend a nice set of Shimano hubs, 32 spokes (14/15 doubble butted) and Mavic Open Pro rims. They are super stout, fairly light and you don't have to worry about them.

Everything else about the bike, I wouldn't worry about at all (except the seat). Have fun on the bike and the more you ride the more you CAN ride and the more weight you will lose. I'm down around 55 pounds this year and am hovering just over 230 pounds now (down from 285 this winter). Though I ride a custom frame and have stout components on my bike (total weight of my bike is right at 22 pounds).

Many happy miles to you and your new bike :thumbsup:


----------



## bsaunder

31yr old
5'10"
~230lbs 
~70-320 miles/week ~50weeks per year

'04 Trek 1200 now only used for commuting and bad weather riding
'07 Specialized Roubaix expert - love the bike!

hoping to start dropping more fat with more long rides (most are currently ~1hr rides). As soon as I get medical release from my appendix surgery, I'll start doing 3-5 hour rides on the weekends.

hopefully getting a Strong for commuting and some cyclocross ordered soon.


----------



## scottmilk9

I'm 39yo, 6'2 240lbs just got back into biking. I have a Tommasso Monza and trying to ride 50-75 miles a week.
I need to get a training partner or a personal trainer to give me a kick in the ass to get motivated.


----------



## Brain A'Missing

Is this the longest running, active post or what? Like the interest and input! G-dub where are you?


----------



## scottmilk9

Any big guys from AZ? looking to start a big guy only club/ride.


----------



## kmac

37 years old
5'11" 215 (down from 240)
Orbea Opal '06
Campy Chorus
Speedplay Zeros
Try to ride 75-125 miles a week.

Getting into cycling has really changed my life. I'm in better shape than I can ever remember, and I love having a ride to look forward to. Other than spending time with my kids, there is nothing else I'd rather be doing. I keep telling myself I need to lose 15 more pounds to help on the climbs!


----------



## DarkSaturn

26 years old
Calgary, Alberta
6'0"
262 lbs (max was just over 270)

Ride 1
2002 Oryx Equipe 1000 MTB (steel)
Rims bent a-plenty from mashing curbs

Ride 2
2007 Opus Sentiero (cross bike)
Stock equipment (with the exception of pedals, no clipless for my size 11 EEEE's)

I've been commuting 2-3 times a week on the MTB, 7km in the morning, 10+ on the way home depending on the route I take. Another 20km every other weekend. Ordered the Sentiero a week ago, should be here by Wednesday. Aiming for 100km+ a week once it arrives. Riding for fitness and enjoyment.


----------



## jbkalla

Wookiebiker said:


> As far as saddles go, you need to find one that fits the width of your "sit" bones. I'm 6 feet tall and have an inordinately large butt as well, and have found that I can't go with any saddle that's less than 155mm wide.
> 
> Others can, I can't.
> 
> Anything narrower and my "sit" bones are off the sides of the saddle not on the saddle. I like Specialized saddles for their 155mm width and flat surfaces, however the lighter ones are a little weak. My current saddle is a Selle San Marco Aspide Glamour. It's technically a womens saddle, but is as long as male saddles, is 155mm wide, flat and light (190 grams) with little padding. I've found it to not necessarily be the most comfortable saddle I've ever ridden, but it's by far the least painfull saddle I've ever ridden.
> 
> The longest ride to date on my Selle San Marco is a little over 4 hours with no real discomfort. It's painless enough that I no longer need after ride care (Udderly Smooth) to keep from getting saddle sores.
> 
> As for the bike not being able to handle your weight. I've ridden normal bikes at your weight without much problem. Sometimes the wheels can be an issue if they can't handle your weight. Generally for somebody over 200 pounds or so I recomend a nice set of Shimano hubs, 32 spokes (14/15 doubble butted) and Mavic Open Pro rims. They are super stout, fairly light and you don't have to worry about them.
> 
> Everything else about the bike, I wouldn't worry about at all (except the seat). Have fun on the bike and the more you ride the more you CAN ride and the more weight you will lose. I'm down around 55 pounds this year and am hovering just over 230 pounds now (down from 285 this winter). Though I ride a custom frame and have stout components on my bike (total weight of my bike is right at 22 pounds).
> 
> Many happy miles to you and your new bike :thumbsup:


Padre and Wookie, thanks for the replies! I think I'm going to try a Specialized saddle. Though the Terry is wider than the Fizik, I'm thinking it might not be the right fit for me. I had a lot more pain than I usually have the first time out during the season.


----------



## tukson rider

Christ! Some of you are ligtweights! I'd love to be 200 lbs! 

35yo
245 lbs @ 6ft even

Ride:
2003 Fuji League (cro-mo)
Converted it to a fixie (even with a tensioner... I just can't pedal backwards)
I commute to work, 30mi a day m-f.

My weekend ride is a home-built K2 flying monkey mtb I built with parts from eBay.


----------



## freitach

48 years old, 6'3", 240 lbs,
2007 SWorks Specialized Roubaix SL, S works carbon cranks, Dura ace 10 speed, 50x34T, Mavic Ksyrium ES, S-Works Roubaix, 700x23/25c tires
150-250 km/week
Fast, stiff , very comfortable and smooth ride. Absolutely love it. Compared to previous bike (Giant TCR), I do not feel "beat up" after 2-3 hour ride


----------



## Balderick

186cm + 103kg. Bike is now Argon 18 Ti with 9 speed Ultegra. Wheels are a bit of a mix due to failures and replacement - front is Ritchey OCR Pro with Dt Swiss hub, and rear is Mavic CXP 33, Ulterga hub and straight DT spokes. Rear replaces a DT Swiss RR1.1 on a DT Swiss onyx hub (rim twisted and brake surface worn heavily, after only about 3000k, and hub fractured on drive side at two spoke holes after 27,000k), which itself was a rebuild using the same hub of two Ritchey OCR Pro (both rims cracked at the spoke holes on drive side).


----------



## IAmCosmo

240 lbs (or somewhere around there).

Specialized Allez Elite Triple
Tiagra/105 components
Stock except for Neuvation M28 Aero wheels

My first "real" road bike. I've decided I'm going to put 5000 miles on it before I consider buying another road bike. I'm half way there now. Only complaint I had was the stock wheels which went out of true pretty easily. Replaced with the Neuvations, and 1000 miles later they are still true. Love the geometry and the feel of the bike. Another Specialized will probably be at the top of my list when it comes time for a new one.

Unless I hit the lottery between then and now...


----------



## mace2

23, 5'9", about 187lbs
100-130 miles/week
07 allez elite (105)

first road bike. loving it.


----------



## de.abeja

29y 6'2" 220-205# depends on my school/work ratio. ~100 miles a week (again work/school ratio)

Ride: 2006 Scattante, first road bike.

Ultegra mix

Korso wheels (Performance Titans) The front has stayed true as can be over the past 1K miles but the rear will not keep straight no matter how I baby it. I think I am mashing it out of alignment on hills.

Looking for Ult/OP's or Aksiums on craigslist but probably will end up going custom CK/Aeroheads or something like that.


----------



## MongoLikeCycling

39 years old
6' 4"
250 lbs.
30-100 miles a week
Giant OCR C1
Shimano Dura Ace / Ultegra 10 speed 
Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheelset
Vredstein Fortezza tires
Easton EA 70 Bars
Fisik Rodine saddle (still looking for "the one")
FSA SLK Cranks



Speaking of seats...

I'm was primarily a dirt guy who is switching to road for a variety of reasons...

Got any ideas on a big guy saddle? I tend to do century rides, and it's hard on the tookus!


----------



## Einstruzende

MongoLikeCycling said:


> 39 years old
> 6' 4"
> 250 lbs.
> 30-100 miles a week
> Giant OCR C1
> Shimano Dura Ace / Ultegra 10 speed
> Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheelset
> Vredstein Fortezza tires
> Easton EA 70 Bars
> Fisik Rodine saddle (still looking for "the one")
> FSA SLK Cranks
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of seats...
> 
> I'm was primarily a dirt guy who is switching to road for a variety of reasons...
> 
> Got any ideas on a big guy saddle? I tend to do century rides, and it's hard on the tookus!


As a fellow in your range, and having ridden many centuries, I can honestly say that an "old fashioned" Brooks leather saddle is the way to go. Model B-17 specifically. There are two things against it though in this realm of carbon fiber: it's heavy, and will look somewhat out of place on a CF bike (especially if you get a color other than black).

If you can't bring yourself to do that, then I might also recommend the San Marco Regal. It seems to be about as wide as the brooks, though it's much lighter (it's plastic and titanium), and looks sportier. 

The Brooks is "flatter" across it's width than the Regal. It's impossible to say without trying them which profile you might like more.

So bottom line for me: If i'm riding long, then I'm on the Brooks equipped bike, no questions asked.

For my "sportier" bikes, I use the Regals and typically don't go past 50 miles on them (though that is mostly because I ride the "sportier" bike on weekly club rides).


----------



## IAmCosmo

MongoLikeCycling said:


> 39 years old
> 6' 4"
> 250 lbs.
> 30-100 miles a week
> Giant OCR C1
> Shimano Dura Ace / Ultegra 10 speed
> Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheelset
> Vredstein Fortezza tires
> Easton EA 70 Bars
> Fisik Rodine saddle (still looking for "the one")
> FSA SLK Cranks
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of seats...
> 
> I'm was primarily a dirt guy who is switching to road for a variety of reasons...
> 
> Got any ideas on a big guy saddle? I tend to do century rides, and it's hard on the tookus!



I love the Specialized Body Geometry saddles. I have heard a lot of good things about Brooks saddles, but I don't eat, wear, or sit on animals, so I'll never own/use one.


----------



## Wookiebiker

MongoLikeCycling said:


> Speaking of seats...
> 
> I'm was primarily a dirt guy who is switching to road for a variety of reasons...
> 
> Got any ideas on a big guy saddle? I tend to do century rides, and it's hard on the tookus!



I've found the best luck with Specialized 155mm wide saddles (the upper end ones, not lower end). They are flat and fairly wide with enough cushion to keep the ride nice, but not sink into the saddle. The highest end model however, is a bit weak around the front of the cut out and I've broken the saddle there before.

Currently I'm riding a Selle San Marco Glamor Aspide saddle. It's actually (technically) a womens saddle, but fits really well. It's 155mm wide, has very little padding, is flat with just a bit of an uptick at the back of the saddle and is fairly light. It however, doesn't have a lot of for/aft saddle adjustment which might limit your ability to make it fit really well.

Also, for/aft positioning as well as vertical tilt have a lot to do with saddle comfort. Make sure to play with what ever saddle you have, a millimeter or two can make all the difference in the world. Also make sure you get a saddle wide enough that your sit bones actually sit on the saddle, not off to the sides. I've found that any saddle less than 155mm doesn't work for me due to that reason, and in reality could use a 160mm saddle. I think this is where most big guys have problems, their sit bones are wider than smaller riders and the saddle makers don't really make light weight, nice fitting saddles for bigger/wider riders.


----------



## Bogenschild

*A REAL Clydesdale*

At 6'6" 275 lbs., former defensive tackle, now 51 doing 60-80 mp week in commuting and weekend warrior recreation, my weight fluctuates between 260-280 and while I'd love to head more towards 250 or below by the end of the year it may not happen and that's ok. It took many years and lots of weight training to develop the bulk to fit my bones, and while I look rather huge on a bike I am happy being 'me'. I bike more to maintain and build cardio fitness and leg strength than to drop lbs. Been serious about road biking for about 3 years now; I've had a few size/weight problems with components as I'm not the human fly that manufacturers seem to have in mind in designing products, but have mostly 'solved' them by trial and error. Biggest problem is clothing in Euro sz 10, 4 or 5xl for jerseys for my 50" chest... I've also broken a couple of saddles (the rails detached from the seat in one case, and the rails actually broke in another). I used to get lots of pinch flats but have learned that at my size I can't run on anything less than 25-26mm tires that hold lots of air -- and to keep my tires inflated as fully as possible at all times. I occasionally need to true my wheels after hitting potholes/rough roads, but the 36 spokes and Fusion rims are pretty tough; may be looking to upgrade to CXP-33s or Open Pro rims in future...
My current setup: Mix'n'match web deals:
63 cm Jamis frame, 631 Reynolds steel (it is real)
Look carbon fork
Campy Chorus shifters
Campy Centaur brakes
Ultegra triple 9 cranks
DA 12-25 cassette
DA 7701 chain
Ultegra rear hub, 36h
DA front hub, 36h
Velocity Fusion Rims
Sette Italia Success saddle just broke; looking for replacement (Brooks? Arione? suggestions welcome...)
Thomson seat post
In photo I have Vrederstein 25mm tires on the wheels; for communting I run a Vittoria 28mm Randonneur tire in the rear and Continental Ultra Gator 26mm tire on the front in Albuquerque (land of goat head stickers). So if you ever see a 'REAL' Clydesdale out there - it may be me!


----------



## Wookiebiker

Bogenschild said:


> Biggest problem is clothing in Euro sz 10, 4 or 5xl for jerseys for my 50" chest...


As a former collegiate thrower (shot,disc and hammer), I feel your pain when it comes to some clothing. I haven't lifted weights in years and still run a 49"-50" chest. For Jerseys check out Performance's XXXL jersey's. They fit me around the chest great though when I was 285 were a little tight around the arms (chest was still fine). The waist however, I still had room to grow if I went that direction.

Now that I'm down to 230 pounds (200-230 miles a week will drop the weight  ), they still fit the chest, but are pretty loose around the middle, but still work fine.

I also like their Century shorts (non Gel), The XL's fit my 28" thighs without any problems and when I used to lift and had 30" thighs the XXL's fit well.

Performance seems to make cycling clothes using normal sizes for their fitting, not small guys. I know I tried to put on a Cannondal XXL jersey *once*, I could barely breath in it because it was so tight.


----------



## Bogenschild

*xxxl*

Thanks, I appreciate the tip on the jerseys. Great that you've dropped to 230! I'm inspired to up my distances as well as my wattage!
tb:thumbsup:


----------



## Wookiebiker

Bogenschild said:


> Thanks, I appreciate the tip on the jerseys. Great that you've dropped to 230! I'm inspired to up my distances as well as my wattage!
> tb:thumbsup:



No problem....Not only shoudl the Jersey's fit, they are cheap to.

Also, as far as saddles go, it depends on your butt. However, I would look towards a wider saddle considering your size. I've found I can't ride anything narrower than 155mm. You might want to take a look at the new Specialized Avatar. I have one that I like and use on my trainer bike now (permenantly fixed to my trainer  ). It comes in widths as wide as 155mm and is pretty stout as far as construction goes. It's also a flat saddle, which I like, but you might not.

Best bet when it comes to saddles....Find a good shop that will allow long test rides or have loaner saddles that you can try out for a week or so. Then when you find one you like, purchase that one.

A lot of big guys also like the Brooks B17 saddle. It's 170mm wide, but looks odd and is heavy. If you can get past those problems it may be the saddle for you.


----------



## IAmCosmo

Wookiebiker said:


> No problem....Not only shoudl the Jersey's fit, they are cheap to.
> 
> Also, as far as saddles go, it depends on your butt. However, I would look towards a wider saddle considering your size. I've found I can't ride anything narrower than 155mm. You might want to take a look at the new Specialized Avatar. I have one that I like and use on my trainer bike now (permenantly fixed to my trainer  ). It comes in widths as wide as 155mm and is pretty stout as far as construction goes. It's also a flat saddle, which I like, but you might not.
> 
> Best bet when it comes to saddles....Find a good shop that will allow long test rides or have loaner saddles that you can try out for a week or so. Then when you find one you like, purchase that one.
> 
> A lot of big guys also like the Brooks B17 saddle. It's 170mm wide, but looks odd and is heavy. If you can get past those problems it may be the saddle for you.


If you have a shop near you that sells Specialized and has the "butt-o-meter" or whatever it's called that measures you for saddles, do that. I figured with my 40" waist I would need a wide saddle, so I got the wide Avatar saddle. I just couldn't get comfortable on it. I had them measure me, and once I got over the funny feeling of having another man measure my butt, I found out that the way my body is made I need a narrow seat. I took their advice and put one on and I love it. Much more comfortable than my wider seat.


----------



## Bogenschild

*Avatar and wider vs. narrower saddle for those of us w/40-42 in waists*

Thanks, I may look into an Avatar but I was fairly happy with the Selle Success I had on the bike originally. It was fairly narrow, maybe 140 or so at most (though I didn't measure it). I definitely felt some discomfort on a century run, or similar longish rides, but I take that to be a normal state of affairs when butt meets saddle for 5 hours or so. Despite the weight I'm now leaning towards a Brooks B17Pro.. After all, will a couple hundred grams make a difference on top of my 275 lbs? But I'm also looking at Terry saddles and anything with a cutout as it would be nice not to be numb-nutted after a century...


----------



## Wookiebiker

Bogenschild said:


> Thanks, I may look into an Avatar but I was fairly happy with the Selle Success I had on the bike originally. It was fairly narrow, maybe 140 or so at most (though I didn't measure it). I definitely felt some discomfort on a century run, or similar longish rides, but I take that to be a normal state of affairs when butt meets saddle for 5 hours or so. Despite the weight I'm now leaning towards a Brooks B17Pro.. After all, will a couple hundred grams make a difference on top of my 275 lbs? But I'm also looking at Terry saddles and anything with a cutout as it would be nice not to be numb-nutted after a century...



I would definitely suggest checking the width of your "Sit" bones if at all possible. I can tell I need wider saddles because I can literally feel my sit bones off to the side of smaller saddles. If you felt fine on a smaller saddle you may not need the extra width.

Another saddle to look at might be the Selle Italia Max Flite. It's 153 wide, has a cut out, has some vibration damping, is fairly stout as far as build and has a similar shape to the Flite. It might be just what you are looking for.

As I said before, your best bet is to see if a LBS has some loaner saddles you can try out and give them some test runs.

As far as the Brooks B17 goes, most big guys swear by them, but I could never get past the "Look" of the saddle and to an extent it's weight. As much as I'm not concerned with weight, I can get enough comfort out of my Selle San March Glamour Aspid that I'm OK with it for a century and it weights almost a pound less.

They also take time to break in since they are a true "Leather" saddle and will conform to the shape of your butt over time. They also take extra care to keep the leather conditioned.


----------



## Hackney

*Seven Axiom*

6'4" 200lb

64cm Seven Axiom. Somewhere between a 'Race' and an 'SG'. Owned it for about 5 months and it's the best bike I've ever had. Great in everything from tight street crits to sportifs


----------



## jabpn

6'1" 205 lbs.

I ride a stock KHS Flite 300.

200-250 miles/week. (Spring/Summer/Fall)
25-100 miles/week. (winter and includes my commute)


----------



## KoDAK

*5'9" 280 lbs 35 years*

New rider cheep bike making the best of it
20 miles to and from work almost every day


----------



## 10ae1203

5'8 190-195# down from 230 since October last year.

0 to 50 miles/week.

Lemond Alpe (2002)
some brand X 130 mm stem, 3 spacers, flipped up
Noodle bar 41cm
Brooks B17
Mavic cxp22 w/ 700x25 Specialized tires
Mostly Shimano 105
Cinelli cork tape w/ amber shellac
175 cranks 
early 90's Look pedals (from the first time I was riding)

29 inch inseam, but when I was riding a lot whan I was younger, I couldnt get comfortable below 120 rpms. The longer cranks seem to fix that.


----------



## fbagatelleblack

*Big New Bike*

I'm gonna build up one of these over the next few weeks (because it is going to take me a while to get some of the small parts):










https://cyclesvalhalla.com/bicyclesandframes/bicyclesfortallfolks.html

It is a "virtual" 68cm frame, made from 7005 aluminum with tube dimensions designed for riders up to 350lb. The fork is carbon fiber, but it is designed to take tires up to 32mm. The frame geometry is generally classic "sport touring," but the chainstays are a longish 43cm to fit my big ole size 15 feet.

Should be a fun project.

- FBB


----------



## normalnorm

6'1" 235 lbs.

Trek madone 5.2-16.8lbs
Bianchi mls-19.1lbs
400-1,000 kms per month(including mtbing)


----------



## bigpinkt

MongoLikeCycling said:


> 39 years old
> 6' 4"
> 250 lbs.
> 30-100 miles a week
> Giant OCR C1
> Shimano Dura Ace / Ultegra 10 speed
> Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheelset
> Vredstein Fortezza tires
> Easton EA 70 Bars
> Fisik Rodine saddle (still looking for "the one")
> FSA SLK Cranks
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of seats...
> 
> I'm was primarily a dirt guy who is switching to road for a variety of reasons...
> 
> Got any ideas on a big guy saddle? I tend to do century rides, and it's hard on the tookus!



Trust me the best saddle ever made is the Rolls. Your tookus will love it


----------



## OldEndicottHiway

40 young years
5' 7 1/4"
132#
Klein QPro
Campy Record
Blonde hair 
Green eyes
Proportionate
Enjoy moonlit walks and cuddling by the fire

HAAAAAAAA   

Sorry guys couldn't resist. I'm so funny I slay me. Seriously, this is a great thread and I think us girls need one like it in the girly thread. I'll go and leave your treehouse now...


----------



## ralph1

*Height problem*



OldEndicottHiway said:


> 40 young years
> *5' 7 1/4"*
> 132#
> Klein QPro
> Campy Record
> Blonde hair
> Green eyes
> Proportionate
> Enjoy moonlit walks and cuddling by the fire
> 
> HAAAAAAAA
> 
> Sorry guys couldn't resist. I'm so funny I slay me. Seriously, this is a great thread and I think us girls need one like it in the girly thread. I'll go and leave your treehouse now...


Anyone that needs to put in the extra 1/4" really has issues with their height!!! VTIC  

cheers

Ralph

6'4".......not 6'4 and a 1/2" or 1/4 :thumbsup:

And I have just dropped to 201, down from 213


----------



## aboyd

*True Clyde here*

6'4"
275lb this morning (down from 304 in January)
32 years old

I ride a Giant OCR C3 that is pretty much stock, except for the Brooks B17, Ritchey stem to get more upright position, and custom built wheels. I was a little worried with the carbon frame for such a big rider, but I have been very pleased.


----------



## gcamp

43 yrs old
6'4"
205 lbs
2006 Serotta Fierte, all DA, DA wheels
25-100 miles a week


----------



## Joe Starck

atpjunkie said:


> 6' 4.5" somewhere between 220-240 (hopefully below 220 soon)
> Road - Merckx team Alu circa 99. Campy Record 9, (Chorus BB), record hubs 32 3xR 2xF Mavic O/P's, Ksyrium SCCs SL for climbing days. Stella Azzura Bar and Stem Syncros Seat Post Mavic Calipers, Selle Italia ProLink Saddle,Time RXS Carbon/Steel Pedals
> 
> Road -2 - Carl Strong Steel - build in progress Campy 9,TBD, Time Impact Pedals
> 
> Vintage Road - Merckx Corsa - Super record with Nuovo Record pedals and seatpost
> Regal Saddle, Cinelli Bar and Stem, Silca Pump-CampyHead, Mavic GL330 Tub hoops
> 
> Track - Joe Starck Steel Custom D/A Track Crank, Sugino Post, Campy FiveStar Hubs to Campy Pista Tub hoops 32 3X, Miche Pista Hubs to Saavadra Crono Tubs, 3T Stem and Bar, Speedplay Track Pedals
> 
> Cross 1 - Ridley Cross circa Y2K, Zornyc CF Fork 1" Alu Steerer, mishmash of MTB and road Shimano 8 speed parts,Spooky brakes, Mavic Classic SCC Tubs with Challenge Grifos 32/34, Ultegra Hubs Mavic GL3 (MA4?) tubs with Tufo T-34's, Ultegra Hubs with Velocity Aerohead (F) Mavic CXP33 Clinchers (various tires). Forgie Stem, Sycros 46 c-c road bar, Time Pedals, AC Forged Crank (46/36) various 8 speed cassettes (11-28 or 11-30) Selle Italia Prolink saddle, Kalloy /Ridley Seatpost, Spooky Top Mounts
> Time ATACs
> 
> Cross 2 - 03 Bianchi Cross Concept.Ultegra 9, Empella Frogglegg Brakes,Salsa top mounts,Thompson Post, FSA Energy Compact(50/34) Ult cassette (12-27) Selle Italia Oktavia Saddle in Celeste, Newton Oversized Bar and Stem (44 c-c, 31.8 with 120 stem)
> Mavic Classic SCC Tubs with Tufo prestige 32's, Ultegra Hubs with Rigida SHC 3000 Tubs with Tufo T-34's,Mavic K's (various tires, road use only), Time Pedals ATAC
> 
> MTB - ellsworth truth, Shimano XTR/XT 8 speed with Avid Mech Discs, King Hubs,Syncros Big Box rimes, Syncros Stem and Bar (flat) Thompson Post, White Bros Crank,Time Pedals ATAC


I only made a few track frames with my name on them, and I can't recall making one for somebody "6' 4.5"" Who are you? Who are you?
-Joe Starck


----------



## nagatahawk

yeah big team, 
Im 60 weight probably around 198. packed on 10 lbs last winter. promised myself I will not let that happen again. was invited to over 11 holiday dinners last year. went to about 9 this year maybe I'll cut it down to 4 or 5. thanks giving, job xmas, job dept. exmas family xmas and family new year, why do we have to eat to celebrate? whay are so many eating celebrationsl come around the end of the year? 

new ride is a Debarnadi Steel Frame, came with 105 groupu. w/ michelen tires. felt sluggish. currently updated to Campy veloce drive train, sella italia seat, campy Khamsin wheel sets and record brakes. tires are better but not great. serfas wi inner liners. no punctures yet.will up grade to conti 4000's

the bike is noticeably faster now. picked up speed on flats and down hills. my climb still sucks. I blame that on my weight. and bad knees. lol

see all yo big buts on the road!!

watch out for the skinny types, they're really fast!!

wn


----------



## clonechemist

I'm 23 years old, 6'2 200 lbs (down from 255 in march '06)

I commute daily on a Marin muirwoods rigid hybrid, and I ride a stock Trek 1500


----------



## Joe Starck

atpjunkie said:


> 6' 4.5" somewhere between 220-240 (hopefully below 220 soon)
> 
> Road -2 - Carl Strong Steel - build in progress Campy 9,TBD, Time Impact Pedals
> 
> Track - Joe Starck Steel Custom D/A Track Crank, Sugino Post, Campy FiveStar Hubs to Campy Pista Tub hoops 32 3X, Miche Pista Hubs to Saavadra Crono Tubs, 3T Stem and Bar, Speedplay Track Pedals


Hey there molecular currency junkie,
Didgya know that the German word "stark" means "strong?"


----------



## Guest

clonechemist said:


> I'm 23 years old, 6'2 200 lbs (down from 255 in march '06)
> 
> I commute daily on a Marin muirwoods rigid hybrid, and I ride a stock Trek 1500


Did you loose by riding or were you on a special diet.


----------



## clonechemist

slyjackson said:


> Did you loose by riding or were you on a special diet.


The weight loss was due to a simple combination of increasing my overall activity level and choosing to eat healthier foods in more reasonable portions


----------



## Guest

clonechemist said:


> The weight loss was due to a simple combination of increasing my overall activity level and choosing to eat healthier foods in more reasonable portions



:thumbsup:


----------



## jbkalla

clonechemist said:


> The weight loss was due to a simple combination of increasing my overall activity level and choosing to eat healthier foods in more reasonable portions


Great job! I hope to convert my 260lbs to 200lbs in the next several months by using the same tactic. I've just started riding to work. Hopefully, the 400ft climb on the way home (in the heat) will help with that!


----------



## MartinR100

49 y.o, 6'2", 195, approx. 75-100miles/wk. Riding '07 Biachi Virata (61), Sram Rival, Equipes with 25 cm Gators, Time RXS pedals. Love it!


----------



## JohnnyTooBad

41 yo, 6'2", currently just under 190 lb. Commute 10 mi (each way) to work on a Klein Q Carbon Race w/ Ultegra/105 mix (and my "bling" D/A Bottom braket ;-)), Bonti Race Lite wheels, CB Candy pedals, MTB shoes, Conti Gatorskins, and the dorkiest seatpost rack imaginable. It has a tupperware bin attached to it that I throw my gym bag in - simply for convenience, and I like looking like a dork as I blow past the squids with their carbon frames, carbon wheels, aero bars and minimalist seat packs. (it's my ego trip, and I like it that way!)

Not looking to lose any more weight, but it gets expensive buying enough food to keep me at 190 lbs when I'm commuting on the bike. I went down to 185 a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## jhamlin38

Hey martinr100...
how do you like the Rival stuff? i'm gonna pull the trigger soon. I do about 80-150 miles per week. down to 185 from 205lbs from april


----------



## MartinR100

jhamlin38 said:


> Hey martinr100...
> how do you like the Rival stuff? i'm gonna pull the trigger soon. I do about 80-150 miles per week. down to 185 from 205lbs from april



I like it a lot. Took maybe 3 minutes to get used to the double tap system. Really quick and accurate shifting on the cassette. Front shift took a bit longer to get, until I figured out that the trim is on the small ring. Especially nice is that you can bring the levers back against the bars so that in the drops or standing it is really easy to shift on the fly. Do a test ride at your local LBS, I think you will like it. Have fun!

Marty


----------



## scribe556

*I'm really big... 270#, 6'3" is this bike OK for me?*

I am seeing a bike for sale. 

It's a 2006 58cm Specialized Allez upgraded to Ultegra for many parts including the
hubs, and has hand-built Mavic Open-pro wheels onto Ultegra hubs.

I'm a complete newbie to road riding but was searching for a used first bike to get my feet wet. I have been reading about my "Clydesdale" condition and have seen that the wheels are the primary element to worry about with high weight.

My questions are:

Will these current wheels be suitable?
Can I have them re-built with DT spokes and brass nipples?
Or, should I get any 58cm bike and worry about wheels first?

Thanks

Scribe556


----------



## Uprwstsdr

I'm about your size and ride a similar set up. As long as the wheels are at least 32 spokes you'll be fine. I had Open pros laced to Dura-Ace hubs. The wheels were about five years old when I bought them and I rode them for five years until the rims broke. The rim split at one of the eyelets. Others here have reported the same failure, so I don't think it was a result of my weight. Ride the wheels as long as they last, by then you may no longer be a Clyde, and then consider your options.


----------



## traumabill

Scribe,

Get a fit done from your LBS. I'm 6'1" and I fit anywhere between 58 and 61, based on geometry and frame shape. I'd tend to think that on an Allez you'd probably need to go a little bigger. Getting a fit would at least get you in the ballpark...


Bill


----------



## scribe556

Bill,

Thanks for the advice. I will do that. I am going to go ahead and get this bike after getting fitted. I did the inseam check with a book and I"m at 88.58 cm. Using the standard (Si i assume) of .65, I get a 57.58 cm frame. That's why I as looking at the bike.
My torso is a little longer than most, so I thought the longer effective top tube length of 58.2 cm of the Allez would be a good fit, as the other specs I checked were slightly shorter.

Anyway it's about 500 bucks, and in quite good condition. I thought it would be a great starter bike. 

We'll see after fit.

Thanks,

Dave (Scribe556)


----------



## magic

6'3" and down to 185lbs (did a few Ironman Tris, some marathons and lot of biking to get there...)

Ride a BMC SLC01 (59cm) on the Road
Redline Conquest (57 or 58cm I think) for my all around bike, pull the baby trailer, ride in the snow ride in the rain, do some single track on, and even ride Cross races on it. It fits me fine in more of an up right position. This is my favorite bike to ride, the BMC is sweet but only see's sunny days (I live near Seattle....)
Litespeed Tribike (59cm)
Raleigh Fixie (59cm)

During the spring and summer I try to ride to and from work as much as possible, 30 miles each way with lots of hills, I'll do any where from 150 to 200+ miles during the week. These days with a lot less light out, I'm down to 100+ mile a week but much more specific rides. When I was training for Ironman Canada in 06 and Ironman Arizona this year, I was doing closer to 300 miles a week of biking (not to mention 30+ miles running and hours of swimming).


----------



## t. swartz

6'4", 204...switched back to steel 60 and 62cm frames after racing a 23" aluminum-very stiff, a little twitchy, somewhat claustrophobic(!). the 60cm's used for interval training, the 62's are reserved for long rides.


----------



## scribe556

*Is my wheel set ok?*

Hi all,

I'm new to road riding nowadayd, and I just got my bike in from ebay. 58 cm Specialized Allez Elite, E5 frame, with all Ultegra. it's beautiful and I have questions about the wheelset/spokes and tubes/tires. 

I weight 265 and have ridden some before (years ago in my twenties), I'm 6'3" and on the
bulky side. 

My bike came with: Mavic Open Pros 32h, DT spokes
I currently have 700x23 tires on it.

What can I do to minimize the risk of a flat with this setup?

I will carry a flat kit and can fix a flat, but I wanted to know from the Forum's collective experience:, 

1) If I should get any kind of spoke/hub rebuild on my wheels, 

2) what size tire/tube I should put on it?

Thanks all!

Scribe556


----------



## Wookiebiker

scribe556 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to road riding nowadayd, and I just got my bike in from ebay. 58 cm Specialized Allez Elite, E5 frame, with all Ultegra. it's beautiful and I have questions about the wheelset/spokes and tubes/tires.
> 
> I weight 265 and have ridden some before (years ago in my twenties), I'm 6'3" and on the
> bulky side.
> 
> My bike came with: Mavic Open Pros 32h, DT spokes
> I currently have 700x23 tires on it.
> 
> What can I do to minimize the risk of a flat with this setup?
> 
> I will carry a flat kit and can fix a flat, but I wanted to know from the Forum's collective experience:,
> 
> 1) If I should get any kind of spoke/hub rebuild on my wheels,
> 
> 2) what size tire/tube I should put on it?
> 
> Thanks all!
> 
> Scribe556


Your wheelset is fine and should live a long productive life on your bike  Generally speaking that's the choice of most big guys, though some will go for 36 spokes instead. 

I would suggest you get the spoke tension checked after a couple of hundred miles if it's a mass produced set (say from Performance Bike or other mass market shop). Sometimes those can loosen up since they are built quick and not with a whole lot of care. Other than that, they should be great.

As for tires, generally speaking bigger guys tend to prefer 25c or 28c tires for more pinch flat protection and more comfortable ride. I ride 25c Continental GP4000's and like them a lot. They tend to wear fairly well (1500-2000 miles on a rear tire and 3000+ on a front tire), ride comfortably, are light and fairly flat resistant.

With 23c tires I tend to get a lot of flats even with my PSI set at 120+, but with 25c tires my flats drop by about 70% - 80% compared to 23c tires. I can also get away with running 105 - 110 psi in the 25c tires for a better ride and still have good pinch flat protection.


----------



## Uprwstsdr

As I posted above, just week ago, I am 6'2" and weigh 260. I currently run Velocity Aeroheads laced to 32 hole Dura-Ace hubs. Not sure of the spokes, but they are butted. These wheels were built for me last year after my Mavic rims cracked at the eyelet. These were not Open Pros but the previous model, SUP Reflex I believe. The rims were 8-10 years old, so I don't think the crack was due to my weight. I run 700x23 tires with no issues. I did have an issue over the summer with some spokes breaking. Things seem to be OK now, but the build should probably have been done with straight gauge and not butted spokes. I think the builder re-used my previous spokes, I can't recall at the moment. I could also probably be running 25c tires for a bit more comfort, but I have no complaints on 23's. 

The point being after all of this is, you should be fine with your current set up. If you end up getting an inordinate amount of flats you may want to try 25c tires or use a tire that is more training oriented and offers better flat resistance.


----------



## scribe556

Wookie, UPR,

Thanks for the info and advice! This is a terrific forum and I'm pretty excited that i found this thing. You've probably saved me alot of research and post-flat agony with your experience!

I'll get a set of 25mm back up tires for when mine eventually go. 


BTW, does anyone here use the green goo-filled tires?

Thanks 

Scribe556


----------



## Wookiebiker

scribe556 said:


> BTW, does anyone here use the green goo-filled tires?


No problem,

As far as the green-goo filled tires go...those would be "Slime" filled tires and it's a flat sealant that works fairly well. I used those when I rode my MTB in Oklahoma. It really helped with flat protection from cactus.

However, on the road they really are not needed. Most flats you get on the road are going to be glass, screw or construction staple related. Of those only the staple ones would be fixed with "Slime" and even then they might not and the amount of air lost in the process would up your chance of pinch flatting.

Also, those tubes tend to be very heavy and make the ride of the road bike, not so nice. They also hurt your climbing and accelerating.

For the most part carry a tube repair kit and an extra tube, along with CO2 cartridges or a small hand pump and you should be fine. To this point I've never had more than one flat on a road ride and generally only get one about once every 1500-2000 miles or so. 

Flats are not a super common occurrence on the road unless you live in an area with a lot of glass on the road or have "Goat Heads" blown onto the road (like in Oklahoma) or have other problems on the roads you ride.


----------



## jbkalla

Wookiebiker said:


> No problem,
> 
> As far as the green-goo filled tires go...those would be "Slime" filled tires and it's a flat sealant that works fairly well. I used those when I rode my MTB in Oklahoma. It really helped with flat protection from cactus.
> 
> However, on the road they really are not needed. Most flats you get on the road are going to be glass, screw or construction staple related. Of those only the staple ones would be fixed with "Slime" and even then they might not and the amount of air lost in the process would up your chance of pinch flatting.
> 
> Also, those tubes tend to be very heavy and make the ride of the road bike, not so nice. They also hurt your climbing and accelerating.
> 
> For the most part carry a tube repair kit and an extra tube, along with CO2 cartridges or a small hand pump and you should be fine. To this point I've never had more than one flat on a road ride and generally only get one about once every 1500-2000 miles or so.
> 
> Flats are not a super common occurrence on the road unless you live in an area with a lot of glass on the road or have "Goat Heads" blown onto the road (like in Oklahoma) or have other problems on the roads you ride.


Well, here near Denver, we have those horrendous thorns that sit on the roads, especially in the gutter areas. One trip home and I pulled 10 thorns out of my flat tires. I try to use thorn resistant with goo, but I'm thinking of just going to one or the other. Those thorns make fairly large holes!


----------



## Luster

It's time to refresh the almost-4-year-old "Big Guy" thread!!!

I'm 60.
*6'-4" 220. * In pretty good shape for an "old guy"... haha. Lots of heavy weight-lifting in my younger days... I weighed 320 at one time! :cryin: 

I just bought this. (A bigger one of course, a 61 frame)

2011 Specialized Roubaix SL2 Elite Apex.... I'm as excited as a little kid!


----------



## SlurpeeKing

30 5'9" and started riding at 290 in july my Scott Speedster. Currently 245 with no issues


----------



## cyclesport45

50, 5'11", 220 after Christmas. 190 in summer. 2008 Motobecane Immortal Ice, with Ultegra SL everything. Just switched the Ultegra SL wheelset (which has 11K miles, those wheels have been fantastic!!) to Rol Volant R/T's.

Wouldn't change a thing, except my love of chocolate. Would have won the Tour de France 15 or 20 times if it weren't for that. . .


----------



## scottzj

Well I am 41 and around 6'3 and 195lbs. About a year and half ago I was around 285lbs. I have lost around 89lbs in the past year and half. Change my diet and exercised, and then caught the cycling bug. I have put over 3k miles on my entry level bike and upgraded all the parts to Ultegra and Dura Ace including adding some Aero Easton wheels. I ride a Felt F95 upgraded to the max. And just recently ordered a Super Six just in time to dabby in the race season...


----------



## clydeosaur

6'4 @ 217lbs. (38 yrs. old)

Road ride - Cannondale six 5 61 cm 

105 / ultegra mix 
alliante saddle 
CXP 22 rims built on 105 hubs

Mountain - Specialized Stumpy FSR XL

xt components 
mavic 819 rims on xt hubs
terry fly saddle

Commuter - 2000 Specialized Hardrock FS
stock wheels / r/t tires (araya I thing)
knock off aliante saddle
shimano XT drivetrain
avid 7 brakes


----------



## fastfed

5'9 230lbs (maybe 227 now) 31 years old.. Will be 180lbs again, in about 3-4 more months..
New Jamis Ventura Comp, no issues except a sore ass


----------



## steelbikerider

Dang, never thought of myself as a clydesdale but I guess I am. 6' 200 lbs and 52 y.o. Working again to get under 190 but still nowhere close to my old race weight of 160 - 170Ride a custom steel Hans Schneider with DA 7800 and saving for a new one.


----------



## Ronin101

*Luster..nice revive on 4 year old thread!*

I started riding again late last summer at 310#. I am now 6'2'' and 245. Like everyone else in this thread :thumbsup: trying to keep the weight off.

When I joined RBR I didn't see to many clydesdales. Just the occasional "will these tires work threads" 

My new ride.

Chinese carbon frame/fork
Ritchey-- carbon head set, stem, seatpost WCS
Specialized shallow drop bars (yeah im 5 lbs under he warning label ) lol
full 2010 chorus group 
DT Swiss/Record hubs handbuilts
Fizik aliante

Back up bike

1999 Specialized S works ultegra and mavic helium wheels

Mtn Bike-- Maverick ML7


----------



## jsigone

6'2 @ 200lbs & age 30

ride 100-150miles / week and getting faster on everything but the climbs:mad2: 

ride a XLarge Planet X










on for the dirt a 21" Soul Cycle 29er


----------



## Steve D

Wow, this is a blast from the past. I posted in this thread 7 years ago. Here I am at 47; same height, 6'3"; weigh less193; and have one new bike in all that time, Colnago EP.


----------



## Steve D

*Time marches on.*

Duplicate post...


----------



## Luster

Steve D said:


> Wow, this is a blast from the past. I posted in this thread 7 years ago. Here I am at 47; same height, 6'3"; weigh less193; and have one new bike in all that time, Colnago EP.


You can thank me for resurrecting the thread!!!    Us "heavyweights" need to unite!


----------



## scottzj

Well I hope to no longer be in the heavyweight section soon. Down 90 lbs and still going. 6'3 and 195ish.....but I would like to see 180 by mid spring and at the rate I am riding and working out, I should make it.

Anyone want to buy some XXL jerseys and XJ tights? ROFL


----------



## bentvalve

wow, i think im the biggest out there. im 5'11" and 296 or so..lol i have a 2011 madone 5.2 the red one. racelite wheels,k-wings and the nice stem, i also have a garmin 705. i kinda hate where i have the garmin mounted(stem) can't see it to well. anyway im a seasonal rider, i bought a felt z6 for the ms150 race last aug and rode it, then got the trek. i also bought the cyclops trainer (not a big fan of that) nothing beats getting out with the wind in your hair.don


----------



## PlatyPius

bentvalve said:


> wow, *i think im the biggest out there. im 5'11" and 296 *or so..lol i have a 2011 madone 5.2 the red one. racelite wheels,k-wings and the nice stem, i also have a garmin 705. i kinda hate where i have the garmin mounted(stem) can't see it to well. anyway im a seasonal rider, i bought a felt z6 for the ms150 race last aug and rode it, then got the trek. i also bought the cyclops trainer (not a big fan of that) nothing beats getting out with the wind in your hair.don


Sorry.... got ya beat.
I really blimped over the winter. I hadn't ridden since November (rode today).
5'10" (used to be 5'11") 312lbs.

Currently riding a 2010 Raleigh Sport (entry-level aluminum) frame with Campy Record 10/Centaur components, Torelli Aspect wheels, and a Brooks B-17 Narrow. Hopefully soon to have a Cyfac of some sort (currently leaning toward a "Vintage")


----------



## fastfed

PlatyPius said:


> Sorry.... got ya beat.
> I really blimped over the winter. I hadn't ridden since November (rode today).
> 5'10" (used to be 5'11") 312lbs.
> 
> Currently riding a 2010 Raleigh Sport (entry-level aluminum) frame with Campy Record 10/Centaur components, Torelli Aspect wheels, and a Brooks B-17 Narrow. Hopefully soon to have a Cyfac of some sort (currently leaning toward a "Vintage")


How old are you... if you don't mind.. How in the world do you shrink?


----------



## PlatyPius

fastfed said:


> How old are you... if you don't mind.. How in the world do you shrink?


42.

You shrink by having parts of your back disintegrate. (Disks? Who needs them.)


----------



## DonDenver

53 y/o at 6’3”and 174 lbs (Hindcapieish build I suppose). Bike; 2010 S-Works Roubaix. Wheel set; Shimano wh-7900-c24-tL (the original wh-7850-c24-tL’s on the swrks moved over to wife’s Specialized Amira).

Oh, and *PlatyPius*, my disks are pretty fluid and dynamic so not much shrinkage…YET :thumbsup:


----------



## SlurpeeKing

6'3" 174 is not big or am I missing something? Tall yes, but very thin.


----------



## kbwh

I thought big was a volume thing in this context.


----------



## damnilocano

32, 5'5 and 240lbs. Working to get under 200 before I buy my new wheels. I ride a TCR Advanced SL with mismatched wheels, Neuvation M28 Aero3 Front and 32H Ultegra OP.

Short, fat and slow.. I win?


----------



## DonDenver

SlurpeeKing said:


> 6'3" 174 is not big or _*am I missing something*_? Tall yes, but very thin.


Yes...you don’t climb up mountain passes much  

174 is still a bunch of _volume_ to crank up anything above a 10% or better grade. So before you start policing a Clyde thread, understand a perspective; I started out at 254 a few years back. Remember…once a Clyde always a Clyde as your strength to power ratio is never good enough...


----------



## kbwh

There's this 540 km Trondheim-Oslo brevet/granfondo in Norway. I've done it once as a big 30 man TTT, and one of the important early goals was to have just the right climbing speed to get the +90 kg guys over the mountain so that they could get to work at km 170:


----------



## SlurpeeKing

DonDenver said:


> Yes...you don’t climb up mountain passes much
> 
> 174 is still a bunch of _volume_ to crank up anything above a 10% or better grade. So before you start policing a Clyde thread, understand a perspective; I started out at 254 a few years back. Remember…once a Clyde always a Clyde as your strength to power ratio is never good enough...


I'm the fat police... 

Thats great weight loss!!! Congrats!


----------



## DonDenver

SlurpeeKing said:


> I'm the fat police...
> 
> Thats great weight loss!!! Congrats!


Thanks SK...funny how a cycling focus quickly melts it away. But I do wish to register my forever Clyde status to the Fat Police


----------



## dhfinc

*Clydesdale*

6' 210 lbs. 53 y/o (lost 60 lbs in the last year)
Rode 1650 miles 2010
Will ride more in2011
Riding a Trek Valentia commuter hybrid
Looking at a madone 5.2


----------



## centurionomega

*My doctor says...*

that I'm 197 right now. All stretched over a 6' 2" frame.

I've been riding bikes off and on since I was 4 years old.

In my early 30s too much beer and rock and roll got me up to 240 lbs. Then I started rediscovering my joy in bike riding down on the Central Coast of California (hey Morro Bay).

Relocating to San Francisco helped because riding every day involves some sort of hill climb.

Now I am 41 and really love breezing up those Bay Area climbs on my Look 555. When I'm on the flatter parts, I still have a pretty good kick in my legs.

And, I can still have a cookie for desert. Thanks bike riding!


----------



## rward325

Nice thread dredge! Still holding at 5' 10" but am up to 227 right now. Need to ride more but work is sucking the life out of me for now. Hopefully will better when the time changes and I can rode more.


----------



## Clay L

6'2"
235lbs
down about 20-25 lbs and still trying
riding for about a year and a half now.
just completed my 2nd century last weekend

2010 Cervelo RS
Full Ultegra
Great Bike!


----------



## Booner 1/9

First post...6'0 @ 324lbs. (41 yrs. old). Started last summer with the Stumpy mountain (@350 lbs), recently added the road bike to the mix.

Road bike - Lynskey R340: Force (upgraded to Force crank), San Miguel Regal saddle, Mavic Aksium Race (looking to upgrade), Chris King BB / Headset.

Mountain - 2007 Specialized Stumpy Marathon Carbon HT (26"), X0, Mavic 819 rims on Chris King ISO hubs, Specialized Rival saddle


----------



## simbrooks

Been riding on and off, butwithout much conviction for years. When living in UK I rode to/from school and work everyday. Moved over here in 01, got a desk job and slowly climbed from a plump 220 up to 280last summer. Got my road bike and set about training for longer rides. Now I can go for hours and have lost 40#. Still have more to go though! Wil are how I feel around 220 and might go down to 200 - haven't been near that since early teens. Now 33, 6-3 and riding relatively stock Madone 5.2, can't see me moving out of this bike for a while anas I get lighter it should get quicker and more comfortable with lost tire pressures.


----------



## davebarboza

I'm 29 years old. I've been riding a 2004 Lemond Maillot Classic for nearly 7 years.

3 years ago, I went from a job with significant physical labor to an office. Now I'm 40 pounds heavier. 

I'm on a newer set of Race Lite wheels due to a defect in the rear hub flange in 2007. Those wheels have taken a beating though.

Other than that, the bike is stock save for the seat, chain and consumables. 

Now more importantly: Who makes shorts for people who drink beer?


----------



## 2velo

http://www.aerotechdesigns.com/

They look huge some of those sizes.

Assos make a TIR size, Sugoi and Pearl Izumi are generous too. The Italian brands tend to run smaller.


----------



## Defisch

44 years old
262 lbs.
40-100 mi. weekly
2008 Trek 5.2 madone
full Ultegra
Bontrager Race Lite wheels
Selle SMP extra saddle
Ritchey stem and bars
Speedplay pedals
have been riding for 5 years.


----------



## eplanajr

29 years old
6' 1"
300+ lbs. (Down from 400+)
30-100 miles a week
2009 Specialized Allez
Shimano 105 SPD SL Pedals
Shimano Ultegra shifters, and derailuers
Conti Gator 700/23
Specialized Avatar saddle
Cat Eye Double Wireless
Kool Stop Salmon Pads
Polar Wrist HRM mount


----------



## Zeekster64

smw said:


> Im on a Look KG381 and a Madone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this bike, sweet ride.:thumbsup:


Dear lord. That thing just looks awkawrd. I think that manufactuers should re-think how they make bikes for freakishly tall people. And the wheels look like they should be bigger considering how large the frame is.


----------



## Doug B

(just last week) 40 years old
230 pounds now... trying to get down to 210 by mid summer.
2009 Trek 2.3 virtually stock, except for Selle saddle
Yes, I actually like my Trek...they make good bikes ;-) and it's red so it's faster than other colors
About 100-130 miles per week, as time and weather permit.


----------



## martinrjensen

you have "no" bikes


AJS said:


> My weight goes between 195-205, depending on the season. In the warmer months, I lose several lbs. because I'm riding more.
> 
> *Current bike listed in 'signature'.*


----------



## martinrjensen

Work on cutting out the fast food. That stuff will kill you. check out the calorie count.Drink more water and carry nuts and stuff with you. if you get hungry, drink water.


Cory said:


> Just turned 59, 6'4", tragically hovering close to 250 (got an excuse, though: a family emergency has had me driving 600 extra miles a week to help out, so I pretty much spent the winter sitting in my car or eating fast food). Headed back down to <220 pounds.
> Only about 50 miles a week now, plus a couple of hours on the trainer. Going to 125+ as soon as it's light enough to commute, with a century planned in May.
> Got several bikes, but here's the main ride:
> Atlantis frame
> Mid-range Shimano ders. (Deore XT & LX)
> Sugino XD crankset, 46-36-26 (everybody needs one)
> I had 36-spoke Bontrager Fairlane rims w/XT hubs (what Rivendell puts on Atlantises it builds), but the spokes pulled out of the back rim at about 1500 miles. Riv offered a replacement at a great price, but I didn't see much point in doing the same thing again. LBS laced a Rhyno Lite to the same hub, no probs so far). 14ga. Wheelsmith spokes, three-cross front and back. Could be lighter, but I'm a big guy and the roads around here are rough.
> Panaracer Pasela TG tires, 700x35 or x32 (true measurement is about 5mm skinnier; I love 'em).
> Brooks B-17 saddle, Nitto long-quill stem to get the 50cm (!) Nashbar handlebars up level with the seat.
> I've had this stuff about three years, around 4000 miles on this bike, and had no problems at all except for the back wheel. The wide bars are really nice--I'd recommend 48s or 50s to anybody my size.
> Also got an old CDale mountain bike w/Rock Shox, otherwise stock, a lugged steel Allez w/mountain bike stem and 48cm bars and a singlespeed I built out of a Trek tourer. Everything edges toward durability rather than low weight, and hardly anything every breaks.


----------



## Hawkeye16

Martin, you realize those posts you quoted were written in 2004 right??

27, 210lbs (very little body fat though). I ride a 2011 Felt Z85 now. Hope to start getting a lot more miles in after the rugby season is over.


----------



## smoothie7

25 years old
240 pounds
been riding for about 4 weeks now
40-100 miles per week
would like to see 210 pounds by the end of summer
just purchased my first true road bike


----------



## Max09

*Stats*

46 yrs old. 6'5" 265 lbs.

Ride 80-100 miles a week
Cannondale CAAD9 63cm (2009)
Shimano Ulterga 6700 drive train, 53/38 11/28
Easton EA90sl wheel set, 24/28 spoke count
Vittoria Rubino Pro III tires
Profile Design Carbon bars 44cm
Corba stem 110 mm
Ceramic BB
Easton EC70 seatpost


----------



## Andy69

44, 6'1", 225

Mostly stock 04 Buenos Aires.

Easton EA70 wheels
Easton EA50 stem
soon to get a Chris King head set

As much as 500 miles/mo, but nowadays since the second kid, I'm lucky to get in half that.


----------



## onthebottom

Just turned 50, second season of riding is just beginning.

6'2" 220 - looking to drop net 10 this season (down 15 fat, add 5 LBM)

The new bike (with only 350 miles on it so far - picked it up in March):

2011 Trek Madone 6.7 SSL H2 60 cm
Bontrager XL Wheels
Dura ace 7900 grupo and pedals
Duotap
Bike computer is my iPhone 4 and the Wahoo ANT+ case
XXL Blade Handle Bars


----------



## 8toes

50 yrs old
6'1"
213lbs
Not as many miles as I would like (bloody Canadian spring that isn't)
2011 Cannondale Synapse 5
Shimano 105
Stock Shimano RS10 wheels (meh!))
Love the bike and the ride. It was a birthday gift from my girlfriend....she is awesome


----------



## jerrycan42

43 started running 3 years ago and picked up the road bike again last year after a 17 hiatus. 250 to down to 200 lbs currently (5'11").

88 allez with ~2003 tiagra drivetrain


----------



## jerrycan42

BTW, here's a pic o da bike

http://imgur.com/a/BGz5l


----------



## The English Hacker

Another Canuck here...

*The engine:*
38 YO
6' tall
214 lbs (aiming for 195 by end of Summer, 2011)

*The equipment:*
2011 Specialized Roubaix Elite (white/black/gold) w/ SRAM APEX
2007 Specialized LE Pro Carbon shoes
Shimano 105 pedals
Blackburn Delphi 5.0 computer


----------



## Serotta 63

G-dub said:


> I'd like to find out what all the other Clydesdale's are riding out there.....do you love your stuff or would you like something else.......
> 
> 45 years old
> 6' 2"
> 210 lbs.
> 30-100 miles a week (more when the days get longer)
> Look KG461
> Shimano '04 Dura Ace 10 speed groupo
> Mavic Ksyrium SSC SL2's wheelset
> Conti Attack / Force tires
> Easton EC 70 post
> Fisik Arione saddle
> Ritchey WCS stem
> FSA K-Wing bars
> Topeak Panoram Computer
> I love this set up!
> 
> G-dub


64 Yr old
6'3"
215 lbs
0-70 miles week
4 rounds of golf / week
Wilier Cento 1 XXL and Serotta Legend Ti
Shimano
Campy Eurus and Mavic wheels
Conti 4000 
3T Stem and Bars
Brooks B-17 Ti saddle

Both are wonderful rides - tough to choose which one when I go out. The Wilier is like a fast sports car and the Serotta like a grand touring machine.

I desire no changes or different rides. Very happy with both


----------



## jr59

52 years old, 6'4", 265

About 350-450 a week


----------



## Whip Appeal Neil

I'm new to the forum and I guess this would be a good introductory thread 

I'm 5' 10" 280lb (hey, i just graduating nursing school, lol)

I've been eyeing the Scattante R670 for my weight while I introduce myself to road biking. I plan on using cycling as my source of fitness as I've gotten bored of running on a treadmill!

Now that I've came across this post I'm going to see what "heavy" riders are riding so I can compare what bikes will actually support me!


----------



## SpecBo

6'1"
255 LBS
30-100 a week
Specialized Allez
ultegra and Dura ace


----------



## andre71144

age 59
5'8" 187lbs this morning down from 200lbs in 130 days
130+ miles per week
2005 Trek Madone 5.9
training for a 30k TT august 20


----------



## OrangeYeti

6' 1"
205 lbs.
50-125 miles per week
Also Mtn biking

Cannondale Synapse 5
Aluminum triangle
105 Group
Compact
Vuelta Corsa Lite Rims
Just changed from 12 - 27 to 11 - 28 rear cassette. Very Happy with this change

Other riders can spend more and have lighter rides (I would if i could), but they can't have any more fun than I am having on this affordable, get me on the road and riding bike.


----------



## Offline

37 yo
5'9"
195-200
50-100 miles this week  (just started)
Trek 1.1 stock other than spd pedals


----------



## Atomic Barber

29 yrs old
6'2
225
Surly Steamroller
52 mile round trip commute 2-3 times a week.


----------



## PlatyPius

Current stats:

42 years old (still)
5'10"
298
Cyfac Vintage Rando
0 miles this week. Hopefully get 30 or so in on Saturday with Sylint.


----------



## osteomark

47 yo
5'9"
185
Nishiki Prestige 1983 now 7 speed freewheel
40mi/week


----------



## ldotmurray

36 yo
5' 10"
290
30 mi/week avg.


----------



## elguapo

38 years old
6'
214 lbs (down from 256 lbs!)
Blue Norcrsoss SP setup for road use. (wonderfully rigid)
120-130 miles/week -- training with intensity


----------



## 6bike

6 ft 3 - 225 lbs - 34 years old

100-200 miles a week; training for my first Fondo

2009 Specialized Roubaix - new to me last week, and my first full home mechanic build.:thumbsup:


----------



## tee-bone

46, 6'2", 215
currently 0 miles, 2-3 hours spinning a week
finishing a build (hopefully this weekend)
generic/aluminum frame with carbon stays & fork
Force/Easton EA70
one Ultegra, one "other" wheel

Hopefully I'll be commuting about 80 miles a week with another 150 in lunch and weekend rides. Wish me luck!


----------



## nissan_clif

*me/my ride*

43yrs old 5'10"
215 lbs down from 237, up from 183 
baby legs on a strongish upper body (weightlifting for 2 years and squatting for only 2 months will cause this)

black dude so I get looks like "WTH was that?" 

my bike is a 2010 Motobecane Fantom CX cyclocross, 56 cm ridden mostly on-road with stock er'thang except the shimano spd pedals (sora front, tiagra rear, ritchey stem and seatpost, truvativ compact crank, velo seat, kenda kwick cross tires,and the ubiquitous alex r500 wheels which have done well so far for me). 

I have my hooks into a 2009 trek 2.1 56 cm with upgraded carbon seatpost with shimano shoes for $600 in excellent condition ( i know the owner). I hope to have it in a week or so. I am hoping that since it is only half carbon (fork, seatstays, and seatpost) that I will not be to much weight for the bike. Cross your fingers for me. This will be my first full on roadbike if I get it.


----------



## gopherball09

oh man


----------



## ocean-ro

44 years old,6`2",210lbs
I have only one road bike(Cannondale Six Carbon5) and I put 5500 miles on the first year.
It came with Shimano105 deraileurs and shifters,FSA compact cranck and Tektro brakes.
I will upgrade in the future but right now everything works good for me. I just enjoy my ride.
See you guys on the road!


----------



## Husar

6'2 @ 210 riding a few 100 miles a month. I am usually on either my Surly LHT or my Swobo Sanchez fixie. The LHT is new this summer and I am loving it. Not a fast bike but great for touring.


----------



## Reindeer Flotilla

6'1", 290lb (down from 410 when I started riding). I ride a Trek 2008 XO2—thought the cross frame would work out better for a big guy.

I try to ride about 80 miles a week.


----------



## kleinmantra

5'11"
210lbs well didnt think i was a cyldesdale till I started reading the posts here lole
Just got into road riding but will try to do 15-20 miles 4-5 times a week on my new roubaix expert.


----------



## Clipped_in

6'-3"
195#
48 Years old
100-200 miles/wk Mar-Oct
Kestrel Evoke SL w/ Rival everything
and Soul 3.0 wheels
I have ~8k miles on it and I like it a lot!


----------



## SkiLikeMe

27 years old
6'2" - 220lbs
Cannondale 9-4
Rival/Force 
Easton Circuit Wheels

Works well for my needs!


----------



## scottmilk9

43yr old
240 lbs
Ride a 2011 Argon 18 Krypton(just got it)
Bike is equpped with SRAM Force all the way around except easton EA50 wheelset.
So i'm hoping to put some fun miles on in the early mornings since its super hot right now in PHX.


----------



## Jesus_Chrysler

Awesome thread! I didn't even know I was a "Clydesdale"!?! The guys I used to ride with called me the Mountain Goat, because I was big but I could climb!

Anyhow, I suppose the particulars are in order...

42 yo
6'5"
220 lbs
100+ miles a week

Ride #1
Pinnarello Prince
Campagnolo Record 10 Speed Carbon Grupo
Mavic Ksyrium Elites

Ride #2 (my first ride, which I'll never part with. Given to me by my brother-in-law when I was 20)
1972 Masi Gran Criterium
Campagnolo Nuovo Record Grupo
Mavic Open Road Rims Laced to Nuovo Record High Flange Hubs

...and yes, the old guys at the LBS and the Hipsters drool over my first ride! (as do I)


----------



## BXR4T

Nice, Clydesdale here too

21 years of age
217 lbs
5'11"
20-30 miles per week. 

This is my first week and i just bought a 1988 schwinn le tour. I love the bike and I have loved getting acquainted with my down tube shifters. I have even punished my self on some hill climbs just for that adrenaline rush of coming back down! Also, I feel like I got a steal of a deal at just $10 bucks for the bike! Only upgrade to the bike was switching the original tires out due to the nylon threads peeling off. Can't wait until I can hang with the rest of the crowd in speed and stamina. 

R.


----------



## Diesel718

47 years old
203
6'1"
60 to 80 miles a week

Felt Z85


----------



## jlp1976

6'3" 260lbs
Touno
EA50 Wheels
app. 60 Miles weekly
bike down at the moment awaiting parts


----------



## tazambo

6'1"
235lbs, down from 310,
41 years
Specialized Allez
Started road riding 8 months ago
About 100+km a week during summer
& trying for 50+km a week during winter here in Oz


----------



## Paradox_Q

5'11.5"
185 down from 220
44 years
Custom Anvil Chisel, Speed dream wheels, Ultegra
60+ miles a week this year (also run more this year)
Body builder who ended up with a little more flab than I wanted and needed to lose some weigh to ease arthritis in the lumbar region of my back.


----------



## albertabeef

6'3" 230 (Hoping to get to about 215lbs)
45 years young.
1999 Cannondale R1000D still stock
(wanting to upgrade wheels sometime soon if budget permits. 28h mavics a little suspect at my size.)
currently riding 250-300km a week

Recently completed my first metric century, 100km of mountainous terrain in 3:40:40 (27.2km/h or 17mph) which I'm proud of for a middle-aged, broken clydesdale-type guy.


----------



## mopartodd

47 YO, 5'8"
197 lbs, down from 243 in Jan. 2011, goal weight is 175-180#
75-150 miles/wk
Just added a road bike to the stable


----------



## suggested retail

Another Clyde here

6-1
215 (down from 235)
Redline Cyclocross set up with street tires:thumbsup:
Weekly goal is 100 miles


----------



## voodooguy

56y.o.
5'10"
255# [peaked at 280, hovered around 270 for quite a bit]
avg for 2011 26/wk with highest 186 miles for the week
goal to avg. 100+ week
bikes: 
Cervelo R5 (Yellow)
DT Swiss 1.2RR w/ 240s hubs, conti 4000s tires; Campy Record 11 w/ chorus cassette and chain; SMP Evolution; Deda Fluida bars; Thomson stem

Salsa Casseroll~ commuter; Mavic Equip; Gators 25mm; Brooks B17 Imperial narrow; Salsa Woodchipper bars.


----------



## jaydub_u

53 yrs.
260lbs
Cervelo S1 full dura ace group and dura ace wheels.
Have had this bike for 2 years and 3 mos. and put 2700 miles on it year to date.
Also bought a Colnago World Cross last Nov. and have put about 400 miles on it so far.


----------



## BetweenRides

54 years old
6'2"
235 lbs
I've been cycling 20+ years
Main bike is a Merlin Cyrene, 4 other bikes in the stable
Average around 5,000 miles a year


----------



## rgc52

newbie here! good to see good to see the 50 year old's here I'm 58 and am 220lbs. mostly mountian bike but I am looking to get a road bike. looking at specialized sectur or a cannondale synapse


----------



## Nevermiss

Well most of you guys are flyweights compared to the MTBR Clydes.

I'm 42 years old and 6'4" 250 lbs. I'm much more of a "fast twitch" build and played Tight End in college, but I'm no longer lifting weights because I'm just tired of carrying around this much weight. Since I quit lifting weights for size and now just for core strength, I'm down to 235. I started mountain biking 2-3 times a week back in May about 30-50 miles a week and the weight just started to melt off. I have lost a lot of upper body strength, however, I am really trying to change my physique to be more suited to endurance type of sports/events.

After about a month, I decided to get a road bike and I did my first two rides this weekend. The speed downhill is amazing (although I can't believe how much more wind noise there is around the helmet at 40+mph. It was also a suprise how much longer it takes to slow down on the road bike compared to the mountain bike.

I picked up a Garmin 800 and it's kind of cool to see where I am starting out on the road bike. I've got plenty of watts, but it's the watts/kilo thing that is killing me. Oh well, I'm in it for the fun and fitness anyway. 

Edit, update. Down to 225lbs as of Oct. 2011

This is what I'm riding now

Santa Cruz Tallboy XXL
Industry Nine Enduro Hubs with ZTR flow rims
Fox F29 120mm Front
Fox FP23 Rear
XT build kit 
XTR Pedals

Eddie Merckx EMX-5 60cm
Chris King hubs laced to HED C2 Rims
SRAM Force
SRM Cranks
Ultega Pedals


----------



## jr59

jr59 said:


> 52 years old, 6'4", 265
> 
> About 350-450 a week



I got a new bike now!


----------



## IcemanYVR

another fat guy here

41 years old
6'3"
243 lbs (and falling)
100+ miles/week

2008 Cervelo R3
Campagnolo Chorus Carbon 10sp
Campagnolo Eurus G3 Wheelset (bombproof for fat guys)


----------



## NUTT

32
6' 2"
200-205 fit; 225-240 not fit 
Mileage anywhere from 100 miles a month to 100 miles a week

Custom steel Dirt Road Bike via Strong Frames, 58.5cm TT, 62cm ST. Beefy tubes with clearance for a 40c front & 35c rear tire (riding 28c road tires or 37c front / 35c rear cross tires), Paul Eng'g Cantilever brakes, Ultegra group, Chris King / DT Swiss wheelset. 21 lbs w/ road tires.

Specialized Rockhopper 29er, X.9 1x9, Avid BB7's, Hope / Stan's Flow wheelset. All the bike needs is a decent fork & it is g2g.

Big guys shouldn't ride 700x23's. Take a test ride on a cross bike setup w/ 28-32c road tires & you'll never look back.


----------



## panzer5a

42 yr
5'9" / 205 lb
75-100 mi/wk
Been cycling for 25+ yrs
#@*& plantar faciitis is sidelining me from running lately, but the upside is that I'm cycling more

2004 Trek 5000
Ultegra/105 mix
Easton EA90SL wheelset


----------



## CBus660R

36 yr
6'2" / 230 lb
50-100 mi/wk

Been around bikes my whole life, became a "roadie" in July with the purchase of my Trek Madone 4.5. I've always wanted a road bike, but never pulled the trigger until now. My background had been more in the power sports (lineman in football, thrower in track in field). When I turned 30, I started to focus more on endurance and lean mass rather than just mass and got down to 210, but in the last year or so I really started to fall back into my old ways and had picked up an extra 20 pounds. So far I am really enjoying having the road bike. Get 2 to 3 good rides a week and I am even thinking about tossing my hat in the ring next year in some local road races.


----------



## BTSyndrome

32 yr
6'
212 lbs
100-150+a week
just over 2 years of riding

10' S1 full Ultegra SL 23c tires

This year has been way too few miles because of way to many injuries.....
running (knee) = MRI & PT
left wrist twice (softball) = brace = no riding
lower back and neck = long time nagging pain.

Heres to a great hard training winter in hopes of starting to race next year.



NUTT said:


> Big guys shouldn't ride 700x23's.


not true...


----------



## SlowJoeCrow

I just found this thread so
46 yrs
6'
230 lbs. more or less (depends on eating, gym time and mileage)
try for 30-75 miles a week plus an occasional metric century

My "road" bike is a Redline Conquest Pro bought in 2009 with the standard SRAM Rival/ FSA build and for pavement work a set of Easton EA50 wheels with a 700x25 on the back and a 700x23 on the front, until I get around to buying something bigger, either 700x28 for the rear or go all the way to 700x32 touring tires. I also run full fenders during the rainy season when not trying to CX race and use a Garmin Dakota 20 GPS for speed and distance.


----------



## mgringle

OK - I'm a new. 

48yrs
6'
220lbs

Road bike is 1986 Schwinn Voyageur that I train with and will be doing my forst 50mi ride this weekend. I am training to complete the Seattle to Portland (approx. 210 miles) in July. It's a tank, but rides smooth and shifts great. I will loose 10-15 pounds by July, so no nice and shiny carbon machine until I loose MY weight.


----------



## SilverStar07

I too just stumbled upon this thread and I thought I would contribute.

34 yrs old
6'2" 
225-230 lbs depending on gym time.

Have always been a Mt. Biker but this year I started road biking. I got a Specialized Secteur Elite Apex. I am roughly averaging about 100 miles per week on top of running and weight lifting 4 days a week.

SS-


----------



## Buckeye Nation

38
6'1"
200 down from about 220 a few months ago

about 75 miles per week
just started this year, but have been kicking around the idea for several

Specialized S-Works Roubaix SL3 Team HTC

Ride with a group of guys; when I first started they would punish me up hills, not so much any more, and feeling great about that.

Cheers,
BN


----------



## labjr1

I'm 48, 6'4, 215
I ride a 2012 Specialized Tarmac SL4 Pro
Full Ultegra 6700, 
Compact crank set 50/34, 11-28 Cassette
DT Swiss Custom Wheels with Dura Ace Hubs
Bontrager R3 Plus 700x25C tires
SMP Strike Pro Saddle
I average 100 miles / week


----------



## smcclain65

6'1
50-100 miles per week
245 down from 360
Trek 1.5
Aluminum Frame/ CF fork and seatpost
Sora/tiagra mix grouppo
Bontrager SSR wheels

Bought my first road bike in February this year, and have put on about 1500 miles on it. I am totally addicted, bought it to get into triathlons, I have done 5 this year, placed top 100 total 3 times and top 50 on the bike 3 times. im getting stronger on the bike, just my weight needs to come down so that i can do the hills easier. On a hard day I can barely hold 20 mph average but thats it. usually ride anywhere between 16-18 and try to do at least 1 shop ride a week.

I have lost now 120 pounds in over a year and half, have done 3 half marathons, a dozen of 5k's and will be doing my first half-ironman in june 2012 (kansas half Iron)


----------



## whodge256

6'3"
50-100 Mi/wk
220 down from 260 in May headed toward 200 :thumbsup:
Trek Madone 3.1 bone stock (looking for a gently used set of wheels to drop some weight)

Started mountain biking last July and got addicted to cycling. Couldn't Mtn bike during the week so i picked up road cycling. I absolutely love it. Hooked up with a great group of guys that was welcoming to a newbie roadie. We have all types in our group, from clydes like me to finely tuned athletes.


----------



## BIGLex

Hey guys,

New to the forum and to riding.

5' 11" (6' 00" on a good day 
214 lbs (down from 245 2 months ago)
Weight loss is due to a good diet and exercising (I just got the bike last week)
I purchased a 2011 BMC SL02 exactly how it comes from the factory.
I'm on my 5th day of riding.
1st day 21 miles
2nd day 24 miles
3rd day rest
4th day 17 miles
5th day 19 miles

I'm thinking 125-150 miles per week is going to be my average now that I'm a beginner.


----------



## pottsman21

5'8"
224 lbs
80-100 miles a week
Scott CR1 Comp
105 components 
Reynolds Solitude wheels


----------



## Third Son

*New Guy*

New guy here but have been on other forums in recent years. Man this place is busy!

I have been riding since 1967 when I got a new Schwinn Speedster. I like to buy bikes off Craigslist and rebuild them.

I am 51 years old 
228 lbs
5'8"
ride to work daily ~19 miles round trip
Currently use a 1986 Schwinn World Sport
Normally put 2500-3000 miles on it per year.
Ride from Feb to November in the hinterlands of Michigan

Hope to hang around here and learn something.....


----------



## 41ants

6'1"
208 7% body fat
Approx 75 miles a week
Steel frame
SRAM red/force
Hand built wheels 

Trying to maintain my same body fat percentage, but add some additional lean mass. I am finding that to be a difficult task, so I might have to alter my riding and diet....


----------



## kattywhumpus

47yo
6'
210lbs
70-100miles/week
Cannondale/105


----------



## acidrane

27yo
5'8.5" (you guys are making me feel short)
214lbs (down from 234 in may)
~30miles a week on the road with a mtn bike - not nearly as much as id like to. 
windsor fens with 105's (just purchased/received a few days ago. haven't ridden on it yet)


----------



## cmanbrazil

I have found my group on this forum.

I am 5'8" around 220 but refuse to look. I am a 38 waist trying to go to a 36, then sometime in the future a 34. I can bench 300, but would give that up tomorrow to weigh 40 pounds less. To much wear and tear on my body being this size.

I found out that I have a pretty bad case of sleep apnea which over the years has hurt my testosterone and bone density. I have to take testosterone which helps, but hopefully taking care of the sleep apnea will let me go back to a normal life. 

I hope everyone here checks their health. I never knew I had these problems and only found out after I broke both ankles in one year. If you lack energy, mental focus, etc. get yourself checked. 

Anyway, start the sleep machine next week, and hope to have much more energy, and on the way to better health. Hopefully I can report back to this thread next year with much success.

Bike I am getting next week is a Defy Advanced 3, 2011.


----------



## DrD

6'3", 215lbs at present (has been as high as 230)
Currently 0 miles per week as I am recovering from a broken collarbone, but normally 75-100
'99 Litespeed Ultimate, Dura Ace 7700 components, wheels are Dura Ace hubs with Mavic CXP33 rims, DT Swiss 14/15 double butted spokes and alloy nipples

Bike has been rock solid since I bought it in 2000.


----------



## sixate

34yo
6'8"
245lbs

I ride three bikes as much as work allows (75-250 miles a week). Here's the roadie, 63cm 2010 Cannondale CAAD9:




My MTB, XL 2007 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR:





My everything else bike. 61cm 2011 Kona Dew Plus.


----------



## volrus

Hey all, I just started riding a week ago. I'm 5'8" 270 lbs. Needless to say, my mileage is very low so far. Rode 20 miles in my first week with my longest being 8 miles. I'm in BAD shape...worse than I thought! Hoping to change that with my new found love of cycling!


----------



## IcemanYVR

volrus said:


> Hey all, I just started riding a week ago. I'm 5'8" 270 lbs. Needless to say, my mileage is very low so far. Rode 20 miles in my first week with my longest being 8 miles. I'm in BAD shape...worse than I thought! Hoping to change that with my new found love of cycling!


Welcome to the forum, and best of luck to you.

a bike and reasonable eating habits go a long way to loosing weight and a healthy lifestyle :thumbsup:


----------



## hulktezza

hi there, 
JUst Turn 42, 6"flat with 110kg of weight
pinarello FP2, ultegra component
ficrum racing zero with victtoria rubino pro ..
15 years of cycling.....drop from 142 to 110kg without adjusting my diet...
(love to eat )
100km/week ...route: Dragon Back


----------



## DocDundee

Good to see other larger than average riders out there


----------



## dorm57

Brand new to the forum and glad to be aboard. 6'-1" ... 250 lbs - headed in the right direction. Current rides are:

Road bike ... Motobecane LeChampion 56cm - w/ Ultegra Group

MTB ... Specialized FSA XC Pro ... Large


----------



## tate

im 35 6'0 started at 220 and out of shape 
picked up a giant trance 2 have lost weight getting getting in shape. just picked up a 
2011 defy advance 3. took it out for the first time today did 35miles with abunch up decent uphills. 
my goal is to be back down to 180 ish by next spring.


----------



## ant209

New here, 6ft , 262lbs(340lbs summer of '09), got my first road bike, Mercier sora/acera model, 2 months ago from BD after seeing a co-worker commuting his to work. Thought ill give this a try as an activity to do, so far I enjoy it and have put 250+ miles. Past 3 rides had been doing 15mile route, plan doing a 20mile tomorrow. I plan on upgrading to a new bike, just dont know to what yet


----------



## klmmicro

45 years
5' 10"
218 pounds

Ride a Felt Z85 frame with a mix of 105 and Ultegra parts on hand built "heavy duty" wheels. For the last year, I have been averaging 90-100 miles a week and just recently started riding at night. Pretty cool to be out on the roads at 0300...no traffic and very quiet.


----------



## cmanbrazil

nissan_clif said:


> 43yrs old 5'10"
> 215 lbs down from 237, up from 183
> baby legs on a strongish upper body (weightlifting for 2 years and squatting for only 2 months will cause this)
> 
> black dude so I get looks like "WTH was that?"
> 
> my bike is a 2010 Motobecane Fantom CX cyclocross, 56 cm ridden mostly on-road with stock er'thang except the shimano spd pedals (sora front, tiagra rear, ritchey stem and seatpost, truvativ compact crank, velo seat, kenda kwick cross tires,and the ubiquitous alex r500 wheels which have done well so far for me).
> 
> I have my hooks into a 2009 trek 2.1 56 cm with upgraded carbon seatpost with shimano shoes for $600 in excellent condition ( i know the owner). I hope to have it in a week or so. I am hoping that since it is only half carbon (fork, seatstays, and seatpost) that I will not be to much weight for the bike. Cross your fingers for me. This will be my first full on roadbike if I get it.


Your bike will handle it no problem, and don't worry about the WTH. I am Black, 5'8" 220 and skateboard at 44. Usually the only people who say WTH are those who look like you who are afraid of being different.

Coming back from severe sleep apnea, I can't wait to my knew bike shows up and I can get back to 185. I'd give up benching heavy if I could lose weight.


----------



## hulktezza

110kg=242lbs...sooooo sad.

Today we completed 102km ride....average speed 28km/hr ...top speed 62km average heart beat: 132bpm, max 178bpm.,,

enjoy it...luv it.


----------



## rose.johnp

31 Years old
5' 10", 210 lbs
Bike:
2009 Trek Madone 5.1 w/ DA
Wheels, Bontrager XXX race lites
Weight: 16.5 lbs.

Now the bike is about as light as it can go, time for my big a$$ to start shedding some pounds.


----------



## rcs72

6' 2"
250 lbs
Haven't ridden since the 80's. Rode a Trek steel back then with campy. Need a new bike to get started again. Bikes have changed a lot since then. Looking at aluminum & CF bikes now. Test rode Defy Advanced 3. Want to try a cannondale next. Looking to get a 2011 leftover. Plan on starting riding 15-20 miles and work up to centuries. Any recommendations?


----------



## rcs72

By the way I'm 44 .


----------



## chipkost

50 years old
285lbs down from 304lbs in 3 months
5'8"

Ride a Specialized Secteur Triple


----------



## beansnrice

33 years old
230lbs down from 255 in about a year
5'10"
Longest ride 55 miles. Averaged 100 a week before the birth of my son. With an 8 month old child its hard to find time to have to myself much less ride anymore. But I get up early in the morning before my wife goes to work and ride a short 20 - 25 to get the day started right. I shall start the consistant riding up here shortly, signing up for my first BP MS150 Houston to Austin this month. 

Ride a Scott Speedster S40 with 2011 105 5700 groupset
FSA CF Stem & Seatpost
Fizik Arione saddle

Haven't gotten wheels yet. :-(


----------



## BacDoc

rcs72
The bikes you mentioned are good choices. Stood choice for clydes that hasn't been mentioned is Velagio (pretty sure spelling is wrong) but is a road bike built to handle rougher terrain. These bikes look great, come with a good spec and seem like a good choice for clyde. I'm 185 and not looking for new ride but if I was this would be on the short list

Giant has a lifetime warranty for the original owner which is a good idea if a clyde is concerned about their weight and durability


----------



## murbike

44yo guy, 6'1, down to 220.
LeMond Sarthe - only change from stock is a new stem. Oh, and I removed the pie plate from the rear wheel.


----------



## Fireform

At 5' 9" and 185-190 I'm only a borderline clydesdale, but I've been on light CF frames (Felt F1sl's) since I was much heavier (in the 230 range). I see plenty of heavyweights on CF frames around here, including guys who must be well over 250. 

I also have never had much trouble with light wheels. I ride Zipp 303 and AC 58 carbon tubulars pretty much all the time and have had one solitary popped spoke in the past year. Both wheelsets seem subjectively stronger and more stable then any alloy wheelset I've owned in the past. I can make my AC 350 alloy wheels flex enough to rub under hard acceleration (admittedly, my frame has tight clearance), but the CF wheels never do. I lift off my saddle through rough patches and larger bumps, but that's my experience.


----------



## unionmade

*m1*

42 y.o. 6'2", 195lbs. 
Litespeed M1
Rival build
Mavic Askiums (soon to be upgraded - I hope!)


----------



## Sardo Numspa

31
6 ft even
220 (used to be 270 a few years ago)
riding a 2008 trek 2.1 triple with mavic cxp22 rims and 105 hubs.


----------



## sonsofanarchy

Clydesdale is a seriously big horse. He was using a metaphor. I'm not that familiar with all of my components, but I know it's hard to find clothes that actually fit someone who is larger. In the cycling world, a S is an XS, L is a medium and XL is an L.


----------



## scottzj

Well its official, I am bowing out of this post as I am finally down a very considerable amount of weight. I am finally down to around 180-185 and 6'3. I am trying to tone down to close to 170 but that will be pretty lean for race season next year. I have a total of 117 lbs lost in a little under 2 years. I am super happy with the outcome and have outstanding amount of power when cycling too.


----------



## MySpokeIsABroke

*New Also and out of shape*

5-8" 204 lbs. Baby Clyde :thumbsup: Ordered a Windsor Wellington 3.0 from BDC just yesterday. Waiting, waiting, waiting. Put in about 20 miles last week on my old comfort cruiser - Specialized Expedition, 31 - lbs. Drenched in sweat after the first mile. I hadn't realized there were so many hills, in fact, there is no level ground anywhere near here. I'll just check in here as a support group !!


----------



## portland_matt

38 years old
225 lbs
6'3"
Wilier Imperiale XL
Dura Ace, Compact Crankset
Fulcrum Racing 0 2-way fit wheelset
Hutchinson Intensive tubeless tires
No problems over 4000 miles, also running at like 100 psi, which is amazing! 
3T Team 110 Stem
3T Ergonova 44 Team Bars
Seat choice --- oh boy, going through some testing right now. Currently on Selle Itala SLR Gel Flow Team, but think it's too narrow.


----------



## cmanbrazil

MySpokeIsABroke said:


> 5-8" 204 lbs. Baby Clyde :thumbsup: Ordered a Windsor Wellington 3.0 from BDC just yesterday. Waiting, waiting, waiting. Put in about 20 miles last week on my old comfort cruiser - Specialized Expedition, 31 - lbs. Drenched in sweat after the first mile. I hadn't realized there were so many hills, in fact, there is no level ground anywhere near here. I'll just check in here as a support group !!


I am the same height with twenty pounds on you. I too am waiting on my bike. Whats worse is that these are beautiful days and I have nothing to ride.:cryin: Here in Ohio, the nice weather ends the day my bike is scheduled to arrive.:cry in: No matter, I will be riding anyway because I have goals.


----------



## GDeAngelo

I'm 24
6'2''
218 lbs down from 302 lbs
I ride a 2008 Trek XO2 w/ Rival. I switched the cassette to a 11-32 
shorter stem and bumped to a 48 tooth big ring for the road.
Specialized road tires for the summer


----------



## eatmoreyeah

29 y/o
6' 3"
-starting weight just over a month ago was right at 200 lbs. I'm now down to 185 lbs.

I just got into riding road bikes because a few of my friends ride. I've had a few knee surgeries to both knees and I have 5 herniated and 1 bulging disc all in my lumber/ sacral vertebrae. All this happened when I was playing sports for my high school and college teams.

When I went to my LBS to buy a road bike I told them my problems and they suggested that a road bike wouldn't be the best thing for your lower back/legs. However, I told them that Im just trying to get more fit and have fun riding with friends.

So far so go! The good news is, is that my back pain is a lot more managable. However my knees still hurt a bit, luckily I'm use to it.

I bought an entry level bike and for me it's a dream coming from a Cromoly MTN bike I used throughout college. I ride between 140-210 miles per week.

2012 Trek 1.2
Shimano Sora/Tiagra
Williams 38mm Carbon Clinchers
Profile Design T+ Viper Carbon (mainly use because it truly helps my back in that position)
Cateye Double Strada Cadence 

This is my first post and thanks to everyone on here for the information that I've learned.

Charles


----------



## IBOHUNT

52 yrs old
60 lbs lighter than I was when I bought my Trek Tarpon MTB on July 1 (104 days/1400+ miles) average speed now is 16 on rolling hills for a 1 hr ride and 13 for a 30 mile ride.

Need to lose another 40 to feel good.

Looking to get a road bike. Open to suggestions in the $1500 range


----------



## mjolner80

Good post! This is a long one!
I was 6'3" 220# just before my 31st birthday last January. Then bought a Wilier Cento Uno with Super Record and now I'm 190! Still 6'3". It was just that easy! (not really, but logging weight watcher points for a few months and scheduling my race season early in the year was really helpful)

I can't say that I love my bike. I REALLY like my bike, but I don't sleep with it. Seems like there is always something better.


----------



## bigbriinpgh

I am 6'5" and 250LBS down from 285lbs. I also do weight watchers which is based on points, a 60 minute bike ride with a avg pace >12mpg is about 18 points which comes out to about 4 beers.
Ride is a Tommaso Corvo 2.0 Carbon with SRAM Apex, so far so good on the bike


----------



## uwhuskies

28 y/o
6'2"
started riding about a month and a half ago. down to 225 from 230+ 

hopefully will get down to 200 eventually.

riding a giant defy 1


----------



## Pangpang77

37

Started in early August this year at 240lbs with Trek Mendota Hybrid, got trailer for 2 kids and a trainer (I carryall total of about 325 lbs in that setup which is a great workout).. Ride about 10 miles per day outdors when i can or on a trainer (cadence of 80 at about 21-22 mph)!and have cut back on calorie intake as well, and am down to 205lbs.


Love riding so much, I've purchased a Cervelo R3 for riding by myself. Looking at getting some carbon clinchers as well.


----------



## masherjim

I'm 40-something, 5'11" and started the season at about 225 lbs. Currently I'm at 215 and dropping. I set a goal to ride a minimum of 150 miles per month.

My set-up is a 2010 Specialized Allez Triple with Brooks B67 and Challenge Tool Bag. Sweet looking rig in black and gray color scheme. I bought this as a more modern road bike. The Allez is scary fast and I do kind of love this bike just because it's the most comfortable geometry that I've ever tried. 

I had been riding my original 1977 Varsity outfitted with Topeak Explorer rack and MTX bag and original Schwinn generator set. After 34 years, I love this bike because of what it has meant to me over the years. It provided my transportation to school, part time jobs and even dates in my youth. I still ride it for the sake of nostalgia but I never realized how heavy it was until I bought the Allez. The Allez is literally about half the weight of my trusty Varsity.

I started riding seriously again a couple of years ago and I have done several group rides, lots of rail trail action and a 320 mile four-day tour. Also, I ride a GT tandem with my wife and a MTB from time to time.

Currently, I am in the market for a CX bike because one of my goals is to get into CX racing next year. Besides, limestone pathways don't agree with 23C road tires and I need a hard duty trail bike and MTB gearing makes me puke.


----------



## chasrich

*Was 350 Now 210*

Biking is the key.
67 yrs old, started riding at 30.
Current main ride a Colnagio Titanio Ovalmaster, Campy 11, Mavic Krysium
The bike keeps me honest, gain a few [easy to do] and the bike lets you know about it.


----------



## tibianchidave

5'9" 200. Trying to get down from that. I ride a Titanium Bianchi.


----------



## twistedxtian

6', 225, down from 265. Riding a Marin Argenta, and looking for a cross bike to race next season. I'm hoping to be 200 by the time next cyclocross season rolls around.


----------



## feddyon

6'4" 240lbs 53 years old been riding for 14 years
Interloc scandium/carbon combo frame

mix of components mostly Ultegra with Truvative carbon cranks (thy are noisy) and Velocity arrowhead wheels.

I ride about 100 miles a week, do 3-4 organized road rides a year (just finished the Hilly Hundred in Indiana) and 1 mountain bike race (iceman) a year. I have a Niner for that.


----------



## knirb

5'10" 205, 40 years - Cannondale CAAD3 - 6500 - ride 50 miles/week.


----------



## whitehare

6'4" 255lbs 42yrs
2009 Fuji Cross Comp 35c City Tires
220lbs is the goal:thumbsup:


----------



## iam4clemson

5-7 281 here. Trying to get to 190.


----------



## Kelly Hurley

*Campagnolo wheels - eurus two way fit*

Want to purchase the campy eurus or zondas two way fit. I weigh 225 and am not sure if these wheels will handle my weight. Anyone?


----------



## IcemanYVR

Kelly Hurley said:


> Want to purchase the campy eurus or zondas two way fit. I weigh 225 and am not sure if these wheels will handle my weight. Anyone?


I started riding again this year at 248 lbs. I have Campy Eurus and they are bombproof. I've ridden off a lot of that weight and they've held up great. 

I'm a heavier rider, but pretty light on the bike so I treat them well. Highly recommend.


----------



## Kelly Hurley

Thanks for the feedback. Going to purchase today!


----------



## Beau B

31 years old
215 lbs
6'2"
2010 Trek 1.1
50-100 miles a week
getting ready to upgrade my wheels to velocity deep v and components to something better than sofa haven't decided between sram apex or campy centaur


----------



## TM-17

*seat post for 220-230*

Any one using a Ritchey single bolt post or 3t limited Dorico?

I have looking for a light post to try with a 25 mm layback. I was looking at ENVE bars and post but read that the bars were TOOOO Flexyy. Also trying to decide if I want to keep all components the same brand or mix and match.


----------



## 5ickride

*Intro...new road bike rider*

Decided to mix up my cardio by getting into biking. Previously, i had a Cannondale Bad Boy that i used to ride frequently but for almost no reason decided to sell it :mad2:

I wanted to get into road bikes and quickly realized how darn expensive they can get for any decent-good ones. I went the BD route and got myself a 2012 Windsor Fens with 105 group set. Literally just placed the order a couple hours ago. 

Im 31, 6'2 244 pds. I'd like to get to 215-220 but im not focused on weight loss so much as i am about being fit. I know biking will provide another outlet of cardio since i think i've hit a plateau in my running. I'm also lifting weights so really the scale is not going to matter so much.

I figure i'd go the BD route since it was rather inexpensive and if i didnt really get into it it wouldn't have cost me too much. I live in Fort Lee, NJ so if you see a white Fens with a dust trail kicking up you know that's me! See ya on 9W :thumbsup:


----------



## sonsofanarchy

I'm doing the bike route too. Running is impact on the joints and if you're heavy, it'm not sure it's the best exercise. I do weights, but mostly circuit workouts. I have more than enough muscle than I need. I just want to keep it, stay agile, powerful and keep the metabolism up.

Congrats on the bike. I'm hunting for a road bike now too.


----------



## 5ickride

That's why i stick to the threadmills when running, its better than pounding the pavement for us big guys. I just got my tracking info and my new bike is scheduled to come next Wednesday. I cant wait! What bike are you leaning towards? I scoured the internet looking for all kinds of bikes within my budget <$1300. Everything from Felt, Cannondale, Bianchi, you name it. In the end, BD was the better choice for me. Although, i can see myself buying a nice name-brand frame and swapping over the parts if i do get into it.


----------



## swimbikerun78

6' 220lbs age -33
I ride a Trek 1.1 - first road bike, I've only been riding 2 years. 
I try to ride 60-100 miles a week during the season, then hit the trainer over the winter. I also do triathlons, so I mix in quite a bit of running, swimming and weight training.

Just joined this site and love this tread - good to see other big guys riding! Go Clydesdales!


----------



## Anthony3

5'9 108 pounds of power.


----------



## TM-17

*Bar flex question*

Is anyone used these bars and can you relate the flex and feel for them. I have been trying to decide on a bar and need help. 

How much flex is good also?

ENVE Compact

FSA K-force compact

Ritchey Carbon evo-curve

------ im 6'2" at 220. Not a sprinter. RIde the hoods mostly on group rides and in the drops when alone or up front. Im on a CAAD 10 with stock 44cm bars that are double wrapped with gel underneath.


----------



## Jaydee

50 years old.
220lbs. Was 255lbs 4 months ago when I started riding.
Doing about 60 -80 miles a week.
Started on a Trek 7.3 hybrid but last week upgraded to a Colnago CLX 2.0 that I got at a runout price I couldn't pass up  
Full Ultegra with Fulcrum 5 wheels.


----------



## victorscp

26 years old
215 lbs.
just started riding so about 20-30 miles a week
riding on a schwinn varisty


----------



## TonyG

I'm 47

In June I bought my first road bike, a TREK 1.1, in July I bought a MADONE 4.7. 

I'm 6'2" and weighed 239#when I started. Right now I weigh 190-195#. 

I ride about 200 miles/wk, at a minimum, and usually try to get upwards of 300.

I live in MN, and have a trainer for when it gets REALLY cold out.

I just bought a Surly Pugsley for playing in the snow...

EDIT - pretty funny that when I saw the title of the thread I wondered what a 'big guy' was... read a few of the posts and realized I was roughly the same size as many who'd posted. NEVER have I considered myself a 'big' guy??? I own a BBQ joint & can assure you there are a LOT of REALLY big guys out there!


----------



## bjwhite33

Ive been lurking for a while but this seems like an appropriate place to have my first post.

27 yo
5'11"
240 down from 278 in March but up from 177 in college. I used to run 60 + miles a week but work and a knee injury stopped that and i packed on the pounds. Now ride as part of my cross training. 

During summer I averaged 130-150 miles a week
Now that my evening rides have turned to lunch time rides its more like 90-120 miles a week. (3) 15-25 mile rides during the week + (1) 40-70 mile ride during the weekend.

Hoping to get back below 200 in a timely manner.

Currently riding a Trek 1.5 switched the rims out after i kept snapping spokes at the hub but since then no problems.


----------



## kjmonaco

*Congrats ...*



scottzj said:


> Well its official, I am bowing out of this post as I am finally down a very considerable amount of weight. I am finally down to around 180-185 and 6'3. I am trying to tone down to close to 170 but that will be pretty lean for race season next year. I have a total of 117 lbs lost in a little under 2 years. I am super happy with the outcome and have outstanding amount of power when cycling too.


Good for you and very impressive !!! 6'1" 180-185llbs here... down from 225 en route to 175lbs


----------



## cltbat

50 yo - 5'9' 220lbs down from 235 

Parlee Z4 - Ritchey WCS Zeta wheels 

I am riding about 100 miles/wk right now ...


----------



## JPhilyaw

34 yo, 6', 225 lbs (down from 244 since I started riding 4 months ago)
Ride 40-80 miles per week (since time change)
Specialized Tarmac SL3
Completely stock from LBS

Started riding with a Trek that was one size too big. Just purchased the SL3, and I love it!


----------



## Quillback424

*Specialized Secteur Comp - 64cm*

I'm 67, 220 pounds and 6'4". Down from 262 pounds in 2008 after undergoing hormone therapy for prostrate cancer. I should have gained 60 pounds but was able to keep off some of the weight gain. Started serious exercising with a Bianchi hybrid that was too small. Moved up to a Trek 7.5 FX hybrid that fits well and that I still use to commute to the store with (has a rack). Then got a Motobecane 64cm Grand Record that was fun but didn't fit too well. Couldn't reach the brakes or the shifter from the drops (had to look that up)(hood, bar tops and drops). Now I have a Specialized Secteur Comp that is perfect. I have a Polar RS800CX watch to keep track of my miles and heart rate and I put thinner 23x700 tires on it to replace the 25x700s. I live very close to a bike trail in Central Florida that goes forever. With a few short breaks in the trail, I could easily go sixty miles round trip. I do 15 miles every morning when it isn't raining and then I try to ride 30 miles on Saturday with my daughter. Did 402 miles last month, my record.


----------



## velocanman

I'm running 6'2" at 240 lb right now. Yep, got to get after that. Here's the specs on the trusty steed that keeps up with me:

2009 Scott CR1 60cm
Richey carbon bars, seatpost, stem
Dura Ace 7800 groupo, crankset, and pedals
Selle San Marco saddle
Mavic Ksryiim SSC SL wheelset
Or
Reynolds Attack carbon wheelset


----------



## cohiba7777

6'1, 220lbs - new set-up just this week:

Moots VaMoots CR 55.5
Moots Fork
Mavic Ksyrium SL wheelset
Campagnolo Chorus
3T Stem and Seatpost and Handlebars
Fizik Alliante Saddle

Most comfortable bike I have ever ridden -


----------



## redvespablur

6'4" 240 down from 335
45 years old
Main ride Argon 18 Gallium 
Campy Chorus 11
Campy Zonda 2 way fit running tubeless
Summer riding about 110 km weekly (running is main focus)

Winter ride Marinoni Sportivo zona steel
Campy Veloce
Campy Zonda clinchers

Selle Italia Flow on both


----------



## jtsk

53 yo
6'1"
225lbs in the winter
210-215 in the summer
Just got a new Madone 6.9SSL frame built with DA and Ksyrium SL wheels.
Bike is way beyond my riding ability, which I guess makes me a posseur.......but I don't care. I can afford it , I like it and its freaking beautiful. Started riding at the age of 42 to control my weight and cholesteral which are both genetically stacked against me.


----------



## flightcanadian

Im the chubby dentist everyone talks about.

36 yrs, 5'11", 210 (bodybuilder for a long time)
100-150 mi/week
Seven Axiom w/ Dura-Ace (shopped for a year before finding a demo for sale. Saved for that year and sold a rifle to get it)

Will ride Ti till the day I die


----------



## Incident

6'1" 240 :thumbsup:


----------



## cntryislandboy

5'10 and 225 when i started, down to about 207 right now riding a Giant Defy 3, love it, first real road bike and wife says if i continue to loose weight and rack up the miles she will not have problem if i upgrade bikes, just have to prove i'm going to stick with it


----------



## Apexpredator65

Good evening all. I'm new to this forum. I've been on the MTBR forum for a while. 

I'm 40
6 feet 1 inch
255 Lbs right now down from over 400 about a year ago. Bought myself my Rockymountain Vertex 29er Mountain bike about 4 months ago as a gift to myself for getting under 300 lbs. Now I'm looking at getting a road bike. I'm looking at a Jamis Xenith pro 58cm full carbon bike but I'm open to suggestions. I'm currently riding my mountain bike around 30 miles a week or so.


----------



## velocanman

Congratulations on the fitness and welcome to the forum! 

I haven't ridden the Jamis Xenith, but a couple guys have them and it looks like a great bike. The 58cm looks like the correct size for you. It has a sloping top tube and 58cm effective top tube.


----------



## Malaka73

5'10" 265 lbs. After having surgery on both shoulders and knees, the multiple upideral injections on my lower back and neck, I think I am finally "fixed" enough to start getting back in shape. I just bought a 2011 Scattante CFR Comp. Cycling the the only excercise I can do without pain and I am really enjoying it so far.


----------



## ehr1

I am new to this Forum. I also felt that this was a good place for me to chime in. Was 240lbs and 5-9(43 years old) 6 months ago. Started eating Palio/Primal and riding a hard tail MTB 25 miles a day. Now down to 190. Bought a Raleigh Ravino. Now riding 30 a day 3 times a week and training for a 1/2 marathon.


----------



## N184PM

245 lbs should be 200. 5'10"
Will be 50 in April
Just started riding again in September after 15 months off averaging 100 miles a week will try to doulbe that in 2012. Haven't lost a pound yet but I know I will. 
When I bought my bike a Klein in 2000 I went from 280 lbs to 195.
Feels real good to be back in the saddle again.


----------



## bspecmr2

29 years old, 6' - 274lbs
2.5 mile commute to work and back 4 days per week + 13-30 mile rides when I can squeeze them into my tight schedule.
All original 04 rockhopper, switched to 1.25 inch road tires and stored the knobbies. Was happy with it, but it's not well suited for road use and the mileage I ended up putting on it.

Just changed to a Spec. Secteur. It's too early to tell how happy I will be as I have not yet had it properly fitted to me, but on my first ride out to my regular loop I beat almost all of my Strava personal records.


----------



## tazzmacd

47, started riding after 20 year break end of March
6'1"
Was 240 when I picked up my bike end of March now roughly 225
Riding Giant Defy Comp 1, 2012 model full stock from LBS
started on the trainer riding about 100Km a week
Now that the warm weather is here, doing 150-200 KM a week

Goal is to try and hit the 200-210 lbs by the end of the summer.


----------



## avsrider69

43 years old.
5'9" 194lbs. My goal is 180 lbs.
My ride is a Fuji Roubaix 1.0 and trying to do at least 100mi per week.

Im in SoCal


----------



## jct78

33 years old.
220 lbs
6'3"

i ride road, cx and mtn all during the week and average about 80-100 miles a week b/w the 3.

my problem is food intake...i still like to eat!!!


----------



## scorchedearth

5'9
85 kg (195lbs)
My rides are in my signature and I don't give a damn about weight loss. Frankly, neither does my doctor. She said to keep doing what I am doing.


----------



## howdoesseanroll

6'2", 220lbs - down from 245 last year. I'm naturally a bigger guy (wide shoulders, big legs) so my goal is to get to 195-200 by the end of the summer. Currently averaging 150-175 miles a week and just finished an 85 mile ride last Saturday to prepare for a century in June so I don't think those last 20 pounds stand damn chance.

I ride a 58cm Trek S2200. Not that knowledgeable about components but I know they're Shimano ultegra. Looking to get into touring/long distance rides so I'm not too worried about getting a super light setup. Plus, I'm over the 210lb limit for a carbon stem currently


----------



## Etrips

28 years of age
6'0" 201lbs

Still waiting on my bike to come in but plan on riding a lot coupled with a weight lifting routine I hope to get down to 180 or so by the end of summer and before school starts up. 

Why is my bike taking so long to get in


----------



## Nate1975

Tall guy bikes are so strange looking, Karl Malone lives here in town & his road bike is just freaky...heck the top tube sits about as high as my shoulder lol.


----------



## 41ants

38
6'1
7% body fat
207 lbs

Last year I was 204 and about 8.5 - 9% body fat. Riding a S3 steel frame 60cm bike with alchemy hubs laced to kinlin wheels. Between the family, work, and gym I am only able to get 2 rides in a week. I do alternate between trail and road, but during the summer I typically just stick to the road since our trails in FL get very sandy in the summer heat. I am trying to build up my endurance to knock out another century in June.


----------



## elronino

6'3" - 208
28 years old
150-200 miles a week
Easton EA70 wheels with Gator skins
Trek 2.1
Grab bag of components (some broke - full SRAM Red group upgrade this winter)
Tiagra brake/shift levers
No name brakes
105 RD
Tiagra FD
Ultegra 6703 crank & PG970 cassette
Bontrager Race X Lite bar
Look pedals
Garmin 500

I'm not weight weenie... Lets face it... At 208 I could drop 8 pounds and maintain power and strength cheaper than replacing the bike. Bike weighs in around 19 with cages and computer. I'm all about turning big gears and long pulls!


----------



## BeerCan

46
6' 3"
230-235 LBS
sometimes 0 miles a week sometimes 300
Lynskey R330 with mix of Force, Rival and Ultegra
mismatched wheels and tires
Mountain saddle, pedals and a saddle bag.


----------



## silvercreek

65 years old
6'0" tall
280 lbs.

10 to 15 miles per month on four different bikes.

2001 Raleigh SC30 - All original
1980 Takara Grand Touring - All original
1976 Schwinn Super Le Tour 12.2 - All original, bought new
1978 Schwinn Paramount P13 - Current project to make period correct


----------



## jimmyleg

62 years old
6' 2"
200 lbs.
50-150 miles a week (retired, you know)
'08 Giant OCR C1 (Large)
'12 Shimano 6700 gray compact (11-28) groupo
'11 American Classic Sprint 350 (no problems)
Conti GP 4000s (25s)
Giant carbon post
Fizik Aliante Gamma saddle
FSA 0S150 stem
Race Face road bars
Sigma ROX 90 Computer

Yes, I love this set up! And 62 is not a typo. (4-6 centuries a year and a couple supported tours with different outfitters)


----------



## cyclebrotha

33yrs old, 6'1", 195-205lbs

Bike:
61cm Fuji Track Classic (fixed gear)

stock crankset
Miche Pistard wheelset when brakeless, brakes=M. Pistard rear, Aerohead front
Pro handlebars with 2 Cane Creek brake levers, Campagnolo Mirage front brake (I have the other non-functional brake lever to have something to hold onto when i'm charging up a hill or sprinting!!)
MKS pedals with double straps
fenders for bad weather


----------



## Pacer1

52 years old and 220 pounds. I ride 60 to 80 miles a week (hoping to get back up to 100+). I ride a 58 Surly Pacer with Macic wheels with 28 tires and Tiagra 9 speed front and back. For these old bone there's nothing better. Love the smooth ride.


----------



## Opus51569

Sure, I'll play.

Just turned 43
5'9"... and a half 
230lbs currently
Most rides are 20 miles or so. I've been averaging about 1200 miles/year plus commuting in fair weather.

2009 SCOTT Speedster S30 - aluminum frame - replaced the stock wheels last year with a set of Velocity Deep Vs (36 holes) laced to 105 hubs which have proven pretty darn indestructible thus far - my evening/weekend bike

2010 Schwinn Le Tour Legacy - steel frame - my commuter bike with front/rear racks and fenders

Looking to buy/build a cheap SS at some point down the road.


----------



## OldChipper

Uh, OK, so are there any "Clydesdales" (which term I HATE, should be "Percherons"!) out there who either aren't trying to lose serious weight and/or who ride serious miles? I'm 6'1" about 205 and have logged over 1,500 miles so far this year (most of that since mid-March). Generally run 8-10% body fat and not really all that interested in getting much lighter due to strength needs in other sports. 

Mainly ride a 2011 Roubaix Expert (Shimano 6700) or a 2011 Ridley Noah RS (same groupset). Wheels are Zipp 404s, Mavic Ksyrium Elites or SRAM SL30 AL Sprints.


----------



## Allshownogo

I'm 35 (nigh on 36)
6'5"
Was 104.7kg on 1/1/12 (231lbs)
Currently 93.5kg (206lbs)
Have been down as low as 92.3kg (203lbs) but have stuck some weight on as the interval training kicks in and the legs grow!

Mainly ride a Raleigh Dynatech Raleigh Banana Lo-pro with a monster 102" gear as my commuting/training bike, but my normal road machine is a Giant ONCE TCR Comp with Dura Ace 7800 groupset and Mavic Kysrium SL wheels on it. That's just under the magic 16lbs which isn't bad for a big buggers bike, although I've never solved the creaking issue when I'm out of the saddle and pushing up hills.


----------



## AndyMc2006

6ft 4 about 250, was 263lbs about 6 weeks ago.
Moots Vamoots CR (Ti)
Full Campy Chorus 11 speed
Record Hubs
CXP 33 wheels
Fizik Arione Versus saddle
carbon seatpost
Carbon ergonomic FSA Wing handlebars

I love the set up, I am amazed at how smooth and solid my frame is. I previously had a custom steel landshark for 12 years, its taken some getting used to but I can honestly say I now "love" my bike and I look forward to whenever my next ride will be ( friday) 
I have been ramping up the mileage and added some spin classes and have been much stronger over the last 6 weeks. I have been doing 4+ hour solo rides on Saturdays, 2 hour recovery rides on Sun, 30 miles before work on Tues and 20 before work on TH ( subject to change depending on how much time I have or if im traveling for work).


----------



## AndyMc2006

P.S. avg speeds between 14.5 to 15+ on most rides


----------



## theplumber

53
213 (have lost 7 pds since getting my first road bike a month ago)
Short term goal. Be 200 b4 cruise in aug, then 185.
Avg 90 a week so far, just got over a 10 day cold so haven't ridden lately. Sore throat and bad cough but no loss of appetite.
Synapse 3 carbon. 
Back on diet last two days and going riding tomorrow. :thumbsup:


----------



## jlmjr

6'1", 240, just got a bike and just got started


----------



## Phredly

I'm 64
5'6" and current weight is 215 lbs, but hoping to get back to last summers 200, or even lower if possible. Started riding on my first road bike last year--did 2 Fondos last summer
No winter riding but trying to get out 3 times a week now. Like climbing best--almost no traffic, peaceful and solitary, and the descents are a hoot even though I worry about my bike coming apart and crashing. The beauty of climbing very badly--you improve with every ride.
Bike is a 2010 Specialized Roubaix comp triple, Shimano 5600 105 group
Mavic Ksirium K10 wheelset. Love the gear almost as much as the riding--reading Zinn, watching you tube videos and reading this site ( the best ) to get up to speed with maintenance and repairs. Collecting tools, wheels, cassettes, derailleurs, chains etc. fun fun fun.
Some health issues, but no computer, or HR monitor--just listen to my breathing--breathless--slow down--not too bad--speed up a little.
Just retired and should be watching my pennies--wife a little concerned, but overall supportive of the venture.
If I don't get killed by vehicle, or my own stupidity, my shelf life may actually be going up a little.


----------



## Schlitzer

45 y/o
5'9" 198 lbs. 
33" waist 

2011 Trek Madone 4.5 , first road bike since 1974 
1991 Nishiki Manitoba MTB


----------



## theplumber

Schlitzer said:


> 45 y/o
> 5'9" 198 lbs.
> 33" waist
> 
> 2011 Trek Madone 4.5 , first road bike since 1974
> 1991 Nishiki Manitoba MTB


53
5 10
213 lbs
38 1/2 waist :thumbsup:


----------



## Sangster

I'll play..
(Stop riding since a little accident (2008)..and gain weight about 45 lb...and back to saddle 3 weeks ago) 

37 y/o 
5'11" 210 lbs 
36" waist 

2006 Bianchi 928 
Campy Chorus 10 speed
Mavic Ksyrium es


----------



## respro

42 yo 260. Goal is 185. First ride in years today after several stints on the trainer.
respro94's Private Profile


----------



## hxcadam

27 years old started riding in 2010 at 280 on a Scott speedster. It was a little big so I sold it and picked up a specialized allez. Down to 230 and hoping to hit 200 by summers end. Once I hit 200 hoping to buy a Tarmac, roubaix or build my own Chinalized. Currently doing quick 15 mile sprints after work a couple days a week and 30+ on the weekend days.


----------



## FindTheRiver

6' 4"
196 
I recently got back into cycling after a long absence and I'm on a 2011 Allez Elite. It's still stock other than a Ritchey stem and bars I swapped out. I love this bike. Until the next one. And even then I'll still love it.


----------



## L7ColWinters

170 with a beer belly... I would be getting rid of it but two days ago my bikes were stolen...


----------



## ggphysics

207lbs 6'2" 41 y/o
If I'm riding a lot 195 is reasonable. I'd have to be extremely lean to break below 195.

2008 Cdale Six13
Dura Ace/GP4 tubular setup
Rival all around


----------



## dcorn

My gf's boss is trying to get into road biking. He's 6'7" and 300 lbs and wants me to find him a decently priced used bike to start out with. Any recommendations on where to look and what to get? Will a 63cm frame be big enough? As many spokes in the wheels as possible? Oh, and he's an ex US national rugby player, so he's not just a fat guy.


----------



## hooligan317

27, 6'4" 212 lbs 
2012 CAAD10 4 Rival
All stock except Zipp 101 wheelset and speedplay zero pedals. 
I've been riding for about a month, purely for fitness and to get off the ouch and outside. SO glad I've gotten into this sport. I love it!!


----------



## dspiel

29, 6'0", 245lbs
2009 Addict R3 with a mix of 2012,2011,2010 Sram Red/Force groupset
Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheels

Bike is still being built but I plan on riding an hour or 2 a few times a week before work and 1 long ride on the weekend, time permitted.


----------



## Rip Van Cycle

*Oh, all right, then:*

50+ years old. (I'm nae sayin' how much the '+' is!)
240 lbs. 
Tooling about on a stock 2010 Trek 1.2 (that my wife bought me for my birthday last year).
This was a palpable upgrade from my 35 year old Schwinn Super LeTour.

If I get down to 200 lbs. and sustain for 6 months, I might reward myself with another upgrade.:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## cohiba7777

smw said:


> Im on a Look KG381 and a Madone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this bike, sweet ride.:thumbsup:


nice ride my man - nice ride:thumbsup:


----------



## AythanNyah09

40+ years 6'0" 250lbs
Im in the beginning stages of looking for a bike for my frame size.


----------



## dspiel

^^^ Set a budget and then head to a good bike shop in your area and try them out. It doesn't matter how good the reviews of a bike are if you aren't comfortable on the bike because you will never ride it.


----------



## AythanNyah09

I most definitely have a budget. Under $3500 total for bike and $500 for the rest. But for a new rider... I think that is extreme. Well I use those numbers as an example because I thought I was going to be happy with my choice Bianchi Infinito-Ultegra (CF $3100) but when I rode the Bianchi Vigorrelli SRAM Apex (Steel $1600)... it changed my mind.

It changed my mind because i thought CF frames are where I MUST GO! But, once I finally test ridden the CF frames... they seem to make me feel the road A LOT more than Steel frames. I always thought it was the other way around. It wasnt just these two bikes... it was all of the CF versus Steel that i have ridden so far.

I truly understand of the need for the test rides now because I would have never learned that CF is not the superior product than what the whole interwebs says it is. (That opinion is only my opinion and for my uses.) Im not at the stage of racing so I dont need to have the mindset of my bike is better than yours context and I just want a bike that helps me get to where Im want to be. And then maybe upgrade from there. Whether its one year or 5 years... 

But as a new rider and if I use the Vigorrelli as an example... I am beginning to understand one thing... I need to upgrade the tires for my size but I have no clue what that actually means! I have heard that I should get a "lighter tire" but then I have read that I should get a tire that matches my weight? Very confused.

Vigorrelli comes with Reparto Corse 5.1 Lite and Hutchinson Equinox 2 700 x 23, folding, tube. Can anyone give me a "better" recommended tire for a big guy rider? Or even a specific bike I should reconsider with... unfortunately it seems everything that I have test ridden has been all CF entry level bikes... giant, Cannondale, Bianchi, and Fuji but I have only test ridden 2 steel bikes. Jamis Eclipse and Bianchi Vigorrelli.


----------



## howdoesseanroll

AythanNyah09 said:


> But as a new rider and if I use the Vigorrelli as an example... I am beginning to understand one thing... I need to upgrade the tires for my size but I have no clue what that actually means! I have heard that I should get a "lighter tire" but then I have read that I should get a tire that matches my weight? .


Try a 700x25 instead of the 23. I rode those when I was a bit heavier and switched to 700x23 after I dropped some LBS.


----------



## Back Woods

31 y/o 6 ft and in the neighborhood of 215 lbs. Just started riding again a couple months ago to give RAGBRAI a try so we'll see how that goes.

Ride a 2006 Scott CR-1 w/ 105


----------



## Buckwheat987

5'8"...54 in a week. 

started cycling in March....was 235...now 224...

Giant Roam
Raleigh Revenio Carbon 1

I'm up to 80-100 miles a week...but weather this week is going to make it difficult.


----------



## Nubster

Big guys... weigh in....but I have to laugh every time I read someone post up their weight and they are like 200 or less, but think they are a big guy?!?!?! Unless they are like under 5 feet tall I guess...anyways, 300 pounds here, new bike, got me a Specialized Allez Comp Apex. I'm down from 320 and hoping for 250 by end of the year.


----------



## PlatyPius

Nubster said:


> Big guys... weigh in....but I have to laugh every time I read someone post up their weight and they are like 200 or less, but think they are a big guy?!?!?! Unless they are like under 5 feet tall I guess...anyways, 300 pounds here, new bike, got me a Specialized Allez Comp Apex. I'm down from 320 and hoping for 250 by end of the year.



I agree. "I'm 6'3" and 205lbs. I'm huge!" Dude, you're barely above 'emaciated hipster in his sister's jeans' status.

Not that I'm proud of being fat, but FFS...200 lbs doesn't make you a "big guy". In fact, it's kinda insulting to those of us who ARE big.


----------



## rider9

I am 5'11 and weigh 223#. I was at 250# three years ago.

Heading to RAGBRAI this week.

Cycling helped with 20 of the 27 lost pounds.


----------



## wpod

New guy here, good place to start...

I'm 5'10' & weigh 250#
Merckx Team SC
Campagnolo Record Triple kit
Mavic Ksyrium SL's
60-120 miles weekly


----------



## bob.satan

In clyde races that i have seen in OZ, you have to be > 100kg (220lb)

I am currently 115kg (250lb), down from about 130kg two years ago (slow and steady)

have a custom seven mudhoney, with full dura-ace and have done 3500km so far this year on it (bit over 2000 miles)


----------



## DazzyBee

5ft 8" & 244 pounds (but losing a steady 2lbs a week.

On a 6 yr old Specialized Allez Elite double racing bike, 52 frame


----------



## Sean.B

I'm 5'11, 190 pounds, 10% body fat, I think I'm still a big guy compared to most roadies.


----------



## gabedad

Hi

I am 49 and about 6'3
in Jan 2010 I was at least 335

Jan 2011 about 325

I had gastric bypass surgery in Sept 2011. I am currently between 181-186


I started riding about again about 6 weeks ago. I was riding a panasonic dx2000 handmade oldie from japan - still in really good sahpe but too heavy. I used to ride a lot when I was in teens and early twenties. Then I got fat and really did not ride at all.

After the gastric surgery I tried a treadmill but my hips really killed me. Then I got back on my bike and there has been no turning back.

I bought a cannondal synapse 6 with tiagra 10 speed and tiagra all around. 61cm

I ride about 3 times a week and average about 25-30 miles on two of the rides and probably 15 or so on the other. Probably about 60-75 miles a week. My longest ride was last week at 52 miles

I am going to try and ride at least one and maybe two metric centuries in a weekend in september

Seacoast century in NH

I figure I'll try and ride 62 for the metric century on saturday and see what I am up for on sunday.

This is a really good forum site and if anyone id in MA around chelmsford/westford area would love to hear from you and maybe get a group together to ride. I average about 16or so mph but am always looking to improve. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ungee34

5'11"
250lbs. bodybuilder (bulked right now), when cut, Im at 221-223lbs. 
I ride a 2011 Fuji Cross 3.0
With all the stock options that came with the bike.


----------



## Bigfekk

6'0"
249 currently, down from 255 one month ago.

Ride a 08 Specialized Roubaix Comp stock. Now on Continental 4 seasons. Wouldn't trade it.
Largest ride this year - 60 miles.


----------



## Powertrip

213 (stuck there) down from 260 October last year. 6'0
Rode a 2004 motobecane sprint till this month.
Just picked up a new Giant TCR Comp 1 and Vuelta Pro wheels
Amazing ride and what an improvement. 
Currently trying to ride 100 miles per week.
Goal weight is 200 by Dec 31st.


----------



## Powertrip

213 (stuck there) down from 260 October last year. 6'0
Rode a 2004 motobecane sprint till this month.
Just picked up a new Giant TCR Comp 1 and Vuelta Pro wheels
Amazing ride and what an improvement. 
Currently trying to ride 100 miles per week.
Goal weight is 200 by Dec 31st.


----------



## ExChefinMA

I am in the same boat (and mostly neighborhood) as Gabedad.

Beginning of January 2012, I weighed in at 340. This past April I had GBS, as of this morning’s weight check, I am at 196. Oh, I am ~6'1 or so, do I still count as a Clydesdale?

I started the year cycling on the 2011 GF/Trek Cobia I bought last summer as I felt that I needed a bike that would be sturdy enough for me to ride. This past July, I decided I needed a road bike; so off to the bike shops I went to test ride and eventually get a new bike. Early August, much to my wife’s chagrin, I purchased the 2012 CAAD 10 5 and have since put close to 300 miles on it.

This weekend like Gabedad, I am heading to the SCC, also planning on the metric century. Knowing the people I am riding with, we might push out more miles anyway. My goals for this year were to get healthier (done!), at least one 50 mile ride (done, on my wife’s b’day no less). 

Anyone else heading to the SCC, PM me your contact number and let’s try to hook up either before the ride or after.


----------



## Skinner222

*Weighing in*

Here you go: 

45 years old
5' 11"
195 lbs., and dropping.
75 to 150km per week
Giant OCR2
Shimano 105/Tiagra combo 9 speed


----------



## lostPixels

24 years old
6'2"
195 lbs. (down from 215 in april)
30-60 miles a week with a knee injury after my first century
Scott s20 with 105.


----------



## BumbleBeeTuna

31 Years Old
6'2"
200 lbs. 
60-80 Miles a Week
Trek 1.2
Shimano Tiagra/Sora Combo 9 Speed 
Adamo Road Saddle
105 Pedals

Would love to drop about 20 lbs., but for me it is very challenging to push away the plate.


----------



## iRyan

43
6' 260#
80-120 miles/week rural commute
2012 Specialized Allez Apex
Would rather ride 20 miles on the Allez than 2 on the Expedition.


----------



## hir0

37 years young
5'6"
started out at 215 in June. 
now i'm down to 176 via a healthy diet, biking and running 
still trying to drop another 16 lbs

starting to get cold and wet here in Alaska so my road bike will soon be parked for the winter

'11 Giant Defy Advanced 1 
stock (except avatar comp seat)


----------



## demunb

42
5'11", 225lbs

Just started. After borrowing a bike for a month I bought a 2013 Giant Defy 3.
The first form of exercise I've enjoyed.


----------



## mandvm

6'1" and 192 at last weigh in, down from 230 two years ago. I may not qualify as a Clydesdale in some people's minds, but I sure feel like one.
Just bought a Specialized Secteur Comp with SRAM Apex group set, and love it! 15 more lbs and I will officially be "not overweight", and which point I'll cheerfully abdicate my Clydesdale status.


----------



## dhc6

*49 250 6'5"*

Hi all,

Of these two bikes which do you think would be better for me. Riding 25 miles a day. 

2012 Cannondale caad10 5, 63 cm or a 2012 BH speedrom, 59 cm, all carbon frame.

Thanks for any help


----------



## Solopc

6' 190lbs about 14% body fat, so much more work to do. Use to be 260lbs.

2002 Opera Giorgione built with 2012 Campy Veloce, Campy Scirocco wheel set, Selle Italia seat, Deda stem, seat post and bars.
2008 Allez Elite in Gerolsteiner Team colors
2012 Rockhopper 29er


----------



## atomiclab

Hi, Im Daniel.
Im new to the forum and I thought this would be a good one to post on.
I am a big guy myself.
6'2"
230 lbs. this morning
ridding a Bianchi steel frame bike 59cm. Its older, but I have no idea how old.
I like my Bianchi, but it has 175.2mm cranks, and I hate them! they are too short
the cranks also happen to miche which does not match the rest of the campy components (well headset is miche as well) but point remains.


----------



## atomiclab

I came from years of BMX ridding,
now I ride MTB and Road
and I love it.


----------



## M3LTW

6'2" 186 Lbs. Down from 204.

2011 Fuji SST 2.0.

Been road riding for about 3 months now. Almost as much fun as mountain biking (getting air sucks on a road bike), but much more convenient for me.


----------



## bigdbiker

*From old Cannondale to Madone 6*

deleted


----------



## bigdbiker

6'5" 240 down from 253 5 weeks ago - goal is 210

47 yr old

Just moved from a 22 yr old 63cm Aluminum Cannondale to a 64cm 2013 Trek Madone 6.2. What a difference - all I could say on my first ride was Wow! It was like moving from a Fiat to a Mercedes. I probably could have gone with the 62cm but the 64 cm gave me a slightly more relaxed position and I am very glad I made that choice. Made the proper adjustments to the stem lengh to adjust for the longer top tube of the 64cm.


----------



## shoot summ

51, 210, down from 251 8 months ago.

2005 Trek 5000

Fairly stock except for my custom made IPhone mount.

Ride 30-100 miles a week.


----------



## Paolin

Hello,

almost 37 now. 6'3", 190 lbs. 
Started riding again this summer after a friend made a proposition I could not resist. It was 15 years since the last time I really rode...
I have a Trek 1.5 and I wish I could use it more than I currently do...


----------



## Lewis Moon

I'm 6'4"+ and 55y/o. Around Christmas of 2011 I weighed 225. I started cycling again and now weigh 185. I really didn't diet per se, I just watched portion size, cut back on the red meat, started eating a lot more vegies and quit "treating" myself to stupid stuff like half a carton of ice cream. I ride 100 - 150 miles a week, at the top end if I'm on my road bike and on the lesser side if I'm on the mountain bike. I'm an old racer so I always go hard (for me that's ~ 18mph average solo w/hills). I'm having a hip replaced in December so we'll see if it lasts. I'm determined to come back better, especially since the hip currently really screws up my pedal stroke. I did most of my riding earlier this year (started in April) on an '83 Waterford Paramount (frame F/S!) but I'm switching to a LeMond Poprad and hoping to maybe do a couple of local CX events.


----------



## Andy69

I'm back up to 240 from 235. Spent three weeks on a field project and had my bike but riding in Savannah will get you run over so I didn't go. Went to the gym but also drank beer. Being on a boat all day does nothing but wear you out.


----------



## Bunyan

Hey All,

6'6" 285 lbs soon to be 37 yrs old former collegiate basketball and football player. I've been riding mtb for the last few years and the 29er movement really made a difference for me in proper fit. I'm now on a XXL Specialized Evo 29er. 
I've wanted to get into road riding for a while now but didn't want to just pick up a big box bike. Partly because I wanted to tune it to my specific requirements having a good idea what I'm going to break from my experience on mtbks. I almost picked up a Specialized 64cm but would have had to replace several parts to Clydeproof it. I'm now in the process of having a custom Ti frame built up by Triton from Moscow, Russia. It's been fun gathering all my parts to go along with my soon to be delivered Clydeproof frame. 
I'm sure I'll have a few questions down the road but in the meantime I'm looking forward to receiving my frame.


----------



## kraegar

6'5"
34 years old
200lbs (down from 260lbs a few years ago, aiming for 195 or so, maybe as low as 190, not sure)
Started riding again in June, 2012.


----------



## wtchoe

5'11" and 39 years old, about 80 miles per week.
186 pounds, down from 210# in 8 months. Target of 170#, which would be my high school weight.
Bad knees from high school cross country. Clearly the wrong sport for someone with my build.
Great to see all the weight everyone is losing!

Currently on a Cervelo S2 with Campy Chorus/Record and Zipp 101's.
The 101 rears keep going out of true on me, but I think the spoke tension was too low initially. Dish was correspondingly off too. Waiting to see how things go now that both are corrected.

The Cervelo is super fast and stiff, but has been beating me up. Waiting for a new Lynskey R340 to come in (1-2 weeks!), which I'm going to build with Campy Super Record and Shamal Ultras. Everything in boxes, ready to go! My "last" bike, at least until this disk brake thing plays out. Also getting the Selle Italia Gel Max Flow and Lynskey seatpost to soften things up.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## wtchoe

also, my first "real" road bike was a Simoncini with Columbus SLX tubing and Campy Athena. that thing flexed like mad. bottom bracket went all over the place, and it had a major front end shimmy over 30mph.


----------



## shortribs

Age: 6'2"
Age: 34...and have been rather enjoying all cuisines for nearly as long (um, see username)
Riding: fine steel. With 32-36 spokes.

215lbs

Cheers


----------



## Dg designs

208 down from 225. Looking to get to 185 but that might be a stretch. 
Riding a Supersix 6. Feeling pretty good that I have bettered my 175 buddy on his 16 pound Cervelo on a few Strava segments.(of course none of them really go uphill much, but at least are not just downhill bombs, lol)


----------



## 2slow4u

5'8 265lbs yes a big donut ridding

putting in about 30-50 miles a week but trying to get up to around 100... with cold weather and me being in NY im looking into a trainer.


Cannondale Aluminum Synapse 5 shimano 105

Shimano XT780 peddles + 50CX shoes


----------



## Canada17

I'm 33, was 240 lbs two months ago, down to 220 now. Working on getting to 200. I'm 5'9. I ride a trek madone 6 with full ultegra. Only had it for two weeks and I love it!


----------



## cobra6696

23 years old
230 lbs (was 280 ) goal is 190

Giant TCR A1
150miles a week


----------



## Glaudefather

48 
6'
205 down from 415! no surgery

100-150 miles a week

1st year riding, did century ride in July

Cannondale Synapse Carbon 5


----------



## Nvr Fnsh

dhc6 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Of these two bikes which do you think would be better for me. Riding 25 miles a day.
> 
> 2012 Cannondale caad10 5, 63 cm or a 2012 BH speedrom, 59 cm, all carbon frame.
> 
> Thanks for any help


I'm 6'4" and I ride a 61cm '12 Specialized Roubaix Expert - I wouldn't even consider a 59cm frame.

Brian


----------



## fbagatelleblack

*Jake the Snake Tires*



d0lph1n said:


> 5'10.5 // 240 pounds // 37 years
> 2006 Kona Jake The Snake purchased yesterday from Craigslist.
> 5 miles so far
> Everything stock except the tires: 700x23c Specialized All Condition
> 
> I'm wondering:
> After the tires will explode, eventually, what tires should I get and where I can find more info about tire pressure for my weight?


What kind of riding do you plan on doing? Any off-roading in your future?

- FB


----------



## Jpcoates155

6'1" ~ 205lbs Down from 238lbs a year ago. Averaging 70 miles a week but aiming for 100 every week. Living in Hawaii helps with the winter riding.....

56cm Jamis Xenith Comp rollin' on White Ind hubs laced to A23 rims 20/28.


----------



## d0lph1n

I used to have only MTB. This is my first road bike. Don't know yet. Street ride for sure, park ride with my 6 years old and some dirt roads..but nothing ugly.


----------



## LostViking

50 yrs old
6'4"
225 lbs

61cm 2005 Bianchi 928 
View attachment 276034

Campy Chorus 10spd
Campy Zonda Wheelset
Fizik Aliente Saddle
Keo II pedals
Vittoria Rubino tires

Riding varies a lot - on a normal week (not Winter) - atleast one weekend ride of about 20 or 30 miles. Good weeks often include Half or Full Centuries and that's when I'll rack up the miles. Without an "event" - a really good week would be about three rides of an average of 20 miles each.

I'd like to get down to about 195lbs - but I'm not too stressed about it.

My first "real" road bike was a 1982 Centurion Le Mans - Ice Blue Japanese steel - awesome bike - I'd sell a kidney if I could get a hold of another '82 Le Mans!


----------



## MarinerD

First post here - I'm 6'5, 225 lbs, 57 years. Riding a 25 year old Norco Mountain bike which weighs a ton and slowest bike on the road. Have lost 20 lbs this winter though. Researching a new bike for this spring.


----------



## RaptorTC

I measured in at 6'3" 197 lbs at my last physical, but I'd like to think I've lost a few pounds since then. I'm 20 y/o and riding a 55.5cm(57.5 ETT) Gravity Liberty X. Not the nicest bike but she treats me well so I can't complain too much.


----------



## Kid Canada

I am 40yrs old, 6'4" and weigh a shade under 230lbs. I managed to drop 12lbs over the winter just by eating right and playing hockey 4 times week. 

My chariot...

2011 Kestrel RT1000
62cm frame
Shimano 105 front to back (other than the ultegra pedals)
Wheels Oval 524's..for 1 more week than the new set arrives. 


This years upgrades (that I have sitting here but yet to install) Dura-Ace 11-27T cassette, Dura Ace chain and Pure Aero wheels by Bicycle Wheel Warehouse. Not the most aero set in the world but with the higher spoke count much more bombproof than the Ovals. The last new goodie is a Sigma BC1609 double wireless computer.


----------



## Geedee

I'm 53, was 255 lbs 6 months ago, down to 212 now. Working on getting to 185 I'm 5'10. I ride a motobecane LeChampion with full ultegra. Riding daily avg 250 miles per month during the winter. will double in spring.


----------



## Sully00

I'm 42 years old just getting back into cycling. I'm finding myself looking ahead at my schedule weeks in advance looking for all my riding opportunities.
6'3" 195 lbs - down from 225 
Felt Z85 61cm
Shimano 105
Mavic Ksyrium Elite S wheelset
Mavic Yksion Griplink / Powerlink 23mm
Cateye wireless computer


----------



## hwalker67

I'm 5'11'' at 230lbs. Doing about 50 miles a week on a Trek 1.2, 56cm stock. Plan on adding computer and carbon seat post soon.


----------



## MarinerD

What kind of wheels should I consider as an upgrade for my new ride - looking for big guy wheels if such a thing exists. I am 6'5 riding a 60 cm Cannondale R700.


----------



## fbagatelleblack

Why are you thinking of adding a carbon seat post?


----------



## wilde737

33, 5'11'', 240 lbs, working my way down to 210-220
2012 Bianchi Infinito


----------



## rider9

MarinerD said:


> What kind of wheels should I consider as an upgrade for my new ride - looking for big guy wheels if such a thing exists. I am 6'5 riding a 60 cm Cannondale R700.


Any reputable wheel builder will ask you your weight and riding style. They should also ask the kind of surfaces you ride on. Bicycle Wheel Warehouse built some great wheels for me. They are light and quiet and strong. What else is there to consider? I also got a good deal on them. If you go to their site, they have a list of wheels that will handle someone over 220 pounds.


----------



## PlatyPius

MarinerD said:


> What kind of wheels should I consider as an upgrade for my new ride - looking for big guy wheels if such a thing exists. I am 6'5 riding a 60 cm Cannondale R700.


Wheel recommendations are based on weight, not height. Wheels don't care how tall you are. Ergo, no one here can make a recommendation. 6' 5" makes you a tall guy, not a big guy.


----------



## PlatyPius

LostViking said:


> 50 yrs old
> 6'4"
> 225 lbs
> 
> 61cm 2005 Bianchi 928
> View attachment 276034
> 
> Campy Chorus 10spd
> Campy Zonda Wheelset
> Fizik Aliente Saddle
> Keo II pedals
> Vittoria Rubino tires
> 
> Riding varies a lot - on a normal week (not Winter) - atleast one weekend ride of about 20 or 30 miles. Good weeks often include Half or Full Centuries and that's when I'll rack up the miles. Without an "event" - a really good week would be about three rides of an average of 20 miles each.
> 
> I'd like to get down to about 195lbs - but I'm not too stressed about it.
> 
> My first "real" road bike was a 1982 Centurion Le Mans - Ice Blue Japanese steel - awesome bike - I'd sell a kidney if I could get a hold of another '82 Le Mans!


Holy sky-pointing ergolevers, Batman!

I take it that the drops are never used....


----------



## hwalker67

Adding the carbon for a slightly smoother ride in the saddle


----------



## cww180

*My Setup*

39 years old
5' 6"
195 lbs.
40-100 miles a week 
Cannondale CAAD 10
SRAM Rival/Force mix 10 speed groupo
Niobium 30mm wheels w/DT 240 hubs
Conti GP4000S tires
FSA SL-K 0 degree offset post
Fisik Anatares saddle
FSA OS-99 stem
FSA Omega bars
Garmin 910XT

Cervelo R5 being built now.


----------



## Chris Keller

47 yrs young
5" 11", 205 lbs, down from nearly 218...working towards 190
avg about 150 miles/week, 5,000 + miles/year
2001 Gangl Custom Titanium, 2001 Campagnolo Record 10spd
2004 Look KX Light, 2010 Campagnolo Chorus 11spd
2010 Look 695, 2009 Campagnolo Super Record 11spd


----------



## simpleaz

42 yo 5' 9"
245 down from 279
2011 fuji Sst 2.0. Ultegra
Goal is overall fitness and under 200. If I make it to 170 I would be ecstatic but don't look at weight. Fitness is my goal 
Riding with my middle son who is 11. 

Adding miles weekly


----------



## TimeBandit

*Big Guy Here!!!*

I'm 5'8" currently 260lb down from 292lb!! I was desperate, didn't want to get to 300lb!! Riding, diet and motivation from my best friend, who ride with me was what I needed. That's my bike.:thumbsup:
View attachment 280570


----------



## Contra82

31 years old
5' 10"
140 lbs down from 235 lbs!! took me two years .
80-100 miles a week 
Cannondale Synapse 3
Selle SMP Stratos Saddle
Garmin 510


----------



## Jpope42

6' 3" and 225 down from 237, 60 yrs old & just getting started. I try to get at least 30-40 miles a week, but usually only can get out once a week, twice on a lucky week!


----------



## ridelonglivelong

I'll weigh in. First post too.....

47 yrs young
6'2
200-205 lbs down from 260 

In 2012 I logged 5K road miles on a Trek 4500 mtb (thus the weight loss)

In 2013 I switched to a road bike:

2013 Giant Defy 1 (alum frame, 105) stock for now
BBB computer

I have biked my whole life, except for a 20 year rest period while I gained weight.

Good riding to all! Be Safe!


----------



## Up and Atom

Only in a cycling forum do I get to post in the Big Guys section.

I'm 6'4" and 190 lb down from 200. I put on about 15 pounds every winter and basically start from zero every spring. When I put my mind to it I eat very smartly and exercise so dropping 10 pounds isn't too bad for me.

I'm still riding the very first road bike I bought, a large 2006 Giant OCR 2. I haven't upgraded any of the components on the bike yet the stock setup has worked for me so far. One of these days if I log more miles I'll get a new bike, but need to prove to myself that I'm going to ride more before I do it.

Kicking around the idea of riding a Century at the end of the summer. I'm thinking if I go through with it, I'll seriously consider getting a new bike this fall or next spring.


----------



## outcast2

43 6ft 6in 206 down from 230. started to turn into a lard ass when i quite smoking, so started riding..... very happy now. wanna be sub 200 tho. currently riding a scott s30


----------



## AndyMc2006

I'm 6ft 4 255lbs, I have Profile Design Armada 30's on my new Giant Defy SL1 advanced, the dealer switched out the Giant wheels that had a fewer spokes for these but he put on upgraded Vittoria 25 mm tires, talk about a sweet ride.


----------



## Bil_lin_Endicott

46 years old
6'2"
255 lbs, down from 320 lbs.
'13 Fuji Sportif 1.7- everything is stock. All I've added is a bottle cage and a cyclometer.


I haven't been able to ride much yet(working a lot of overtime), but have managed to ride about 50 miles since I brought my ride home.


----------



## PlatyPius

A lot has changed since I first posted.
Currently 320 down from 356 in February. Currently riding a Torker electric hybrid (doctor's orders).

Oh yeah... 44 and 5'11"


----------



## EDRN

35 yo 242# 6'5" my best weight 2009 199#. (Girlfriend turned wife turned baby momma)
Cannondale Caad 10 stock except wheels and riser. 
Mavic CXP33 WI T11 hubs alphas III 3butted spokes 32ct fr/rr
1" spacers attached to SPD pedals. 

Ride about 700 miles a season. Second season on this bike.


----------



## LostViking

PlatyPius said:


> Holy sky-pointing ergolevers, Batman!
> 
> I take it that the drops are never used....


You take it correctly - I've played with the idea of lowering them, but I ride a lot with my hands on the lever-covers and they are at a comfy hieght for me.


----------



## Short Circuit

49 Years old
5' 10 1/2" 203 lbs down from 256 1/2 lbs (Started weight loss program in March 2013)
Try to ride at least 25 km a day
Older Trek 700 Hybrid with adjustable stem and straight bars.
I also now have clipless pedals and shoes.
Hope to buy a road bike in the near future.

Mark


----------



## Gware

49 years old
6'2"
180 lbs now..... down from when I started riding 5 years ago at 250lbs.
2013 Trek 5.9 Madone with full Sram Red. 
Ride every day to and from work. Commute bike is a specialized Allez. 
Weekends try to hit 70-85 miles, unless we find a good century to ride....


----------



## MercRidnMike

Ok...new post / update for me...

38 y.o cyclist who started on the mountain bike.
6' 0"
223 lb now, down from 260 in January

Road bike:
2012 Cervelo S2 that's mostly stock 

Mountain bike:
2009 Knolly Delirium T
Full custom build, mostly XT
Hope M4 brakes, SLX cranks, hand built wheels

Oldie:
???? Mercury Road bike (head badge is my avatar)
Huret derailleurs, Atterburger brakes
Shimano 600 friction shifters, oiler hubs


----------



## Natty dread

6'3", 215, down from 250 2 yrs ago. 41 yrs

Riding a 60cm trek 1.2 the last 6 weeks, and already down 6 lbs from then. Lost the rest in the gym, but I see biking 60-90 min, 3 time a week, to be a far better workout.

I am also type 2 diabetic, on no meds, and my fasting blood sugar is already down from 130, to 115.


----------



## banosser

52 yo, 5-11, 190.. down from 230.. Wanted to climb the mountains I had looked at for yrs here in the PNW... proper diet, exercise.. lots of hiking got me down to 180.. climbed Baker, Olympus, did the Bailey Traverse (65 mi 24k' elev gain).. still have other peaks and traverses on the bucket list.. got into cycling 3 yrs ago to do the STP with the wife... started on a Trek 5000, Mavic Kysrium ES wheelset... served me well... now I've rewarded myself for doing the 203.5 mi one day ride with a new 2011 R5 frameset... just completed the build (same wheelset, tho am seriously considering a set of carbon clinchers).. Love to ride and love the places I can see with a day packing into the back-country.. actually I just love the PNW


----------



## 41ants

6'1 and I'm now 197#. That's 10# less than last year body fat is still around 6%. My mileage and hours on the bike is up substantially, but my gym time is basically gone. I'm faster, but my deadlift is off 100# and bench is down 60#. I haven't done squats lately because legs get pounced on 5 days a week. Time to up my calories and get back up to Clydesdale status.


----------



## PitbullRescuer

35 year old, 5'11" tall. 240 down from 250 not even a month ago. I just bought a Motobecane Super Strada from BD. My local shops weren't showing me anything close to what I wanted to spend. Can't list my distances yet as the bike hasn't arrived. But my motivation is to get back in shape. At 250, I had gained 62 pounds in 61 months according to my doctor. I use to run and was working my way up towards a half marathon but then life basically got in the way and I got lazy. I ran a ten miler this past May but it beat me up pretty bad. Figured cycling is more enjoyable anyway. Every bike I considered, I googled first for reviews. This forum kept coming up in the search so figured I'd join. Thank for all the insight.


----------



## carbonLORD

crestlinefarm said:


> Am I missing something? I thought we petite fleurs in the 200+ category were forbidden from tasting the sweet nectar of CF? I have no harshness issues with my current setup (AL frame CF fork) though I have drooled over the full CF frame....


(Edit, I just saw the date of this post).

Specs: Current 225lbs (Race 195)... 6'2 1/2 tall... 38 y/o till Dec.

2012 60cm Traditional Colnago C59 on 2013 404's with a 2013 58cm (XL) S-WORKS Venge on 2013 ENVE 6.7's. Previous bikes, 2005 BMC SLT01 on HED Jet 6's and a 1995 Zipp 2001 on HED DEEPs (Look it up) and tell me carbon is only for lightweights.

View attachment 285434


----------



## TheMilkMan

40 y/o male 6'4" 325 down from north of 365 probably close to 4 bills at one point. My setup Specialized allez elite 2006, 2011 Blue AC1 with c50 wheels, Scott 29er. Ride between 50 and 100 miles a week.


----------



## Nubster

255 from 320 this past Christmas. Goal is 215ish.


----------



## azracer95

Nubster said:


> 255 from 320 this past Christmas. Goal is 215ish.


Nice job..I am currently 265ish down from 360. Really want to hit the 249 mark and then see from there. Only been riding since Jan'12 but have fallen in love with the sport.


----------



## Nubster

azracer95 said:


> Nice job..I am currently 265ish down from 360. Really want to hit the 249 mark and then see from there. Only been riding since Jan'12 but have fallen in love with the sport.


Good job to you too. It's hard loosing weight but cycling certainly makes it a little easier, more fun at least. I wouldn't even mind seeing 200 at some point. I used to lift weights a lot and I was pretty much a beast. 260 pounds with visible abs. 20+ inch arms, 56" chest, 32" thighs...pretty stout for sure...it's hard getting away from that "I gotta be a big guy" syndrome but it's getting better. After lifting super heavy for years, it's taken a toll on my body and I'm paying for it. I realize these days that fitness is key and weighing less is really more. I feel better than I have in a long time and my joints are just starting to not hate me anymore.

Good luck with your journey.


----------



## fuhsmc

5'9", 210ish lbs (much of this is muscle from working out over the past number of months). My ride is a Raleigh Super Course with 58cm frame.

I'm trying to lose weigh/fat so I can reenlist in the US Marine Corps; preferably NLT this July. This has proven interesting since I work full time on the midnight shift (thus my metabolism gets screwed with since the weekend is family time with the wife/baby), but it's a work in progress thus far.


----------



## fuzzwardo

6'1" and 266lbs. Gained 15 lbs this year, combo of selling house, moving and just being stressed. Now time for no more excuses. I would love to get down to 220 lbs this year and go from there. Hopefully my Madone with keep me on task. Joined a riding group on Monday nights so that will be helpful.


----------



## HansinCalgary

I'm 43 and weigh 213lb, 6'1. 
I ride a 2012 jake the snake slightly upgraded. Thomson carbon 46' handle bars. Thomson elite seat post with a specialized expert saddle. 
I ride an average of 250km a week. I started cycling in May 2021. I completed my first 100km ride today in 4:18, average speed of 22.9km with 662m climbing so considered a flat 100km ride. I rode 70km yesterday and 50km on Friday. I will rest for 3 days and continue. I wear casual clothes with no padding. My shoes are MTB clip ins. I figure it's a CX bike so I can dress stylish. I don't want to look like a roadie, just not my thing. But some guys do look pretty cool. Anyway it's nice to see heavier riders are killing it.


----------



## Lombard

HansinCalgary said:


> I'm 43 and weigh 213lb, 6'1.
> I ride a 2012 jake the snake slightly upgraded. Thomson carbon 46' handle bars. Thomson elite seat post with a specialized expert saddle.
> I ride an average of 250km a week. I started cycling in May 2021. I completed my first 100km ride today in 4:18, average speed of 22.9km with 662m climbing so considered a flat 100km ride. I rode 70km yesterday and 50km on Friday. I will rest for 3 days and continue. I wear casual clothes with no padding. My shoes are MTB clip ins. I figure it's a CX bike so I can dress stylish. I don't want to look like a roadie, just not my thing. But some guys do look pretty cool. Anyway it's nice to see heavier riders are killing it.


Hi HansinCalgary and welcome! Keep on riding!


----------

